# Tradimento da parte della mia ragazza



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Buongiorno, mi sono iscritto giusto per sentire magari qualche parere non coinvolto nella vicenda che mi e appena successa.
Praticamente settimana scorsa ho scoperto dopo tanti sforzi che la mia promessa sposa (dovevamo sposarci quest'anno data ancora da prestabilire) mi ha tradito negli ultimi 7 mesi con un ragazzo che lavora con lei più vecchio. Io ero convinto che fossimo contenti a settembre le avevo chiesto di sposarmi e la risposta sua era stata positiva, facevamo piani sul futuro e preparavamo il matrimonio ma in Contemporanea si vedeva con un altro ogni 2 settimane avevano un rapporto sessuale e gli altri giorni si scrivevano e basta. Mi ha detto che un paio di volte non c'è l'ha fatta a fare sesso con lui perché sapeva che sbagliava un paio volte era soddisfatta ma la maggior parte delle volte non era niente di che, però comunque un po' le piaceva,  e che ha provato a smettere sempre di vederlo però siccome lavoravano insieme lui continuava a scrivere a pressarla, però comunque lei ha sbagliato ovviamente siccome non ha smesso. Fatto sta che ha comunque continuato per 7 mesi anche dopo che mi ha detto di si alla proposta di matrimonio. Lei vuole stare ancora con me mi dice che mi ama che non vede una vita senza di me, però io sono ancora sotto shock e siccome viviamo insieme all'estero i prossimi mesi devo vivere con lei comunque. Non so bene cosa fare, ogni volta che si avvicina a me mi viene in mente che andava a letto con un altro.
Lei dice che mi ama veramente che vuole passare tutta la vita con me, però non mi ama così veramente perché se mi avesse amato veramente non sarebbe andata con lui, o avrebbe smesso dopo un paio di volte visto l'errore compiuto. Grazie a tutti


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2018)

non si va a letto con qualcuno per mesi se non ti piace parecchio.


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si va a letto con qualcuno per mesi se non ti piace parecchio.


Guarda ci ho pensato parecchio anche io, però non so perché voglia stare con me ancora, può andare semplicemente con lui, poi la prima volta la baciata di forza e lei dice che ogni volta che voleva smettere la vedeva a lavoro e continuava a scrivere ecc, ogni tanto non si vedevano per un mese e il resto ogni due settimane, non saprei, se le piaceva così tanto perché dirmi di Si alla domanda del matrimonio e pianificare il tutto?!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2018)

Boh come si fa ad avere dubbi?
Non siete sposati, non avete figli.
Prendi atto che è finita.


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Guarda ci ho pensato parecchio anche io, però non so perché voglia stare con me ancora, può andare semplicemente con lui, poi la prima volta la baciata di forza e lei dice che ogni volta che voleva smettere la vedeva a lavoro e continuava a scrivere ecc, ogni tanto non si vedevano per un mese e il resto ogni due settimane, non saprei, se le piaceva così tanto perché dirmi di Si alla domanda del matrimonio e pianificare il tutto?!


perchè per lei mica siete la stessa cosa.

col collega scopa bene, tu sei il progetto di vita.   lui è destinato ad essere un ricordo più o meno presto, tu sei presente e futuro.

ovvio che sta a te decidere se vuoi vivere presente e futuro con lei


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh come si fa ad avere dubbi?
> Non siete sposati, non avete figli.
> Prendi atto che è finita.


Ti capisco e all'inizio la pensavo così, a distanza di giorni però posso dirti che l'amavo veramente e non passa in un giorno, e secondo viviamo insieme e non ho dove andare mi tocca restare qua almeno per alcuni mesi. E lei continua a dire che ha sbagliato che non sa perché e successo perché non ha smesso che era felice e che vuole ancora una vita con me. Non e facile finire così vivendo insieme non so, sono qua per questo, un po' per sfogo un po' per vedere qualche parere esterno.


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè per lei mica siete la stessa cosa.
> 
> col collega scopa bene, tu sei il progetto di vita.   lui è destinato ad essere un ricordo più o meno presto, tu sei presente e futuro.
> 
> ovvio che sta a te decidere se vuoi vivere presente e futuro con lei


Ma gli ho chiesto un milione di volte se scopasse meglio di me, se era quello il problema, e continua a dire di no, non sono qua per vantarmi ma nel reparto sesso non ci mancava niente. Dice pure che un paio di volte non c'è la fatta proprio ad andare con lui e andava via. Le ho chiesto pure se scopa bene se ha il cazzone piu grande e continua a dire che non e così.


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma gli ho chiesto un milione di volte se scopasse meglio di me, se era quello il problema, e continua a dire di no, non sono qua per vantarmi ma nel reparto sesso non ci mancava niente. Dice pure che un paio di volte non c'è la fatta proprio ad andare con lui e andava via. Le ho chiesto pure se scopa bene se ha il cazzone piu grande e continua a dire che non e così.


non è rilevante se ce l'ha più grosso di te o se è la reincarnazione di John Holmes, se ci scopa da mesi vuol dire che con lui si trova bene.    il che non vuol dire che non le piaccia più farlo con te o che sei più scarso.

è che le piace farlo anche con lui.    altrimenti dopo quelle 2 volte in cui non ce l'ha fatta, avrebbe troncato e stop.

quindi non starti a sentire in competizione, perchè non c'è nessuna gara, c'è solo da capire se tu vuoi al tuo fianco lei.
alla luce di ciò che è successo


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è rilevante se ce l'ha più grosso di te o se è la reincarnazione di John Holmes, se ci scopa da mesi vuol dire che con lui si trova bene.    il che non vuol dire che non le piaccia più farlo con te o che sei più scarso.
> 
> è che le piace farlo anche con lui.    altrimenti dopo quelle 2 volte in cui non ce l'ha fatta, avrebbe troncato e stop.
> 
> ...


Ma non mi sento in competizione, e solo che non capivo il motivo, cercavo di capire, ha detto che non e valsa la pena, che lui non ne vale la pena, che mi ama che vuole ancora tutto con me, io cercavo solo di capire perché non riusciva a troncare, cioè se ami se non ne valeva la pena, se il sesso andava bene anche con me, io non capisco perché non ha smesso dopo un po' e basta.


----------



## Outdider (28 Gennaio 2018)

Poverina, cerca di capirla, non voleva andare a letto con lui, faceva un opera pia. Lei non voleva, lui, il brutto omaccione, la baciava con la forza...e che puoi fare in questi casi, ovvio, gliela dai...porella. Ma non le piaceva scopare con lui...era più un'abitudine...ma stai sicuro che non le piaceva.
Ma veramente ti stai facendo le seghe mentali per una così?
Morto un collega ce ne sta sempre un altro :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma non mi sento in competizione, e solo che non capivo il motivo, cercavo di capire, ha detto che non e valsa la pena, che lui non ne vale la pena, che mi ama che vuole ancora tutto con me, io cercavo solo di capire perché non riusciva a troncare, cioè se ami se non ne valeva la pena, se il sesso andava bene anche con me, io non capisco perché non ha smesso dopo un po' e basta.


se le chiedi se l'ha fatto perchè l'altro ce l'ha più grosso o lo usa meglio, ti stai mettendo in competizione, anche se non te ne accorgi.

il perchè non abbia smesso, te lo può dire solo lei, ammesso che pure lei ne sia al corrente.   nel senso che magari un motivo razionale non ce l'ha manco lei come spiegazione.

ma tutto questo ti porta sempre lontando da te stesso.   preso atto ciò che lei ha fatto, al netto del motivo per cui l'ha fatto, a te sta bene metter su casa e famiglia con lei?

visto che oltretutto sei in una situazione in cui la convivenza con lei non puoi evitarla per un periodo X, se tu puoi perdonarla e metterti alle spalle la cosa o meno è la vera domanda che devi farti


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Poverina, cerca di capirla, non voleva andare a letto con lui, faceva un opera pia. Lei non voleva, lui, il brutto omaccione, la baciava con la forza...e che puoi fare in questi casi, ovvio, gliela dai...porella. Ma non le piaceva scopare con lui...era più un'abitudine...ma stai sicuro che non le piaceva.
> Ma veramente ti stai facendo le seghe mentali per una così?
> Morto un collega ce ne sta sempre un altro :carneval:


Probabile che sia così come dici tu, o forse un errore da giovani o non so. Non saprei cosa dirti, non posso fare a meno di farmi le seghe mentali, vago nel buio più totale, l'unica cosa che voglio e capire fino in fondo il perché e successo, e andare avanti con o senza di lei non so, ma io al primo posto.


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se le chiedi se l'ha fatto perchè l'altro ce l'ha più grosso o lo usa meglio, ti stai mettendo in competizione, anche se non te ne accorgi.
> 
> il perchè non abbia smesso, te lo può dire solo lei, ammesso che pure lei ne sia al corrente.   nel senso che magari un motivo razionale non ce l'ha manco lei come spiegazione.
> 
> ...


E quello che dice lei, che la spiegazione razionale non la sa dare, che smetteva e poi si ritrovava a essere in contatto con lui per via del lavoro e così via.
Io sinceramente non sono sicuro di niente, ora come ora non metterei su famiglia con lei, però allo stesso tempo non posso dire che non la amò, solo che appena ci lasciamo andare senza parlare di questo fatto, stiamo bene e poi subito dopo poco continua a venirmi in mente lei a letto con lui, e che non mi amava abbastanza da lasciarlo stare per me. Non so se sono stato molto chiaro.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Guarda ci ho pensato parecchio anche io, però non so perché voglia stare con me ancora, può andare semplicemente con lui, poi la prima volta la baciata di forza e lei dice che ogni volta che voleva smettere la vedeva a lavoro e continuava a scrivere ecc, ogni tanto non si vedevano per un mese e il resto ogni due settimane, non saprei, se le piaceva così tanto perché dirmi di Si alla domanda del matrimonio e pianificare il tutto?!


Io più che pensare al fatto che lei voglia stare ancora con te, mi chiederei se tu davvero vuoi restare con una che ti ha tradito in un momento in cui non sarebbe dovuto nemmeno passarle per l’anticamera del cervello...


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io più che pensare al fatto che lei voglia stare ancora con te, mi chiederei se tu davvero vuoi restare con una che ti ha tradito in un momento in cui non sarebbe dovuto nemmeno passarle per l’anticamera del cervello...


A chi lo dici, infatti e quello che mi tortura, mi tortura il fatto che abbia detto di si alla proposta di matrimonio e intanto si scopava un altro, finché io mi impegnavo a costruire un futuro con lei. Solo come ho detto prima, non si smette di amare dopo un giorno, non posso dire di non amarla, però dall'altra parte  mi disgusta.


----------



## Bacatr (28 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh come si fa ad avere dubbi?
> Non siete sposati, non avete figli.
> Prendi atto che è finita.


Assolutamente daccordo.


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Bacatr ha detto:


> Assolutamente daccordo.


Capisco bene il ragionamento, avevo ragionato così istantaneamente, però poi involontariamente ho cominciato a darle un altra chance, vivendo anche insieme e difficile finire di punto in bianco, sopratutto con una persona che fino a 7 giorni fa avrei dato tutto, sposato avuto figli e creato un futuro.


----------



## ologramma (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> A chi lo dici, infatti e quello che mi tortura, mi tortura il fatto che *abbia detto di si alla proposta di matrimonio e intanto si scopava un altro*, finché io mi impegnavo a costruire un futuro con lei. Solo come ho detto prima, non si smette di amare dopo un giorno, non posso dire di non amarla, però dall'altra parte  mi disgusta.


guarda come inizio di una vita insieme non è la cosa più importante era solo una deviazione momentanea  tanto quando sono scoperte o scoperti le scuse sono sempre le stesse quindi un consiglio ..............tronca


----------



## Outdider (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Probabile che sia così come dici tu, o forse un errore da giovani o non so. Non saprei cosa dirti, non posso fare a meno di farmi le seghe mentali, vago nel buio più totale, l'unica cosa che voglio e capire fino in fondo il perché e successo, e andare avanti con o senza di lei non so, ma io al primo posto.


Il mio pensiero era sarcastico...non si è capito . 
Lecito che tu voglia andare fino in fondo alla questione e capire il perchè...ma la cosa chiara è che se lei non fosse stata scoperta avrebbe tranquillamente continuato...il perchè è chiaro, le piaceva andarci a letto e le sue scuse sono le solite di chi tradisce...sminuiscono il rapporto col terzo incomodo, addirittura lei dice che non era entusiasmante. Io fossi al tuo posto ci penserei bene prima di progettare la tua vita con lei.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Gennaio 2018)

Lei è italiana?


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero era sarcastico...non si è capito .
> Lecito che tu voglia andare fino in fondo alla questione e capire il perchè...ma la cosa chiara è che se lei non fosse stata scoperta avrebbe tranquillamente continuato...il perchè è chiaro, le piaceva andarci a letto e le sue scuse sono le solite di chi tradisce...sminuiscono il rapporto col terzo incomodo, addirittura lei dice che non era entusiasmante. Io fossi al tuo posto ci penserei bene prima di progettare la tua vita con lei.


Si si , ci penserò benissimo, infatti andró da un professionista appena possibile, che sia capace di farmi capire qual'è la scelta giusta per me, intanto mi sfogo qua e provò a farmi un idea da solo. Grazie a tutti. E per la persona che ha commentato se e italiana, non capisco che differenza faccia?!


----------



## Soloconilcuore (28 Gennaio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> guarda come inizio di una vita insieme non è la cosa più importante era solo una deviazione momentanea  tanto quando sono scoperte o scoperti le scuse sono sempre le stesse quindi un consiglio ..............tronca



quoto tutto


----------



## Soloconilcuore (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi sono iscritto giusto per sentire magari qualche parere non coinvolto nella vicenda che mi e appena successa.
> Praticamente settimana scorsa ho scoperto dopo tanti sforzi che la mia promessa sposa (dovevamo sposarci quest'anno data ancora da prestabilire) mi ha tradito negli ultimi 7 mesi con un ragazzo che lavora con lei più vecchio. Io ero convinto che fossimo contenti a settembre le avevo chiesto di sposarmi e la risposta sua era stata positiva, facevamo piani sul futuro e preparavamo il matrimonio ma in Contemporanea si vedeva con un altro ogni 2 settimane avevano un rapporto sessuale e gli altri giorni si scrivevano e basta. Mi ha detto che un paio di volte non c'è l'ha fatta a fare sesso con lui perché sapeva che sbagliava un paio volte era soddisfatta ma la maggior parte delle volte non era niente di che, però comunque un po' le piaceva,  e che ha provato a smettere sempre di vederlo però siccome lavoravano insieme lui continuava a scrivere a pressarla, però comunque lei ha sbagliato ovviamente siccome non ha smesso. Fatto sta che ha comunque continuato per 7 mesi anche dopo che mi ha detto di si alla proposta di matrimonio. Lei vuole stare ancora con me mi dice che mi ama che non vede una vita senza di me, però io sono ancora sotto shock e siccome viviamo insieme all'estero i prossimi mesi devo vivere con lei comunque. Non so bene cosa fare, ogni volta che si avvicina a me mi viene in mente che andava a letto con un altro.
> Lei dice che mi ama veramente che vuole passare tutta la vita con me, però non mi ama così veramente perché se mi avesse amato veramente non sarebbe andata con lui, o avrebbe smesso dopo un paio di volte visto l'errore compiuto. Grazie a tutti



posso chiederti quanti anni avete ?
e poi mi chiedo se non avresti scoperto nulla, sarebbe continuato visto che lavorano insieme? io credo di si.
sei ancora in tempo, vai per la tua strada.
comunque benvenuto


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ci sono persone che al pensiero di essere di fronte a una scelta definitiva (si fa per dire... ) come il matrimonio vengono prese dal panico e provano un’altra persona come sfogo emotivo, per non sentirsi intrappolate o per capire se è davvero la loro strada.
Però io con una persona così non mi sposerei.
Per carità ne ho sposata una peggio, ma non lo sapevo.


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Soloconilcuore ha detto:


> posso chiederti quanti anni avete ?
> e poi mi chiedo se non avresti scoperto nulla, sarebbe continuato visto che lavorano insieme? io credo di si.
> sei ancora in tempo, vai per la tua strada.
> comunque benvenuto


Vedrò non voglio affrettare le cose, però da quanto dice lei e penso sia la verità perché lo spremuta come un limone lei voleva smettere più volte e ogni tanto non si vedevano per un mese e poi di nuovo. Penso anche io che forse c'è qualcuna li fuori che mi potrà amare e onorare fino in fondo, però sono sicuro che anche lei mi amasse non so come sia arrivato a tutto questo


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che al pensiero di essere di fronte a una scelta definitiva (si fa per dire... ) come il matrimonio vengono prese dal panico e provano un’altra persona come sfogo emotivo, per non sentirsi intrappolate o per capire se è davvero la loro strada.
> Però io con una persona così non mi sposerei.
> Per carità ne ho sposata una peggio, ma non lo sapevo.


Beh di sicuro non mi sposo più con lei, lei ha capito e ha detto che se voglio lei ci sarà sempre e che per ora si limiterá a riguadagnare la mia fiducia e che vuole comunque passare la vita con me.


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Soloconilcuore ha detto:


> posso chiederti quanti anni avete ?
> e poi mi chiedo se non avresti scoperto nulla, sarebbe continuato visto che lavorano insieme? io credo di si.
> sei ancora in tempo, vai per la tua strada.
> comunque benvenuto


26 io e 23 lei quest'anno, viviamo insieme da 2 anni da 3 siamo insieme, ne abbiamo passate tante, creando un futuro all'estero, come sai non facile, lei si e impegnata ci ha trovato appartamento e tutto, era convinta ed e convinta ancora di voler passare la vita con me. Non saprei più cosa dire


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> . Le ho chiesto pure se scopa bene se ha il cazzone piu grande e continua a dire che non e così.


Questa è già una cosa positiva

Benvenuto!


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa è già una cosa positiva
> 
> Benvenuto!


Grazie a tutti del benvenuto, eh una magra consolazione haha


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti del benvenuto, eh una magra consolazione haha


Eh va beh.. come in questi casi si suol dire..


"meglio una magra consolazione che una grossa sorpresa (con riferimento agli attributi di quel tale  )"


----------



## Outdider (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Vedrò non voglio affrettare le cose, però da quanto dice lei e penso sia la verità perché lo spremuta come un limone lei voleva smettere più volte e ogni tanto non si vedevano per un mese e poi di nuovo. Penso anche io che forse c'è qualcuna li fuori che mi potrà amare e onorare fino in fondo, però sono sicuro che anche lei mi amasse non so come sia arrivato a tutto questo


Se avesse voluto smettere l'avrebbe fatto subito. Lei, quando ragionava con la testa, avrebbe voluto smettere ma il piacere che provava era superiore...le piaceva...e molto. Ti ribadisco che per me, che se non l'avessi scoperta avrebbe continuato.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che al pensiero di essere di fronte a una scelta definitiva (si fa per dire... ) come il matrimonio vengono prese dal panico e provano un’altra persona come sfogo emotivo, per non sentirsi intrappolate o per capire se è davvero la loro strada.
> Però io con una persona così non mi sposerei.
> Per carità ne ho sposata una peggio, ma non lo sapevo.


Beh, la fanciulla ha cominciato a tradirlo prima che le chiedesse di sposarlo.

E dopo aver risposto sì ha continuato... :blank:


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh, la fanciulla ha cominciato a tradirlo prima che le chiedesse di sposarlo.
> 
> E dopo aver risposto sì ha continuato... :blank:


Proprio così..


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Se avesse voluto smettere l'avrebbe fatto subito. Lei, quando ragionava con la testa, avrebbe voluto smettere ma il piacere che provava era superiore...le piaceva...e molto. Ti ribadisco che per me, che se non l'avessi scoperta avrebbe continuato.


Probabilmente, penso anche io, o almeno finché non si fosse rotta di lui, non saprei.


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Probabilmente, penso anche io, o almeno finché non si fosse rotta di lui, non saprei.


Benvenuto,  ma che speranze hai con una così che non si ripeta?

Lascia perdere lo specialista, soldi buttati, e ringrazia il cielo di averla scoperta.


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Se avesse voluto smettere l'avrebbe fatto subito. Lei, quando ragionava con la testa, avrebbe voluto smettere ma il piacere che provava era superiore...le piaceva...e molto. Ti ribadisco che per me, che se non l'avessi scoperta avrebbe continuato.


L'unica cosa che non capisco e se le piaceva così tanto poteva scoparselo molto di piu, visto che io lavoravo ogni giorno, che senso aveva solo scoparselo una volta ogni 2 settimane e ogni tanto niente per un mese?


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Probabilmente, penso anche io, o almeno finché non si fosse rotta di lui, non saprei.


... vai oltre. 

Immagino che non sia proprio facile o automatico, ma hai tanto a tuo favore...


----------



## Kaytranada (28 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> ... vai oltre.
> 
> Immagino che non sia proprio facile o automatico, ma hai tanto a tuo favore...


Ce la scelta logica di lasciarla, e quella irrazionale che viene automatica siccome viene dal cuore..


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh, la fanciulla ha cominciato a tradirlo prima che le chiedesse di sposarlo.
> 
> E dopo aver risposto sì ha continuato... :blank:


Mi sono confusa sulla tempistica.
Quindi non vale nemmeno il panico prematrimoniale.


----------



## spleen (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che non capisco e se le piaceva così tanto poteva scoparselo molto di piu, visto che io lavoravo ogni giorno, che senso aveva solo scoparselo una volta ogni 2 settimane e ogni tanto niente per un mese?


Che si sia fatta scopare dal tipo due o duemila volte non cambia le  carte in tavola, è inutile che tu ti dibatta in mille ragionamenti sui  possibili motivi, sul tanto e sul poco, sul grosso sul lungo o sul  corto; la realtà è che lo ha fatto e che le è piaciuto per sette  lunghissimi mesi.
La fase della progettualità prematrimoniale per come in genere viene   vissuta dalle persone è una delle più belle ed intense di una coppia, si   pensa al futuro e lo si fa impegnandosi anima e corpo perchè esiste   "quel progetto", quella unicità, quella comunione di intenti e di anime,   il resto del mondo scompare. Lei ha macchiato e disprezzato tutto   questo, renditene finalmente conto e lo ha fatto dentro di sè prima di   tutto, nella tua fiducia poi.
Ognuno ragiona con la propria di testa ma a me sembra che tu sia  innamorato e che voglia a tutti i costi cercarle delle giustificazioni. 
Per come la vedo io invece hai vinto alla lotteria e non te ne sei reso  conto, hai ricevuto un avvertimento importante dalla vita ma non ne stai  facendo tesoro perchè preferisci fuggire dalla responsabilità di  mettere fine alla storia tra voi due.
Di questo passo presumo che tutto fra un po' di tempo sarà normalizzato,  ingoierai il rospo, la sposerai e magari metterei sù famiglia con lei.  Quello che ti auguro (ma io credo diversamente) è di non trovarti tra  qualche tempo con figli a dover ingoiare altri rospi, magari ben più  grandi e più devastanti.
Sei giovanissimo, volta pagina.


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Che si sia fatta scopare dal tipo due o duemila volte non cambia le  carte in tavola, è inutile che tu ti dibatta in mille ragionamenti sui  possibili motivi, sul tanto e sul poco, sul grosso sul lungo o sul  corto; la realtà è che lo ha fatto e che le è piaciuto per sette  lunghissimi mesi.
> La fase della progettualità prematrimoniale per come in genere viene   vissuta dalle persone è una delle più belle ed intense di una coppia, si   pensa al futuro e lo si fa impegnandosi anima e corpo perchè esiste   "quel progetto", quella unicità, quella comunione di intenti e di anime,   il resto del mondo scompare. Lei ha macchiato e disprezzato tutto   questo, renditene finalmente conto e lo ha fatto dentro di sè prima di   tutto, nella tua fiducia poi.
> Ognuno ragiona con la propria di testa ma a me sembra che tu sia  innamorato e che voglia a tutti i costi cercarle delle giustificazioni.
> Per come la vedo io invece hai vinto alla lotteria e non te ne sei reso  conto, hai ricevuto un avvertimento importante dalla vita ma non ne stai  facendo tesoro perchè preferisci fuggire dalla responsabilità di  mettere fine alla storia tra voi due.
> ...


Penso di non aver letto commento più intelligente, l'ho pensato anche io e penso che non ignorerò questa vincita alla lotteria. Infatti sto cominciando a lavorare per la mia felicità piano piano, mi servira tempo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Che si sia fatta scopare dal tipo due o duemila volte non cambia le  carte in tavola, è inutile che tu ti dibatta in mille ragionamenti sui  possibili motivi, sul tanto e sul poco, sul grosso sul lungo o sul  corto; la realtà è che lo ha fatto e che le è piaciuto per sette  lunghissimi mesi.
> La fase della progettualità prematrimoniale per come in genere viene   vissuta dalle persone è una delle più belle ed intense di una coppia, si   pensa al futuro e lo si fa impegnandosi anima e corpo perchè esiste   "quel progetto", quella unicità, quella comunione di intenti e di anime,   il resto del mondo scompare. Lei ha macchiato e disprezzato tutto   questo, renditene finalmente conto e lo ha fatto dentro di sè prima di   tutto, nella tua fiducia poi.
> Ognuno ragiona con la propria di testa ma a me sembra che tu sia  innamorato e che voglia a tutti i costi cercarle delle giustificazioni.
> Per come la vedo io invece hai vinto alla lotteria e non te ne sei reso  conto, hai ricevuto un avvertimento importante dalla vita ma non ne stai  facendo tesoro perchè preferisci fuggire dalla responsabilità di  mettere fine alla storia tra voi due.
> ...


io sono d'accordo su tutto, e ti quoto, però
Noi non conosciamo la tipa, nella vita tutti possiamo sbagliare, e non significa che ritornerà a fare lo stesso sbaglio.
con questo sono sempre del mio parere, cambia pagina, sei giovane ai una vita davanti a te. Solo tu puoi capire se ne vale la pena, ma se resterai con lei, ricordati che tu non potrai mai fidarti di lei al 100% come prima.


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che non capisco e se le piaceva così tanto poteva scoparselo molto di piu, visto che io lavoravo ogni giorno, che senso aveva solo scoparselo una volta ogni 2 settimane e ogni tanto niente per un mese?


Che lo scopava ogni 2 settimane lo hai saputo da lei...non sarei molto sicuro della veridicità della cosa. Comunque non cambia la situazione, sempre le corna ti ha fatto...con l'aggravante che si è data a lui dopo la tua proposta di matrimonio. Pensa che una volta sposati e dovesse succedere nuovamente, magari con dei pargoletti in casa, non potrai più fuggire, non avrai la forza economica per poter mantenere lei ed i tuoi (?) figli. Adesso credo tu sia frastornato e molto, l'amore non sparisce in 2 minuti. Da quello che ho capito sei un tipo abbastanza calmo, se fosse successo a me sarebbe già con la sua roba in mano e fuori dalla porta...e solo poi avrei ragionati sul perchè...intanto lei fuori dalla porta.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma gli ho chiesto un milione di volte se scopasse meglio di me, se era quello il problema, e continua a dire di no, non sono qua per vantarmi ma nel reparto sesso non ci mancava niente. Dice pure che un paio di volte non c'è la fatta proprio ad andare con lui e andava via. Le ho chiesto pure se scopa bene se ha il cazzone piu grande e continua a dire che non e così.


Ma certo! E' ovvio che si tradisca con gente che fa schifo a letto.
Il fidanzato è sempre il migliore.
Ci mancherebbe....:carneval:



Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma non mi sento in competizione, e solo che non capivo il motivo, cercavo di capire, ha detto che non e valsa la pena, che lui non ne vale la pena, che mi ama che vuole ancora tutto con me, io cercavo solo di capire perché non riusciva a troncare, cioè se ami se non ne valeva la pena, se il sesso andava bene anche con me,* io non capisco perché non ha smesso dopo un po' e bast*a.


Perché le piaceva, e di brutto anche.
Ma non ci si sposa tra colleghi.



Kaytranada ha detto:


> Probabile che sia così come dici tu, *o forse un errore da giovani *o non so. Non saprei cosa dirti, non posso fare a meno di farmi le seghe mentali, vago nel buio più totale, l'unica cosa che voglio e capire fino in fondo il perché e successo, e andare avanti con o senza di lei non so, ma io al primo posto.


Se non ha 15 anni non è un errore.
E' successo perché lui le è piaciuto, le ha fatto sangue, se l'è voluto scopare perché aveva voglia.
E dopo la prima volta l'ha fatto una seconda e poi altre per 7 mesi perché ha continuato a piacerle.
A te è andata di culo perché ora sai che lei è così.
L'hai scoperto ora e non dopo 10 anni di matrimonio magari con qualche figlio a cui pensare.
E' una bella fortuna, se la sai gestire.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che al pensiero di essere di fronte a una scelta definitiva (si fa per dire... ) come il matrimonio *vengono prese dal panico* e provano un’altra persona come sfogo emotivo, per non sentirsi intrappolate o per capire se è davvero la loro strada.
> Però io con una persona così non mi sposerei.
> Per carità ne ho sposata una peggio, ma non lo sapevo.


Non giustifichiamo.
Il panico non ti fa scopare per 7 mesi col collega.
Al limite ti fa aumentare la cagarella.


----------



## insane (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Lei dice che mi ama veramente che vuole passare tutta la vita con me, però non mi ama così veramente perché se mi avesse amato veramente non sarebbe andata con lui, o avrebbe smesso dopo un paio di volte visto l'errore compiuto. Grazie a tutti


Hai schivato un bel proiettile. Ormai il giocattolo si e' rotto, prendine atto e ringrazia di essertene accorto ad un eta' dove e' molto semplice rimettersi sul mercato

In bocca al lupo per la tua nuova vita


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Che lo scopava ogni 2 settimane lo hai saputo da lei...non sarei molto sicuro della veridicità della cosa. Comunque non cambia la situazione, sempre le corna ti ha fatto...con l'aggravante che si è data a lui dopo la tua proposta di matrimonio. Pensa che una volta sposati e dovesse succedere nuovamente, magari con dei pargoletti in casa, non potrai più fuggire, non avrai la forza economica per poter mantenere lei ed i tuoi (?) figli. Adesso credo tu sia frastornato e molto, l'amore non sparisce in 2 minuti. Da quello che ho capito sei un tipo abbastanza calmo, se fosse successo a me sarebbe già con la sua roba in mano e fuori dalla porta...e solo poi avrei ragionati sul perchè...intanto lei fuori dalla porta.


Forse anche troppo calmo.. però che la fortuna sia dalla mia parte che non abbiamo figli ecc.. quello e sicuro.


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

Non so ragazzi, magari e semplicemente una ninfomane, anche perché finché andava con lui non mancava il sesso almeno una volta al giorno o una ogni due giorni. Non saprei. Grazie a tutti delle risposte sincere


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Non so ragazzi, magari e semplicemente una ninfomane, anche perché finché andava con lui non mancava il sesso almeno una volta al giorno o una ogni due giorni. Non saprei. Grazie a tutti delle risposte sincere


mah, mi pare che stai sparando ipotesi un pò a caso.   col collega ci andava a letto quando poteva, avendo una relazione seria con te e magari pure il collega era impegnato, non è che si abbia tuttio sto tempo.

da come si è comportata pare molto più una persona che non sa rinunciare ad una buona occasione e che sa scindere molto più di te tra sesso e sentimenti.

come ti hanno detto anche altri, il nodo non lo devi cercare tanto nel fatto che sia durata per mesi o che lei pur essendo in una fase di euforia per il vostro rapporto, abbia trovato tempo e voglia per cedere al corteggiamento di un altro uomo.   quindi non devi chiederti se lui sia più bravo a letto di te.

devi chiederti se vuoi questo tipo di donna al tuo fianco.


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah, mi pare che stai sparando ipotesi un pò a caso.   col collega ci andava a letto quando poteva, avendo una relazione seria con te e magari pure il collega era impegnato, non è che si abbia tuttio sto tempo.
> 
> da come si è comportata pare molto più una persona che non sa rinunciare ad una buona occasione e che sa scindere molto più di te tra sesso e sentimenti.
> 
> ...


Sinceramente non voglio questo tipo di donna, però ancora stento a crederci, forse per illusione forse perché la amo ancora. Con tutte le ex che ho avuto me lo sarei aspettato, l'unica persona da cui non me lo sarei aspettato e stata lei, ecco perché volevo sposarla, eravamo contenti, e mi amava non mi e mancato mai niente da parte sua, ne amore, ne cure, ne niente niente. Ecco perché sono ancora sotto shock


----------



## spleen (29 Gennaio 2018)

Soloconilcuore ha detto:


> io sono d'accordo su tutto, e ti quoto, però
> Noi non conosciamo la tipa, nella vita tutti possiamo sbagliare, e non significa che ritornerà a fare lo stesso sbaglio.
> con questo sono sempre del mio parere, cambia pagina, sei giovane ai una vita davanti a te. Solo tu puoi capire se ne vale la pena, ma se resterai con lei, ricordati che tu non potrai mai fidarti di lei al 100% come prima.


Ok, tutto è possibile ma reiterare per sette mesi...... Sai come si dice, errare è umano, perseverare.....


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah, mi pare che stai sparando ipotesi un pò a caso.   col collega ci andava a letto quando poteva, avendo una relazione seria con te e magari pure il collega era impegnato, non è che si abbia tuttio sto tempo.
> *
> da come si è comportata pare molto più una persona che non sa rinunciare ad una buona occasione e che sa scindere molto più di te tra sesso e sentimenti.*
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Sinceramente non voglio questo tipo di donna, però ancora stento a crederci, forse per illusione forse perché la amo ancora. Con tutte le ex che ho avuto me lo sarei aspettato, l'unica persona da cui non me lo sarei aspettato e stata lei, ecco perché volevo sposarla, eravamo contenti, e mi amava non mi e mancato mai niente da parte sua, ne amore, ne cure, ne niente niente. Ecco perché sono ancora sotto shock


ed allora prenditi il tempo che ti serve per starci male, riprendi fiato e poi passa oltre.

se non puoi reggere un tipo di donna come lei, non rovinatevi la vita nè il ricordo di quanto di buono c'è stato tra di voi.


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed allora prenditi il tempo che ti serve per starci male, riprendi fiato e poi passa oltre.
> 
> se non puoi reggere un tipo di donna come lei, non rovinatevi la vita nè il ricordo di quanto di buono c'è stato tra di voi.


Prendermi tempo lo faro di certo.
Poi non so chi regge questi tipi di donna?!
Anche se ancora non riesco ad autoconvincermi che sia quel tipo di donna.
E come se involontariamente cercassi di perdonarla ma il fatto che non sia riuscita a smettere finché non lo scoperto mi impedisca di perdonarla.


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Prendermi tempo lo faro di certo.
> Poi non so chi regge questi tipi di donna?!
> Anche se ancora non riesco ad autoconvincermi che sia quel tipo di donna.
> E come se involontariamente cercassi di perdonarla ma il fatto che non sia riuscita a smettere finché non lo scoperto mi impedisca di perdonarla.


Alle volte succede da chi non te l'aspetti...quello che a me fa pensare alla sua disinvoltura nel farlo, sei sicuro che sia l'unico uomo con cui ti ha tradito? Ho paura che se scavi affondo non ti piacerà quello che scopri. 
Ritornare a casa, dopo essere stata con un altro, e fare finta che tutto sia normale non è da tutti.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> *Alle volte succede da chi non te l'aspetti.*..quello che a me fa pensare alla sua disinvoltura nel farlo, sei sicuro che sia l'unico uomo con cui ti ha tradito? Ho paura che se scavi affondo non ti piacerà quello che scopri.
> Ritornare a casa, dopo essere stata con un altro, e fare finta che tutto sia normale non è da tutti.


Diciamo che alle volte scopri che può succedere anche con chi non te lo aspetti.
E altre volte non lo scopri, ma succede lo stesso.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Alle volte succede da chi non te l'aspetti...quello che a me fa pensare alla sua disinvoltura nel farlo, sei sicuro che sia l'unico uomo con cui ti ha tradito? Ho paura che se scavi affondo non ti piacerà quello che scopri.
> Ritornare a casa, dopo essere stata con un altro, e fare finta che tutto sia normale non è da tutti.


se decide di chiudere, indagare se oltre al collega s'è fatta pure una squadra di rugby comprese le riserve, non gli fa alcun bene.

solo se decide di dare a lei una seconda chance, può giovare sapere tutto.


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che alle volte scopri che può succedere anche con chi non te lo aspetti.
> E altre volte non lo scopri, ma succede lo stesso.


:up:


----------



## patroclo (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Sinceramente non voglio questo tipo di donna, però ancora stento a crederci, forse per illusione forse perché la amo ancora. Con tutte le ex che ho avuto me lo sarei aspettato, l'unica persona da cui non me lo sarei aspettato e stata lei, ecco perché volevo sposarla, eravamo contenti, e mi amava non mi e mancato mai niente da parte sua, ne amore, ne cure, ne niente niente. Ecco perché sono ancora sotto shock


Assolutamente inutile parlare di "questo tipo di donna", le persone si categorizzano a seconda delle nostre aspettative ( soprattutto se si è giovani).........facciamo un mero ragionamento statistico: "Nella vita molto probabilmente tradirai e sarai tradito".....detto questo vai, ama e divertiti......


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se decide di chiudere, indagare se oltre al collega s'è fatta pure una squadra di rugby comprese le riserve, non gli fa alcun bene.
> 
> solo se decide di dare a lei una seconda chance, può giovare sapere tutto.


Ma infatti lui mi sembra portato al perdono...altrimenti perchè cercare di giustificarla...perchè cercane nelle nostre parole un qualcosa a cui attaccarsi per potergli dare una seconda possibilità? O solo io vedo lui così?!


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma infatti lui mi sembra portato al perdono...altrimenti perchè cercare di giustificarla...perchè cercane nelle nostre parole un qualcosa a cui attaccarsi per potergli dare una seconda possibilità? O solo io vedo lui così?!


posso capire che quando arrivi a chiedere alla tua fidanzara di sposarti, quando hai investito così tanto in un rapporto, prima di cestinare tutto fai anche cose apparentemente folli.

ci sono persone che sono capaci di sentimenti veri e profondi e sinceri, ma non riescono fisicamente ad essere monogami.

dipende sempre dal nostro nuovo amico.   se crede o sa per averlo già vissuto che la sua fidanzata è pronta a mettere tutto da parte ed essere presente quando veramente serve, allora uno può anche interrogarsi se quella teoria del 10% possa essere tollerabile.

è sempre una questione di priorità.   potrei raccontare la storia di un mio vecchio cliente che ha divorziato dopo 37 anni di matrimonio, non perchè la moglie avesse un altro, ma perchè in un mese di ricovero ospedaliero di lui, lei non è mai andata nemmeno una volta a trovarlo.

cosa che ha vissuto molto molto peggio di una trombata con un collega


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> posso capire che quando arrivi a chiedere alla tua fidanzara di sposarti, quando hai investito così tanto in un rapporto, prima di cestinare tutto fai anche cose apparentemente folli.
> 
> ci sono persone che sono capaci di sentimenti veri e profondi e sinceri, ma non riescono fisicamente ad essere monogami.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## arula (29 Gennaio 2018)

Solitamente suggeriscodi non allontanarsi perche poi rientrare resta molto difficile... ma voi non siete sposati e non avete figli. Prenditi del tempo per riflettere e allontanati il piu possibile, esci fattidegli amici e degli interessi nuovi staccala da te anche se non di casa.. devi capire perche una volta preso la decisione quando si ripresenterá il passatoa bussare e lo farà di certo anche senza motivo ma lo farà semplicemente perche sarai piu grande avrai vissuto di piu e magari ci saranno difficoltà ache banali in questl frangente da affrontare non dovrai mai pentirti della decisione che prenderai ora. Non avere fretta e costruisci la tua decisione perche non si interponga mai fra te e la tua felicita. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Bacatr (29 Gennaio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Che si sia fatta scopare dal tipo due o duemila volte non cambia le  carte in tavola, è inutile che tu ti dibatta in mille ragionamenti sui  possibili motivi, sul tanto e sul poco, sul grosso sul lungo o sul  corto; la realtà è che lo ha fatto e che le è piaciuto per sette  lunghissimi mesi.
> La fase della progettualità prematrimoniale per come in genere viene   vissuta dalle persone è una delle più belle ed intense di una coppia, si   pensa al futuro e lo si fa impegnandosi anima e corpo perchè esiste   "quel progetto", quella unicità, quella comunione di intenti e di anime,   il resto del mondo scompare. Lei ha macchiato e disprezzato tutto   questo, renditene finalmente conto e lo ha fatto dentro di sè prima di   tutto, nella tua fiducia poi.
> Ognuno ragiona con la propria di testa ma a me sembra che tu sia  innamorato e che voglia a tutti i costi cercarle delle giustificazioni.
> Per come la vedo io invece hai vinto alla lotteria e non te ne sei reso  conto, hai ricevuto un avvertimento importante dalla vita ma non ne stai  facendo tesoro perchè preferisci fuggire dalla responsabilità di  mettere fine alla storia tra voi due.
> ...


Il punto è proprio questo , i tradimenti spesso avvengono  quando il rapporto ha dei problemi o è un po' logorato dal tempo ... che sia successo in un momento di euforia , mentre progettavate la vostra vita è davvero un brutto segno ...
La possibilità che lo rifaccia ora è sicuramente più alta e leggiti un po' racconti di chi ha subito un tradimento da sposato e con figli. Ci sono molte persone che per paura, motivi economici o altro vive per anni infelice.  Tu puoi ancora scegliere senza questi pesi.
Non iniziare la tua vita questo carico gravoso sulle spalle o meglio dentro il cuore


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> posso capire che quando arrivi a chiedere alla tua fidanzara di sposarti, quando hai investito così tanto in un rapporto, prima di cestinare tutto fai anche cose apparentemente folli.
> 
> ci sono persone che sono capaci di sentimenti veri e profondi e sinceri, ma non riescono fisicamente ad essere monogami.
> 
> ...


E proprio di questo che parlo, fino a settimana scorsa, posso dire sinceramente che ricevevo pieno amore, non mi mancava niente, anzi, ero fiero di avere una donna così al mio fianco, mi aiutava mi dava coraggio, mi ha fatto diventare una persona migliore, mi motivava, e tante altre cose che non fa una donna che non ama, e io ricambiavo. Apparte questo fattaccio non da poco, ci avrei scommesso una mano che era la donna della mia vita.


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Solitamente suggeriscodi non allontanarsi perche poi rientrare resta molto difficile... ma voi non siete sposati e non avete figli. Prenditi del tempo per riflettere e allontanati il piu possibile, esci fattidegli amici e degli interessi nuovi staccala da te anche se non di casa.. devi capire perche una volta preso la decisione quando si ripresenterá il passatoa bussare e lo farà di certo anche senza motivo ma lo farà semplicemente perche sarai piu grande avrai vissuto di piu e magari ci saranno difficoltà ache banali in questl frangente da affrontare non dovrai mai pentirti della decisione che prenderai ora. Non avere fretta e costruisci la tua decisione perche non si interponga mai fra te e la tua felicita. In bocca al lupo.


Infatti sto cercando di prendere la cosa con la calma più dovuta, per poi un giorno non pentirmi e rovinarmi ancora di più la vita, che sia lasciarla o provare di nuovo, io ho comunque la coscienza pulita, e fra un po' di tempo spero che mi ritorni il sorriso, e tornera ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

Esistono anche persone che fanno una scelta affrettata, lasciano la donna che amavano e che era la loro anima gemella, e poi magari si ritrovano tra 10 anni sposati con una donna che non amano completamente, sposati solo perché non gli ha fatto le corna, e magari mangiato fino al midollo dai rimorsi perché non ha riprovato.
Che sia gravissimo quello che ha fatto e sicuro, se fosse stata una botta e via ci sarei rimasto molto meno male, fatto sta anche lei e cresciuta in posto piccolo e ha avuto solo un ragazzo prima di me, e sognava da quando era piccola di stare con me, non e una che si faceva le squadre di ragby. Magari non lo è, o magari lo sta diventando, magari e solo stata incosciente giovane e l'uomo 10 anni più vecchio ci sapeva fare e l'ha abbindolata easy per la sua inesperienza con gli uomini


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Esistono anche persone che fanno una scelta affrettata, lasciano la donna che amavano e che era la loro anima gemella, e poi magari si ritrovano tra 10 anni sposati con una donna che non amano completamente, sposati solo perché non gli ha fatto le corna, e magari mangiato fino al midollo dai rimorsi perché non ha riprovato.
> Che sia gravissimo quello che ha fatto e sicuro, se fosse stata una botta e via ci sarei rimasto molto meno male, fatto sta anche lei e cresciuta in posto piccolo e ha avuto solo un ragazzo prima di me, e sognava da quando era piccola di stare con me, non e una che si faceva le squadre di ragby. Magari non lo è, o magari lo sta diventando, magari e solo stata incosciente giovane e l'uomo 10 anni più vecchio ci sapeva fare e l'ha abbindolata easy per la sua inesperienza con gli uomini


può essere tutto, anche che potrebbe ricapitare. Che sia giovane non ci piove. Forse mi è sfuggito ma lo hai scoperto o te l'ha confessato?


----------



## riccardo1973 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ti capisco e all'inizio la pensavo così, a distanza di giorni però posso dirti che l'amavo veramente e non passa in un giorno, e secondo viviamo insieme e non ho dove andare mi tocca restare qua almeno per alcuni mesi. E lei continua a dire che ha sbagliato che non sa perché e successo perché non ha smesso che era felice e che vuole ancora una vita con me. Non e facile finire così vivendo insieme non so, sono qua per questo, un po' per sfogo un po' per vedere qualche parere esterno.


Da cornuto posso aprirti questa finestra sul possibile futuro che ti aspetta: ti ha tradito senza avere problemi con te, anzi ha accettato la proposta di matrimonio, dovrebbe essere al settimo cielo solo per i tanti progetti futuri, invece si scopava il collega senza sapere xchè (come dicono sempre...) allora pensa quando avrete figli, problemi lavorativi ed economici, problemi di salute e il quotidiano vivere tra marito e moglie, secondo te cosa ti aspetta in futuro? :corna:

mollala....io con due figlie e dopo 10 anni di convivenza ho chiuso la storia....


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> può essere tutto, anche che potrebbe ricapitare. Che sia giovane non ci piove. Forse mi è sfuggito ma lo hai scoperto o te l'ha confessato?


L'ho scoperto io per sbaglio, avevo visto che aveva mentito su una telefonata che aveva ricevuto, l'avevo vista al telefono da lontano finché andavo a lavoro, e poi quando le ho chiesto, ho capito che mentiva, poi ho cominciato a pressarla con domande per giorni, poi scoperto chi e, ho usato un paio di trucchetti per arrivare fino in fondo alla storia. Stupido non sono, ingenuo si, la consideravo la donna della mia vita, e sinceramente aveva tutta la mia fiducia, non controllavo mai il cellulare ecc.. poi quando mi ha mentito su con chi parlava, poi come un cane rabbioso non ho mollato la presa finché non ho scoperto ogni minimo dettaglio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto io per sbaglio, avevo visto che aveva mentito su una telefonata che aveva ricevuto, l'avevo vista al telefono da lontano finché andavo a lavoro, e poi quando le ho chiesto, ho capito che mentiva, poi ho cominciato a pressarla con domande per giorni, poi scoperto chi e, ho usato un paio di trucchetti per arrivare fino in fondo alla storia. Stupido non sono, ingenuo si, la consideravo la donna della mia vita, e sinceramente aveva tutta la mia fiducia, non controllavo mai il cellulare ecc.. poi quando mi ha mentito su con chi parlava, poi come un cane rabbioso non ho mollato la presa finché non ho scoperto ogni minimo dettaglio.


 non mi sento comunque di attribuire l'evento alla sua giovane età, consapevolmente è andata avanti.
Quello che intendo è che potrebbe accedere di nuovo. Se ha ceduto, a suo dire a uno che neanche le piaceva.


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Da cornuto posso aprirti questa finestra sul possibile futuro che ti aspetta: ti ha tradito senza avere problemi con te, anzi ha accettato la proposta di matrimonio, dovrebbe essere al settimo cielo solo per i tanti progetti futuri, invece si scopava il collega senza sapere xchè (come dicono sempre...) allora pensa quando avrete figli, problemi lavorativi ed economici, problemi di salute e il quotidiano vivere tra marito e moglie, secondo te cosa ti aspetta in futuro? :corna:
> 
> mollala....io con due figlie e dopo 10 anni di convivenza ho chiuso la storia....


Come ti capisco Man, però mi viene così difficile, comunque ho la speranza che sia un evento individuale, però dentro di me so che potrebbe tranquillamente rifarlo..


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto io per sbaglio, avevo visto che aveva mentito su una telefonata che aveva ricevuto, l'avevo vista al telefono da lontano finché andavo a lavoro, e poi quando le ho chiesto, ho capito che mentiva, poi ho cominciato a pressarla con domande per giorni, poi scoperto chi e, ho usato un paio di trucchetti per arrivare fino in fondo alla storia. Stupido non sono, ingenuo si, la consideravo la donna della mia vita, e sinceramente aveva tutta la mia fiducia, non controllavo mai il cellulare ecc.. poi quando mi ha mentito su con chi parlava, poi come un cane rabbioso non ho mollato la presa finché non ho scoperto ogni minimo dettaglio.


I minimi dettagli non te li ha di certo raccontati, ha detto balle su una telefonata, figurati se ti racconta la verità...ed il perchè scopava con lui non lo saprai mai da lei...i traditori sono bugiardi, omettono e sminuiscono, salvati finchè sei in tempo, col tempo te ne farai una ragione, ti guarderai indietro e dirai " cazzo che culo che ho avuto..."


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi sento comunque di attribuire l'evento alla sua giovane età, consapevolmente è andata avanti.
> Quello che intendo è che potrebbe accedere di nuovo. Se ha ceduto, a suo dire a uno che neanche le piaceva.


Hai ragione, solo che continua a esserci la stupida speranza che sia stato uno sbandamento o un evento isolato


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Hai ragione, solo che continua a esserci la stupida speranza che sia stato uno sbandamento o un evento isolato


non ti capaciti che a fronte di tanto amore dichiarato sia potuto succedere questo. 7 mesi non sono pochi, io associo sempre gli incontri sessuali ripetitivi anche ad un innamoramento o forte attrazione fisica. Non lo vedo un sacrificio, sembra quasi che te lo abbia presentato come un ricatto subito.


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Hai ragione, solo che continua a esserci la stupida speranza che sia stato uno sbandamento o un evento isolato


Non riesco a capirti, vuoi cercare di perdonarla o vuoi solo la nuda e cruda verità e stai con lei aspettando che te la racconti e che lo scopri tu stesso. Potresti dirmi se lei continua a lavorare nello stesso posto con il tizio?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto io per sbaglio, avevo visto che aveva mentito su una telefonata che aveva ricevuto, l'avevo vista al telefono da lontano finché andavo a lavoro, e poi quando le ho chiesto, ho capito che mentiva, poi ho cominciato a pressarla con domande per giorni, poi scoperto chi e, ho usato un paio di trucchetti per arrivare fino in fondo alla storia. Stupido non sono, ingenuo si, la consideravo la donna della mia vita, e sinceramente aveva tutta la mia fiducia, non controllavo mai il cellulare ecc.. poi quando mi ha mentito su con chi parlava, poi come un cane rabbioso non ho mollato la presa finché non ho scoperto ogni minimo dettaglio.


Quindi ha mollato l'altro solo perché scoperta.
La storia è finita solo per questo, non per consunzione.
Comunque tra colleghi dato che ci si vede sempre dubito si possa continuare a lungo a restare indifferenti.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Come ti capisco Man, però mi viene così difficile, comunque ho la speranza che sia un evento individuale, però dentro di me so che potrebbe tranquillamente rifarlo..


Se lo sai...


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi ha mollato l'altro solo perché scoperta.
> La storia è finita solo per questo, non per consunzione.
> Comunque tra colleghi dato che ci si vede sempre dubito si possa continuare a lungo a restare indifferenti.


Praticamente lavorano nello stesso posto, ma mansioni diverse e turni diversi, non si vedono ogni giorno a lavoro


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non riesco a capirti, vuoi cercare di perdonarla o vuoi solo la nuda e cruda verità e stai con lei aspettando che te la racconti e che lo scopri tu stesso. Potresti dirmi se lei continua a lavorare nello stesso posto con il tizio?


Penso tu abbia ragione, finché non scopro ogni minima cosa, finché ogni tassello non sarà apposto non mi darò pace, e non riuscirò ad andare avanti. Il problema e che lei dice la verità, ma la verità che dice e una menzogna che si e messa da sola in testa, pensa di dire la verità e ne e convinta però invece e una bugia che si e autoconvinta sia la verità, per quello alcune cose non quadrano ancora. Non so se sono stato chiaro.


----------



## Annina123 (29 Gennaio 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Da cornuto posso aprirti questa finestra sul possibile futuro che ti aspetta: ti ha tradito senza avere problemi con te, anzi ha accettato la proposta di matrimonio, dovrebbe essere al settimo cielo solo per i tanti progetti futuri, invece si scopava il collega senza sapere xchè (come dicono sempre...) allora pensa quando avrete figli, problemi lavorativi ed economici, problemi di salute e il quotidiano vivere tra marito e moglie, secondo te cosa ti aspetta in futuro? :corna:
> 
> mollala....io con due figlie e dopo 10 anni di convivenza ho chiuso la storia....


Il punto secondo me è proprio questo... dopo anni di matrimonio la routine e l'arrivo dei figli possono destabilizzare una coppia e il tradimento può essere più comprensibile, non dico giustificabile. Ma se lei, in questo momento speciale, ha sentito il bisogno di altro... mi sembra un campanello di allarme enorme... troppo grande da essere ignorato, sebbene tu sia innamorato. Io, se fossi in lei, mi farei non una ma mille domande... più di quelle che ti fai tu. E davvero tra 10 anni potresti rimpiangere di non aver preso coraggio oggi. La routine è in grado di logorare anche le relazioni più perfette, il rischio esiste per chiunque, che accada invece in questi momenti... io credo che sia molto raro e sintomo importante di qlsa che non va. 
Te lo dice una che mai avrebbe pensato di poter tradire il marito fino a qualche mese fa e solo dopo anni di indifferenza da parte sua... mai avrei potuto nemmeno immaginare di tradirlo da fidanzati e, se avessi avuto una storia con un altro, perché 7 mesi sono una relazione..., non avrei mai.potuto affrontare il progetto di un matrimonio. A me stupisce che lei non abbia alcun dubbio in merito al matrimonio con te....


----------



## MariLea (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Penso tu abbia ragione, finché non scopro ogni minima cosa, finché ogni tassello non sarà apposto non mi darò pace, e non riuscirò ad andare avanti. Il problema e che lei dice la verità, ma la verità che dice e una menzogna che si e messa da sola in testa, pensa di dire la verità e ne e convinta però invece e una bugia che si e autoconvinta sia la verità, per quello alcune cose non quadrano ancora. Non so se sono stato chiaro.


In effetti i bugiardi tanto ripetono le loro menzogne che finiscono col convincere anche se stessi...
è con una persona così che vuoi impegnare il tuo futuro?


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Il punto secondo me è proprio questo... dopo anni di matrimonio la routine e l'arrivo dei figli possono destabilizzare una coppia e il tradimento può essere più comprensibile, non dico giustificabile. Ma se lei, in questo momento speciale, ha sentito il bisogno di altro... mi sembra un campanello di allarme enorme... troppo grande da essere ignorato, sebbene tu sia innamorato. Io, se fossi in lei, mi farei non una ma mille domande... più di quelle che ti fai tu. E davvero tra 10 anni potresti rimpiangere di non aver preso coraggio oggi. La routine è in grado di logorare anche le relazioni più perfette, il rischio esiste per chiunque, che accada invece in questi momenti... io credo che sia molto raro e sintomo importante di qlsa che non va.
> Te lo dice una che mai avrebbe pensato di poter tradire il marito fino a qualche mese fa e solo dopo anni di indifferenza da parte sua... mai avrei potuto nemmeno immaginare di tradirlo da fidanzati e, se avessi avuto una storia con un altro, perché 7 mesi sono una relazione..., non avrei mai.potuto affrontare il progetto di un matrimonio. A me stupisce che lei non abbia alcun dubbio in merito al matrimonio con te....


A me stupisce pure che non abbia dubbi, lei e ancora convinta che farà di tutto per riguadagnarsi la fiducia e un giorno spera che io la perdoni e tutto quello che segue matrimonio ecc.. comunque hai stra ragione, vera e propria relazione, in un momento incomprensibile, anche io continuo a dire, se una donna e scontenta della sua vita sentimentale e sbaglia e capibile ma non giustificato, però farlo quando tutto va al meglio, ce qualcosa di molto sbagliato in questo


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> In effetti i bugiardi tanto ripetono le loro menzogne che finiscono col convincere anche se stessi...
> è con una persona così che vuoi impegnare il tuo futuro?


Ma infatti ora come ora non vedo un futuro, cerco solo di impegnarmi a non rimpiangere niente, e capire fino in fondo la questione e come si e arrivati fino a qua, perché sono così, finché non mi e crystal clear non mollo, quando lo sarà Andro avanti senza dubbi e problemi, e magari imparerò anche qualcosa, magari evitare di fare l'errore di adesso, che penso di non aver fatto però che mi ha portato comunque fino a qua.


----------



## MariLea (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma infatti ora come ora non vedo un futuro, cerco solo di impegnarmi a non rimpiangere niente, e capire fino in fondo la questione e come si e arrivati fino a qua, perché sono così, finché non mi e crystal clear non mollo, quando lo sarà Andro avanti senza dubbi e problemi, e magari imparerò anche qualcosa, magari evitare di fare l'errore di adesso, che penso di non aver fatto però che mi ha portato comunque fino a qua.


Non possiamo sempre sapere tutto, a volte solo l'intuito ci dice di più, infatti ti ha portato a scoprire...
Per il resto capisco che non vuoi agire d'impulso sotto botta, ma il finale lo sai già


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Penso tu abbia ragione, finché non scopro ogni minima cosa, finché ogni tassello non sarà apposto non mi darò pace, e non riuscirò ad andare avanti. Il problema e che lei dice la verità, ma la verità che dice e una menzogna che si e messa da sola in testa, pensa di dire la verità e ne e convinta però invece e una bugia che si e autoconvinta sia la verità, per quello alcune cose non quadrano ancora. Non so se sono stato chiaro.


Chiaro, si è talmente convinta della bugia che è diventata verità


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Non possiamo sempre sapere tutto, a volte solo l'intuito ci dice di più, infatti ti ha portato a scoprire...
> Per il resto capisco che non vuoi agire d'impulso sotto botta, ma il finale lo sai già


Si penso di sì, infatti sto lavorando su di me, essere anche meglio di prima, ma comunque ritornare ad essere col sorriso perlomeno.
Penso al mio futuro, poi chi sarà accanto dovrà guadagnarselo duramente, che sia lei o un altra.


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Si penso di sì, infatti sto lavorando su di me, essere anche meglio di prima, ma comunque ritornare ad essere col sorriso perlomeno.
> Penso al mio futuro, poi chi sarà accanto dovrà guadagnarselo duramente, che sia lei o un altra.


Lei sinceramente non te la auguro...


----------



## MariLea (29 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Lei sinceramente non te la auguro...


Neanche io, mi spiace.


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Lei sinceramente non te la auguro...


Grazie delle belle parole, so di meritare di meglio, poi vedremo se la fortuna sarà dalla mia parte o sono destinato ad avere sfortuna nelle relazioni


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Grazie delle belle parole, so di meritare di meglio, poi vedremo se la fortuna sarà dalla mia parte o sono destinato ad avere sfortuna nelle relazioni


:up:


----------



## MariLea (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Grazie delle belle parole, so di meritare di meglio, poi vedremo se la fortuna sarà dalla mia parte o sono destinato ad avere sfortuna nelle relazioni


La fortuna non c'entra in questo caso, sarai stato sfortunato prima...
 ma ora, che sai come stanno le cose, sarai tu a scegliere o no un futuro già ipotecato.


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> La fortuna non c'entra in questo caso, sarai stato sfortunato prima...
> ma ora, che sai come stanno le cose, sarai tu a scegliere o no un futuro già ipotecato.


Si si, almeno ho la scelta, senza nessuna ripercussione ( tipo bambini matrimonio ecc)


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> La fortuna non c'entra in questo caso, sarai stato sfortunato prima...
> ma ora, che sai come stanno le cose, sarai tu a scegliere o no un futuro già ipotecato.


D'accordissimo


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Gennaio 2018)

Grazie mille a tutti, per le risposte, mi sono sentito un po' meno solo in questi giorni, sembra strano ma e così


----------



## MariLea (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Grazie mille a tutti, per le risposte, mi sono sentito un po' meno solo in questi giorni, sembra strano ma e così


E già, ci sono argomenti che non si possono condividere con amici o in famiglia... il forum serve proprio a questo


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2018)

prego


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Grazie mille a tutti, per le risposte, mi sono sentito un po' meno solo in questi giorni, sembra strano ma e così


Pechè strano? Alle volte è molto più semplice discutere e confidarsi con chi non si conosce per avere pareri disinteressati...ti aiutano a vedere lati della situazione a cui non pensi o pensi non siano importanti


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> A me stupisce pure che non abbia dubbi, lei e ancora convinta che farà di tutto per riguadagnarsi la fiducia e un giorno spera che io la perdoni e tutto quello che segue matrimonio ecc.. comunque hai stra ragione, vera e propria relazione, in un momento incomprensibile, anche io continuo a dire, se una donna e scontenta della sua vita sentimentale e sbaglia e capibile ma non giustificato, però farlo quando tutto va al meglio, ce qualcosa di molto sbagliato in questo


Avanzo un'ipotesi.
Lei è attratta nel rapportarsi con te dal 'progetto', i sentimenti che ha verso di te sono anche in conseguenza di obiettivi comuni e condivisi.
Ciò non esclude però che individualmente lei rinunci a vivere relazioni che possano appagarla sotto altri profili.
In pratica distingue perfettamente le diverse modalità relazionali senza che una debba necessariamente escludere l'altra.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Grazie mille a tutti, per le risposte, mi sono sentito un po' meno solo in questi giorni, sembra strano ma e così


Affatto strano. Grazie a te per averci reso partecipe della tua storia.
Mi raccomando....


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Avanzo un'ipotesi.
> Lei è attratta nel rapportarsi con te dal 'progetto', i sentimenti che ha verso di te sono anche in conseguenza di obiettivi comuni e condivisi.
> Ciò non esclude però che individualmente lei rinunci a vivere relazioni che possano appagarla sotto altri profili.
> In pratica distingue perfettamente le diverse modalità relazionali senza che una debba necessariamente escludere l'altra.


Mah sinceramente penso che non l'abbia fatto apposta, e capitato, lei giovane un po' inesperta, lui 10 anni più vecchio, lui si e giocato bene le sue carte lei invece malissimo. Poi l'errore grave e che non abbia smesso, tutto qua. Fosse andata un paio di volte probabilmente l'avrei perdonata, così invece e troppo


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Mah sinceramente penso che non l'abbia fatto apposta, e capitato, lei giovane un po' inesperta, lui 10 anni più vecchio, lui si e giocato bene le sue carte lei invece malissimo. Poi l'errore grave e che non abbia smesso, tutto qua. Fosse andata un paio di volte probabilmente l'avrei perdonata, così invece e troppo


Eh si'.
Certe cose capitano, mica si fanno apposta.
Poi, quando si ha a che fare con uno più vecchio... 
Magari prima di salutarci, leggiti qualche thread del forum e fatti un'idea di quello 'che capita' in altre situazioni.
Ti sarà utile.


----------



## Outdider (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Mah sinceramente penso che non l'abbia fatto apposta, e capitato, lei giovane un po' inesperta, lui 10 anni più vecchio, lui si e giocato bene le sue carte lei invece malissimo. Poi l'errore grave e che non abbia smesso, tutto qua. Fosse andata un paio di volte probabilmente l'avrei perdonata, così invece e troppo


Perchè pensi così? Solo per la sua età?...e se fosse stata lei a fare il primo passo? Ti è mai balenata in mente questa ipotesi?


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Perchè pensi così? Solo per la sua età?...e se fosse stata lei a fare il primo passo? Ti è mai balenata in mente questa ipotesi?


Sinceramente no, primo perché eravamo felici, secondo non ha fatto la troia prima di me perche dovrebbe farlo finche e felice. Poi ovviamente c'è la possibilità ma non credo sia così. Comunque mi faro un giro per vedere anche altre storie come dice il commento sopra


----------



## Annina123 (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Mah sinceramente penso che non l'abbia fatto apposta, e capitato, lei giovane un po' inesperta, lui 10 anni più vecchio, lui si e giocato bene le sue carte lei invece malissimo. Poi l'errore grave e che non abbia smesso, tutto qua. Fosse andata un paio di volte probabilmente l'avrei perdonata, così invece e troppo


Mah! A me non è mai capitato di andare a letto con qualcuno così.. per caso...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Mah sinceramente penso che non l'abbia fatto apposta, e capitato, lei giovane un po' inesperta, lui 10 anni più vecchio, lui si e giocato bene le sue carte lei invece malissimo. Poi l'errore grave e che non abbia smesso, tutto qua. Fosse andata un paio di volte probabilmente l'avrei perdonata, così invece e troppo


Ma che cavolo dici? Capisco il dolore e la delusione della scoperta, ma fare lo struzzo in questo modo no!
La verità è questa: lei è PAZZA per il suo collega ma sa che con quel collega non ci sarà futuro.
Per cui ha deciso che forse forse è meglio accettare la tua proposta.
Questa, se ne trova uno che le piace di più, ti molla sull'altare. Se lo trova dopo il matrimonio, ti tradisce e ti chiede il divorzio.
Fatti bene i conti!


----------



## riccardo1973 (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Sinceramente no, primo perché eravamo felici, secondo non ha fatto la troia prima di me perche dovrebbe farlo finche e felice. Poi ovviamente c'è la possibilità ma non credo sia così. Comunque mi faro un giro per vedere anche altre storie come dice il commento sopra


E' dura in questo momento, ci siamo passati tutti, chi con 4 figli un mutuo e casa cointestata, chi come semplice fidanzato. Il mondo è pieno di persone da conoscere, situazioni da vivere, esperienze nuove e costruttive. Prenditi del tempo, lascia perdere le idee di matrimonio, frequenta altre persone, amici, donne, viaggia, leggi, scopa, sii curioso verso il mondo e lasciala sfocare per un pò sullo sfondo...Non cagartela e ci scommetto che ritornerà a scoparsi il collega ancora con più gusto.
Ti devi voler bene....


----------



## insane (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Sinceramente no, primo perché eravamo felici, secondo non ha fatto la troia prima di me perche dovrebbe farlo finche e felice. Poi ovviamente c'è la possibilità ma non credo sia così. Comunque mi faro un giro per vedere anche altre storie come dice il commento sopra


Per me stai ancora elaborando il fatto che il tuo raporto idilliaco in realta' nascondeva del fango. Ci siamo passati  un po' tutti per di la, la delusione e' forte ma il punto e' che devi essere -tu- piu' forte della voglia che hai (e si legge) di tornare con lei e far tornare tutto "come prima".

Mettitelo bene in testa che "come prima" non tornera' MAI. Devi solo decidere se vale la pena ingoiare il rospo e tornare nella bolla protettiva del tuo (ex) rapporto, oppure renderti conto che hai davanti una vita e non hai nessun tipo di obbligo verso la tua ragazza. Ringrazia di non averla sposata perche' i divorzi costano, mentre adesso puoi darle un calcio in culo a costo 0


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> *Ringrazia di non averla sposata perche' i divorzi costano, mentre adesso puoi darle un calcio in culo a costo 0 *


Forse così è più chiaro, Kaytranada.
Sveglia!
Se tu ora _accetti_ che ti abbia tradito, convalidi l'idea che lei lo possa ancora fare in un futuro senza avere conseguenze.
In pratica le dai la licenza di tradirti a vita.
Non sono MAI cosa che succedono o che capitano per caso o per l'influsso di qualcuno.
Lei è adulta e totalmente responsabile delle sue azioni.
Ed è pure abbastanza furba da non mostrare affatto le parti di sé che tu non potresti tollerare apparendo ai tuoi occhi per quel che non è.


----------



## The guardian (30 Gennaio 2018)

ti sembra una buona base su cui costruire un matrimonio?
hai avuto la fortuna di scoprirlo prima di sposarti, non hai figli con lei......
lasciala stare e inizia a vivere!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2018)

Mediamente non ci si sposa con quello o quella che fanno più sangue.
Anzi, a volte capita che si si sposi senza neppure avere mai trovato una persona in grado di far provare un simile coinvolgimento.
Ci si sposa spessissimo con quello che si ritiene possa essere più adeguato per viverci insieme, ovvero che risponde maggiormente ai propri bisogni, con quello che potrebbe essere un buon padre (o una buona madre), senza troppi grilli per la testa, un buon lavoratore, accondiscendente, con ambizioni paragonabili e hobby compatibili, di intelligenza adeguata, insomma uno con cui puoi andare in vacanza un mese senza pensare in alcun momento all'omicidio, magari pure riuscendo a divertirti molto, che è una cosa che lega due persone e le fa stare bene insieme.
Ma si sa che la vita di ogni giorno non è una vacanza e questa bellissima cosa che è un progetto matrimoniale è un pochino carente molte volte sul piano delle emozioni.
Diciamo che quando si arriva a sposarsi le emozioni iniziali, se mai ci sono state, sono ormai un ricordo per tanti.
E qualcuno magari soffre un po' a vivere di nostalgia. Quelle emozioni le vuole e le pretende ancora, ma non sei più tu (marito, moglie, compagno etc) che puoi dargliele, per ovvi motivi.
Tu sei  lì dove albergano l'amore e i sentimenti duraturi (forse), ma dove le passioni sono ormai estinte.
E quindi capita (questo sì) che affiorino altrove, anche se sei poi tu (generico) a decidere di dar loro lo spazio che meritano. Il collega è un classico.
Ce l'hai davanti tutti i giorni, magari è un gran figo e poi questa cosa della complicità nel tenere nascosto tutto unita alla seduzione farebbero fibrillare chiunque.
E con una scopata ogni due settimane vai magari avanti anni prima di annoiarti e di chiudere.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente non ci si sposa con quello o quella che fanno più sangue.
> Anzi, a volte capita che si si sposi senza neppure avere mai trovato una persona in grado di far provare un simile coinvolgimento.
> Ci si sposa spessissimo con quello che si ritiene possa essere più adeguato per viverci insieme, ovvero che risponde maggiormente ai propri bisogni, con quello che potrebbe essere un buon padre (o una buona madre), senza troppi grilli per la testa, un buon lavoratore, accondiscendente, con ambizioni paragonabili e hobby compatibili, di intelligenza adeguata, insomma uno con cui puoi andare in vacanza un mese senza pensare in alcun momento all'omicidio, magari pure riuscendo a divertirti molto, che è una cosa che lega due persone e le fa stare bene insieme.
> Ma si sa che la vita di ogni giorno non è una vacanza e questa bellissima cosa che è un progetto matrimoniale è un pochino carente molte volte sul piano delle emozioni.
> ...



Danny, questo e' il tuo modo di vedere il matrimonio.  Io non ho mai pensato in quel senso la relazione con mio marito, lo avessi fatto sarebbe stato l'ultimo da scegliere. MI piaceva molto ed ancora dopo 40 anni mi piace stare con lui, in tutti i sensi.
Riguardo al collega figo, dopo le prime vole, non c'e' piu' in ogni caso la stessa attesa e passione della 'prima volta',  ed il fatto di doverlo tenere nascosto, per  me non fa alcuna differenza nel piacere di frequentarlo. . Non mi piace esibire e neppure ragiono sul fatto che una cosa e' bella perche' e' proibita, o mi va o non mi va di avere una relazione extraconiugale, la frequento  solo perche'  quella determinata  persona ha qualcosa che mi piace e mi fa/da piacere vederla.
Forse gratifica piu' gli uomini il discorso della conquista della donna gran figa e del proibito. Non tutti spero.


----------



## francoff (30 Gennaio 2018)

prenditi i tuoi tempi e non dare nulla per scontato. Pensa cosa è lei per te e lo stare senza di lei, ma in prospettiva non nell' immediato. Quando avrai capito questo e le motivazioni potrai decidere.  Non è che perchè ha tradito lo continuerà a fare , come non è vero il contrario, ma devi capire chi è lei . Ti dico questo perchè noi ci stiamo riprovando e ne sono felice, anche se, senza figli probabilmente l avrei mandata a cagare subito..


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Sinceramente no, primo perché eravamo felici, secondo non ha fatto la troia prima di me perche dovrebbe farlo finche e felice. Poi ovviamente c'è la possibilità ma non credo sia così. Comunque mi faro un giro per vedere anche altre storie come dice il commento sopra


Non fara' testo, ma mio marito mi ha tradito con una bella ragazzina di 24 anni, 30 meno di lui, ed e' stata lei ad invaghirsi di lui ed a insistere in modo ossessivo, e pensa che le prime volte l'accompagnavano i genitori alle serate musicali, perche non si fidavano degli orchestrali, ahahahah, quindi tutto puo' essere, anche che la tua ragazza sia rimasta fulminata da lui. Magari e' un tipo che ci sa fare, mica facile trovare uomini che sanno corteggiare con classe.  In quello su mio marito non ho dubbi. Solo per il suo modo di trattare le donne, attrae. Gentile educato generoso affabile. Mai una parola fuori posto o di troppo.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> prenditi i tuoi tempi e non dare nulla per scontato. Pensa cosa è lei per te e lo stare senza di lei, ma in prospettiva non nell' immediato. Quando avrai capito questo e le motivazioni potrai decidere.  Non è che perchè ha tradito lo continuerà a fare , come non è vero il contrario, ma devi capire chi è lei . Ti dico questo perchè noi ci stiamo riprovando e ne sono felice, anche se, senza figli probabilmente l avrei mandata a cagare subito..



Senza figli  io lo avrei buttato fuori casa in 1 minuto, senza se e senza ma.  Sola sto benissimo. E ci sto mesi e mesi nonostante lui.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Grazie delle belle parole, so di meritare di meglio, poi vedremo se la fortuna sarà dalla mia parte o sono destinato ad avere sfortuna nelle relazioni


Noooooooo non esiste il merito nelle relazioni!
L’amore non è uno sport in cui vince chi è più bravo (arbitro a parte).
L’amore è un moto dell’animo su cui non si ha controllo e si può provarlo per persone pessime e non provarlo per persone eccezionali.
Non è che poiché tu sei “bravo” sarai amato.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Danny, questo e' il tuo modo di vedere il matrimonio.*  Io non ho mai pensato in quel senso la relazione con mio marito, lo avessi fatto sarebbe stato l'ultimo da scegliere. MI piaceva molto ed ancora dopo 40 anni mi piace stare con lui, in tutti i sensi.
> Riguardo al collega figo, dopo le prime vole, non c'e' piu' in ogni caso la stessa attesa e passione della 'prima volta',  ed il fatto di doverlo tenere nascosto, per  me non fa alcuna differenza nel piacere di frequentarlo. . Non mi piace esibire e neppure ragiono sul fatto che una cosa e' bella perche' e' proibita, o mi va o non mi va di avere una relazione extraconiugale, la frequento  solo perche'  quella determinata  persona ha qualcosa che mi piace e mi fa/da piacere vederla.
> Forse gratifica piu' gli uomini il discorso della conquista della donna gran figa e del proibito. Non tutti spero.


Esattamente come quello che hai descritto è il tuo matrimonio.
Sicuramente molto diverso da quello di Kaytranada.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noooooooo non esiste il merito nelle relazioni!
> L’amore non è uno sport in cui vince chi è più bravo (arbitro a parte).
> L’amore è un moto dell’animo su cui non si ha controllo e si può provarlo per persone pessime e non provarlo per persone eccezionali.
> Non è che poiché tu sei “bravo” sarai amato.


Già.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente come quello che hai descritto è il tuo matrimonio.


Certo.  E' il mio, ma ci sono molte persone che stanno bene insieme. 

E non credo che siano in tanti a scegliersi con il pallottolliere della convenienza.  

I figli poi incidono molto quando si tratta di accettare o meno di restare insieme dopo la scoperta di un tradimento, che capita anche quando una coppia non ha mai avuto un solo momento di crisi.  Magari lo avessimo avuto, sarebbe stato molto piu' facile comprenderlo.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente come quello che hai descritto è il tuo matrimonio.
> Sicuramente molto diverso da quello di Kaytranada.


Ma lui none' sposato e non hanno figli. Completamente diverso scegliere.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo.  E' il mio, ma ci sono molte persone che stanno bene insieme.
> 
> *E non credo che siano in tanti a scegliersi con il pallottolliere della convenienza.
> *
> I figli poi incidono molto quando si tratta di accettare o meno di restare insieme dopo la scoperta di un tradimento, che capita anche quando una coppia non ha mai avuto un solo momento di crisi.  Magari lo avessimo avuto, sarebbe stato molto piu' facile comprenderlo.


Il mito del buon partito dove lo mettiamo?.
Ti posso dire che sono in tanti a NON scegliersi sulla base della convenienza.
Uno spiantato  non è  tanto convincente, come pure uno "sciupafemmine" può fare sangue quanto vuoi, ma non è il primo che pensi quando vuoi sposarti etc etc.
Ma al di là di questo - e delle motivazioni anche inconsce che portano a scegliere una persona piuttosto che un'altra - partire per un'avventura comunque densa di incognite come il matrimonio come Kaytranada con una aspirante moglie che lo tradisce con il collega non è secondo me consigliabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi sono iscritto giusto per sentire magari qualche parere non coinvolto nella vicenda che mi e appena successa.
> Praticamente settimana scorsa ho scoperto dopo tanti sforzi che la mia promessa sposa (dovevamo sposarci quest'anno data ancora da prestabilire) mi ha tradito negli ultimi 7 mesi con un ragazzo che lavora con lei più vecchio. Io ero convinto che fossimo contenti a settembre le avevo chiesto di sposarmi e la risposta sua era stata positiva, facevamo piani sul futuro e preparavamo il matrimonio ma in Contemporanea si vedeva con un altro ogni 2 settimane avevano un rapporto sessuale e gli altri giorni si scrivevano e basta. Mi ha detto che un paio di volte non c'è l'ha fatta a fare sesso con lui perché sapeva che sbagliava un paio volte era soddisfatta ma la maggior parte delle volte non era niente di che, però comunque un po' le piaceva,  e che ha provato a smettere sempre di vederlo però siccome lavoravano insieme lui continuava a scrivere a pressarla, però comunque lei ha sbagliato ovviamente siccome non ha smesso. Fatto sta che ha comunque continuato per 7 mesi anche dopo che mi ha detto di si alla proposta di matrimonio. Lei vuole stare ancora con me mi dice che mi ama che non vede una vita senza di me, però io sono ancora sotto shock e siccome viviamo insieme all'estero i prossimi mesi devo vivere con lei comunque. Non so bene cosa fare, ogni volta che si avvicina a me mi viene in mente che andava a letto con un altro.
> Lei dice che mi ama veramente che vuole passare tutta la vita con me, però non mi ama così veramente perché se mi avesse amato veramente non sarebbe andata con lui, o avrebbe smesso dopo un paio di volte visto l'errore compiuto. Grazie a tutti


Complimenti per il nick !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaWesK-nWts<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaWesK-nWts" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[video=youtube;yaWesK-nWts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaWesK-nWts[/video]


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il mito del buon partito dove lo mettiamo?.
> Ti posso dire che sono in tanti a NON scegliersi sulla base della convenienza.
> Uno spiantato  non è  tanto convincente, come pure uno "sciupafemmine" può fare sangue quanto vuoi, ma non è il primo che pensi quando vuoi sposarti etc etc.
> Ma al di là di questo - e delle motivazioni anche inconsce che portano a scegliere una persona piuttosto che un'altra - partire per un'avventura comunque densa di incognite come il matrimonio come Kaytranada con una aspirante moglie che lo tradisce con il collega non è secondo me consigliabile.


Certo che non e' consigliabile,  gia scritto,  sulla scelta del Buon partito mai preso in considerazione, e si vede, e le mie figlie hanno preso da me, eccedono pure in generosita', ma non posso essere che un esempio in tal senso. 

Comunque, se anni fa era anche facile essere selettivi, se te lo imponevi riuscivi, in quel senso, oggi e' gia' tanto se riescono a trovare una persona con cui stare bene, se  si mettessero a fare le preziose e cercare uno 'sistemato', non si accaserebbe quasi piu' nessuno, gia' tanto se hanno un lavoro precario, o a tutele crescenti, come dice Renzi, contratti mai visti da mia figlia che continua con i soliti 6/12 e quando le va bene 18 mesi. 
E sono fortunate ad avere una casa loro, pagata.
Se guardo anche le mie nipoti, donne, sono messe meglio loro lavorativamente  e patrimonialmente dei mariti/compagni.
Una che aveva sposato un ragazzo molto ricco di famiglia, con il quale era fidanzata da 13 anni, iniziato alle medie, lo ha lasciato e non ha voluto 1 euro, disperata ma si era resa conto (mai ascoltare la zia ahahahah) di non amarlo, lui molto viziato,  bravissimo ragazzo ma troppo superficiale  per lei, forse perche' straviziato. Non era certo attratta da quello che è manco sapeva avessero i genitori di lui. Trattata dai suceri come una principessa. Sarebbe rimasta pensando solo a quello. Per fortuna non avevano figli.


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente non ci si sposa con quello o quella che fanno più sangue.
> Anzi, a volte capita che si si sposi senza neppure avere mai trovato una persona in grado di far provare un simile coinvolgimento.
> Ci si sposa spessissimo con quello che si ritiene possa essere più adeguato per viverci insieme, ovvero che risponde maggiormente ai propri bisogni, con quello che potrebbe essere un buon padre (o una buona madre), senza troppi grilli per la testa, un buon lavoratore, accondiscendente, con ambizioni paragonabili e hobby compatibili, di intelligenza adeguata, insomma uno con cui puoi andare in vacanza un mese senza pensare in alcun momento all'omicidio, magari pure riuscendo a divertirti molto, che è una cosa che lega due persone e le fa stare bene insieme.
> Ma si sa che la vita di ogni giorno non è una vacanza e questa bellissima cosa che è un progetto matrimoniale è un pochino carente molte volte sul piano delle emozioni.
> ...


Missa che hai ragione, apparte per l'intelligenza adeguata, io sono per lei einstein a quanto pare


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> prenditi i tuoi tempi e non dare nulla per scontato. Pensa cosa è lei per te e lo stare senza di lei, ma in prospettiva non nell' immediato. Quando avrai capito questo e le motivazioni potrai decidere.  Non è che perchè ha tradito lo continuerà a fare , come non è vero il contrario, ma devi capire chi è lei . Ti dico questo perchè noi ci stiamo riprovando e ne sono felice, anche se, senza figli probabilmente l avrei mandata a cagare subito..


Ma l'istinto e quello, e mi sembra giusto, visto che dopo una cosa così ti disgusta e se non te lo sei meritato fa malissimo. Però la scelta logica non e detto che sia quella giusta. Poi c'è anche la scelta di coppia e la scelta individuale, potrei forse anche tornare con lei perché come dici tu si sbaglia, d'altro canto non si sbaglia così tanto e io sono quello più importante adesso. Devo fare la scelta che mi farà felice.


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non fara' testo, ma mio marito mi ha tradito con una bella ragazzina di 24 anni, 30 meno di lui, ed e' stata lei ad invaghirsi di lui ed a insistere in modo ossessivo, e pensa che le prime volte l'accompagnavano i genitori alle serate musicali, perche non si fidavano degli orchestrali, ahahahah, quindi tutto puo' essere, anche che la tua ragazza sia rimasta fulminata da lui. Magari e' un tipo che ci sa fare, mica facile trovare uomini che sanno corteggiare con classe.  In quello su mio marito non ho dubbi. Solo per il suo modo di trattare le donne, attrae. Gentile educato generoso affabile. Mai una parola fuori posto o di troppo.


Eh e quello che dico io, lei ha avuto un ragazzo prima di me, e da quando e piccola che voleva stare con me e farsi una vita, aspettando me poi e stata con quello e poi sono arrivato finalmente io. Quindi e inesperta secondo me su questo settore, lui ha 10 anni più di lei, alto moro barba, e si vede che ha giocato benissimo le sue carte, e che dopo le e piaciuto però sono rimasto ancora io come scelta principale almeno sul fatto del futuro


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Complimenti per il nick !
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaWesK-nWts<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaWesK-nWts" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[video=youtube;yaWesK-nWts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaWesK-nWts[/video]


You know what i mean


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il mito del buon partito dove lo mettiamo?.
> Ti posso dire che sono in tanti a NON scegliersi sulla base della convenienza.
> Uno spiantato  non è  tanto convincente, come pure uno "sciupafemmine" può fare sangue quanto vuoi, ma non è il primo che pensi quando vuoi sposarti etc etc.
> Ma al di là di questo - e delle motivazioni anche inconsce che portano a scegliere una persona piuttosto che un'altra - partire per un'avventura comunque densa di incognite come il matrimonio come Kaytranada con una aspirante moglie che lo tradisce con il collega non è secondo me consigliabile.


Io resto del parere che porca di quella troia, se ami una persona non la tradisci e basta, sono capitate anche me un paio di occasioni o mezze occasioni ma mi sono subito ritirato perché ero soddisfatto della mia vita sentimentale. Ma l'errore più grande che forse ho fatto, e stato fidarmi ciecamente perché ero convinto che fossimo l'uno per l'altra come dicono finché morte non ci separi


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Io resto del parere che porca di quella troia, *se ami una persona non la tradisci e basta*, sono capitate anche me un paio di occasioni o mezze occasioni ma mi sono subito ritirato perché *ero soddisfatto della mia vita sentimentale*. Ma l'errore più grande che forse ho fatto, e stato fidarmi ciecamente perché ero convinto che fossimo l'uno per l'altra come dicono finché morte non ci separi


Anch'io la penso così.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Eh e quello che dico io, lei ha avuto un ragazzo prima di me, e da quando e piccola che voleva stare con me e farsi una vita, aspettando me poi e stata con quello e poi sono arrivato finalmente io. Quindi e inesperta secondo me su questo settore, lui ha 10 anni più di lei, alto moro barba, e si vede che ha giocato benissimo le sue carte, e che dopo le e piaciuto però sono rimasto ancora io come scelta principale almeno sul fatto del futuro


Ti sei chiesto perche' voleva te?

E perche' se ci teneva tanto poi ti ha tradito?

Io ho una nipote acquisita, meravigliosa che era 'segretamente innamorata' di un mio nipote, lui non se ne accorgeva proprio, arrivato alla soglia del matrimonio con un'altra, ha avuto sentore di tradimento, ha cercato le prove, trovate, e lasciata, 2 mesi prima con tutte le conseguenze e casa comprata.
Poi, non so come, si e' rivisto con la vecchia compagna di scuola e finalmente,alla soglia dei 42 anni di lui, si sono sposati e sono strafelici, lei al settimo cielo ed oggi mamma. Per lei esiste solo lui  e la bambina, non desiderava nient'altro fin da ragazzina. Anche se aveva perso la speranza negli anni del fidanzamento di lui, ma non voleva nessun altro.  Destino.


----------



## Outdider (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Io resto del parere che porca di quella troia, se ami una persona non la tradisci e basta, sono capitate anche me un paio di occasioni o mezze occasioni ma mi sono subito ritirato perché ero soddisfatto della mia vita sentimentale. Ma l'errore più grande che forse ho fatto, e stato fidarmi ciecamente perché ero convinto che fossimo l'uno per l'altra come dicono finché morte non ci separi


Parole sante amico mio...ma non lo sono per tutti. Ricordati che 7 mesi sono una relazione e non un avventura...e poi, sei sicuro al 100% che sia innamorata di te o è quello che ti sta facendo credere perchè sei il male minore?


----------



## Tradito? (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Eh e quello che dico io, lei ha avuto un ragazzo prima di me, e da quando e piccola che voleva stare con me e farsi una vita, aspettando me poi e stata con quello e poi sono arrivato finalmente io. Quindi e inesperta secondo me su questo settore, lui ha 10 anni più di lei, alto moro barba, e si vede che ha giocato benissimo le sue carte, e che dopo le e piaciuto però sono rimasto ancora io *come scelta principale* almeno sul fatto del futuro


potresti anche essere un ripiego


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

Tradito? ha detto:


> potresti anche essere un ripiego



O una scelta calcolata.


----------



## francoff (30 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> O una scelta calcolata.


a volte le cose succedono e basta.....non si tradisce contro qualcuno( almeno che nn sia una vendetta) ma per se stessi.....che lui faccia il suo percorso senza precludersi nulla


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> a volte le cose succedono e basta.....non si tradisce contro qualcuno( almeno che nn sia una vendetta) ma per se stessi.....che lui faccia il suo percorso senza precludersi nulla


Mi sono espressa male,  la scelta calcolata era riferita a voler stare con lui, nonostante il tradimento.


----------



## insane (30 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi sono espressa male,  la scelta calcolata era riferita a voler stare con lui, nonostante il tradimento.


Magari lui cia' i soldini/e' di buona famiglia/ha piu' prospettive di carriera e le darebbe un maggior lustro sociale. Le donne sono calcolatrici 

(prima che mi saltiate tutte addosso, NON TUTTE )


----------



## Tradito? (30 Gennaio 2018)

oppure resta con il marito perchè l'altro voleva solo una storia


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Magari lui cia' i soldini/e' di buona famiglia/ha piu' prospettive di carriera e le darebbe un maggior lustro sociale. Le donne sono calcolatrici
> 
> (prima che mi saltiate tutte addosso, NON TUTTE )


hai fatto bene a precisare alla fine, ti eri gia preso dello stronzo, bastato, etc.etc:rotfl:
Però è vero ci sono alcune molto interessate.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2018)

Tradito? ha detto:


> oppure resta con il marito perchè l'altro voleva solo una storia


entrambe si combinano perfettamente


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Parole sante amico mio...ma non lo sono per tutti. Ricordati che 7 mesi sono una relazione e non un avventura...e poi, sei sicuro al 100% che sia innamorata di te o è quello che ti sta facendo credere perchè sei il male minore?


No no, sono comunque convinto mi amasse, tutto quello che ha fatto per me, e ha continuato a fare, come detto prima certe cose non si fanno se ami una persona, non ero felice per niente, non pensavo di sposarla per niente, prima di venire qua ha lottato per più di sei mesi per trovarci casa in un posto straniero, ha perfino lottato per me con sua sorella e suo fratello che non mi volevano qua, ma e riuscita a fare tutto a portarmi e a vivere insieme, questa cosa non la qualcuno che non ama l'altra persona


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti sei chiesto perche' voleva te?
> 
> E perche' se ci teneva tanto poi ti ha tradito?
> 
> ...


Ma perché dovevo chiedermi perché voleva me, ero strafelice e basta. Sicuro del suo amore mi sono buttato con tutto me stesso. E forse era sbagliato, troppa fiducia cieca , ma come ho detto ero stra convinto fosse la donna per il resto della mia vita


----------



## tullio (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Eh e quello che dico io, lei ha avuto un ragazzo prima di me, e da quando e piccola che voleva stare con me e farsi una vita, aspettando me poi e stata con quello e poi sono arrivato finalmente io. Quindi e inesperta secondo me su questo settore, lui ha 10 anni più di lei, alto moro barba, e si vede che ha giocato benissimo le sue carte, e che dopo le e piaciuto però* sono rimasto ancora io come scelta principale* almeno sul fatto del futuro


Guarda, sei scosso e chiaramente devi ritrovare la terra sotto i piedi. Non illuderti sulle scelte principali. E' normale non capire e non pensare di star sbagliando. Non uscirai da questa situazione in poco tempo. Soprattutto se continuate a vivere insieme. Detto questo, però, che tu cerchi ora di ricavare un senso dalle parole dette, è un errore. L'hai spremuta come un limone, le chiedi e richiedi, poi pensi e ripensi: "ha detto così e allora vuol dire che ...ma ha anche detto così e pertanto...e poi se fa così allora è perché...." Smettila. Per ora le parole non hanno senso, sono anzi inutili. Non c'è niente da capire che non sia già più che chiaro. Tremendamente chiaro. 
Non c'è nulla da capire relativamente a lei. C'è da capire qualcosa relativamente a te stesso. E per farlo ci vorrebbe solitudine e tranquillità. Mi pare di comprendere che non potete vivere separatamente (peccato) e allora limita i rapporti. Soprattutto evita di dormire con lei! Non devi odiarla/punirla/realizzare giustizia/vendicarti... devi solo stare solo e comprendere il tuo cuore. Sii chiaro e per ora sciogli ogni tuo impegno. Nessun "ci devo pensare". Non sei in grado ora nemmeno di pensare a impegni di qualche tipo. DEvi concentrarti su te. Considerati libero (ma non cercare altre storie: sarebbe solo umiliante) e passa del tempo lontano da lei. 
Solo dopo tutto questo (e se vivete insieme potrebbero volerci davvero molti mesi) potrai tornare a riconsiderare il tutto


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

tullio ha detto:


> Guarda, sei scosso e chiaramente devi ritrovare la terra sotto i piedi. Non illuderti sulle scelte principali. E' normale non capire e non pensare di star sbagliando. Non uscirai da questa situazione in poco tempo. Soprattutto se continuate a vivere insieme. Detto questo, però, che tu cerchi ora di ricavare un senso dalle parole dette, è un errore. L'hai spremuta come un limone, le chiedi e richiedi, poi pensi e ripensi: "ha detto così e allora vuol dire che ...ma ha anche detto così e pertanto...e poi se fa così allora è perché...." Smettila. Per ora le parole non hanno senso, sono anzi inutili. Non c'è niente da capire che non sia già più che chiaro. Tremendamente chiaro.
> Non c'è nulla da capire relativamente a lei. C'è da capire qualcosa relativamente a te stesso. E per farlo ci vorrebbe solitudine e tranquillità. Mi pare di comprendere che non potete vivere separatamente (peccato) e allora limita i rapporti. Soprattutto evita di dormire con lei! Non devi odiarla/punirla/realizzare giustizia/vendicarti... devi solo stare solo e comprendere il tuo cuore. Sii chiaro e per ora sciogli ogni tuo impegno. Nessun "ci devo pensare". Non sei in grado ora nemmeno di pensare a impegni di qualche tipo. DEvi concentrarti su te. Considerati libero (ma non cercare altre storie: sarebbe solo umiliante) e passa del tempo lontano da lei.
> Solo dopo tutto questo (e se vivete insieme potrebbero volerci davvero molti mesi) potrai tornare a riconsiderare il tutto


Si si l'ho considerato anche io, e ho già cominciato così, ormai non ho più che dirle, mi sto concentrando su me stesso e basta, poi il tempo farà il suo corso, più passa il tempo e più ormai non mi interessano più le risposte che ha da darmi. Per i commenti precedenti che dicono che forse andava perché e uno con i soldi ecc, non lo è, normale come tanti altri noi venuti all'estero, poi se ha calcolato di stare con lui non so cosa la trattenga, cioè e libera come lo sono io, può tranquillamente tornare da lui o meglio dire continuare con lui, però continua a ribadire che sono io il suo amore della vita bla bla


----------



## Outdider (30 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Si si l'ho considerato anche io, e ho già cominciato così, ormai non ho più che dirle, mi sto concentrando su me stesso e basta, poi il tempo farà il suo corso, più passa il tempo e più ormai non mi interessano più le risposte che ha da darmi. Per i commenti precedenti che dicono che forse andava perché e uno con i soldi ecc, non lo è, normale come tanti altri noi venuti all'estero, poi se ha calcolato di stare con lui non so cosa la trattenga, cioè e libera come lo sono io, può tranquillamente tornare da lui o meglio dire continuare con lui, però continua a ribadire che sono io il suo amore della vita bla bla


Puoi provare a fare come dice tullio e vedi come va


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Gennaio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Puoi provare a fare come dice tullio e vedi come va


Si si parole sante


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Si si l'ho considerato anche io, e ho già cominciato così, ormai non ho più che dirle, mi sto concentrando su me stesso e basta, poi il tempo farà il suo corso, più passa il tempo e più ormai non mi interessano più le risposte che ha da darmi. Per i commenti precedenti che dicono che forse andava perché e uno con i soldi ecc, non lo è, normale come tanti altri noi venuti all'estero, poi se ha calcolato di stare con lui non so cosa la trattenga, cioè e libera come lo sono io,* può tranquillamente tornare da lui* o meglio dire continuare con lui, però continua a ribadire che sono io il suo amore della vita bla bla


Quindi anche lui è libero, o comunque non è sposato. Sarebbe interessante sapere quali fossero le intenzioni di lui...


----------



## The guardian (31 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada
la vita ti ha dato un opportunità che a molti qui dentro non è stata data
quindi secondo me sarebbe un peccato non coglierla....


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Forse così è più chiaro, Kaytranada.
> Sveglia!
> *Se tu ora accetti che ti abbia tradito, convalidi l'idea che lei lo possa ancora fare in un futuro senza avere conseguenze.
> In pratica le dai la licenza di tradirti a vita.*
> ...


Sì, ma non è quello che abbiamo fatto anche noi?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma non è quello che abbiamo fatto anche noi?


Secondo te la nostra condizione era la stessa?
Più vincoli hai - economici, derivanti dai figli e dall'età avanzata - minori possibilità hai di prendere una decisione che non impatti troppo profondamente sulla tua vita residua.+
A 26 anni hai una libertà che ti sogni a 50.


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Il punto secondo me è proprio questo... dopo anni di matrimonio la routine e l'arrivo dei figli possono destabilizzare una coppia e il tradimento può essere più comprensibile, non dico giustificabile. Ma se lei, in *questo momento speciale*, ha sentito il bisogno di altro... mi sembra un campanello di allarme enorme... troppo grande da essere ignorato, sebbene tu sia innamorato. Io, se fossi in lei, mi farei non una ma mille domande... più di quelle che ti fai tu. E davvero tra 10 anni potresti rimpiangere di non aver preso coraggio oggi. La routine è in grado di logorare anche le relazioni più perfette, il rischio esiste per chiunque, che accada invece in questi momenti... io credo che sia molto raro e sintomo importante di qlsa che non va.
> Te lo dice una che mai avrebbe pensato di poter tradire il marito fino a qualche mese fa e solo dopo anni di indifferenza da parte sua... mai avrei potuto nemmeno immaginare di tradirlo da fidanzati e, se avessi avuto una storia con un altro, perché 7 mesi sono una relazione..., non avrei mai.potuto affrontare il progetto di un matrimonio. A me stupisce che lei non abbia alcun dubbio in merito al matrimonio con te....


Ho riflettuto su questo...e la conclusione è:
"ma quale momento speciale?!!"
I due convivevano già da un po' quindi hanno già vissuto la fase 'magica' dell'inizio di una convivenza, per cui il progetto di un matrimonio non è più tutta quella novità e non porta più particolare entusiasmo.
E questo penso che valga per tutti...ormai si anticipano così tanto i tempi che quando quei 'tempi' arrivano non fa più nessun effetto.


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te la nostra condizione era la stessa?
> Più vincoli hai - economici, derivanti dai figli e dall'età avanzata - minori possibilità hai di prendere una decisione che non impatti troppo profondamente sulla tua vita residua.+
> A 26 anni hai una libertà che ti sogni a 50.


Certo che è come dici tu, ma dall'altra parte può essere letto nella stessa chiave: una certa sicurezza a poterlo rifare conoscendo i vincoli che abbiamo e che continueremo ad avere.
Della serie: tanto non mi lascia...
Intendevo questo.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che è come dici tu, ma dall'altra parte può essere letto nella stessa chiave: una certa sicurezza a poterlo rifare conoscendo i vincoli che abbiamo e che continueremo ad avere.
> Della serie: *tanto non mi lascia...*
> Intendevo questo.


Certo, se il ragionamento che si innesta è questo, prima o poi il rischio che si ripeta aumenta.
Io sono convinto che se una cosa è di grande interesse per una persona non vi è regola o vincolo che impedisca di farla, ma avere coscienza di conseguenze importanti su di noi e sugli altri può costituire in molti casi un buon motivo per operare delle scelte più rispettose.


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, se il ragionamento che si innesta è questo, prima o poi il rischio che si ripeta aumenta.
> Io sono convinto che se una cosa è di grande interesse per una persona non vi è regola o vincolo che impedisca di farla, ma avere coscienza di conseguenze importanti su di noi e sugli altri può costituire in molti casi un buon motivo per operare delle scelte più rispettose.


E poi, alla fine, tutto dipende da quanto teniamo al nostro partner e quanto importante riteniamo essere il progetto che si porta avanti, oltre ad essere a conoscenza delle conseguenze che sono ineluttabili.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> E poi, alla fine, tutto dipende da quanto teniamo al nostro partner e quanto importante riteniamo essere il progetto che si porta avanti, oltre ad essere a conoscenza delle conseguenze che sono ineluttabili.


A mia moglie avevo già dato una possibilità. L'avevo già scoperta. Lei mi aveva giurato che era finita. Basta.
Quando scoprii che non l'aveva rispettata ancora per me la nostra storia era arrivata alla conclusione.
Non me l'aspettavo, sinceramente, avevo sottovalutato il loro coinvolgimento. Avevamo ancora il conto in comune, per dire.
Io disponevo di qualche centinaio di euro in contanti, un bancomat di un conto cointestato con su un migliaio di euro.
Dove andavo? Non certo dai miei genitori, per dire.
Sono andato a vedere una casa vicino alla nostra. Era terribile, un bilocale con le pareti verdi di muffa, abitato da singalesi. Volevano 55.000 euro. Ce la potevo fare. Sono andato da mia moglie e le ho chiesto la metà del valore della nostra casa, perché volevo separarmi e ritornare nelle condizioni in cui ero prima che ci sposassimo, ovvero ritornare a essere proprietario di un bilocale, non necessariamente quello visitato, ne avrei visti altri. In cambio le avrei passato un tot mensile.
Lei si oppose dicendo che non aveva alcuna intenzione di separarsi e che in ogni caso avremmo dovuto vendere la casa.
L'amante era a 400 km da noi. Io temevo che lei andasse a vivere da lui, allontanandosi con nostra figlia. E la vendita della casa avrebbe comportato un allungamento dei tempi eccessivo e una perdita economica non più sostenibile per entrambi, tenendo conto che il reddito di mia moglie non le consentiva in alcun modo di vivere da sola.
Abbiamo discusso a lungo di questa cosa. Avrei dovuto ricorrere a una giudiziale, ancor più lunga e costosa. Non c'era alcun accordo perché lei non aveva alcuna intenzione di separarsi. Mi avrebbe fatto la guerra.
Io ho solo aperto un mio conto personale che non è certo pingue dato gli stipendi bassi che abbiamo.
E ho continuato a vivere con lei, che ha avuto diversi problemi di salute per anni che hanno richiesto da parte mia aiuto. E' stato comunque bello perché sono stato accanto a mia figlia.
Il rapporto con mia moglie nel frattempo si è ripreso e abbiamo ricominciato a stare bene insieme.


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A mia moglie avevo già dato una possibilità. L'avevo già scoperta. Lei mi aveva giurato che era finita. Basta.
> Quando scoprii che non l'aveva rispettata ancora per me la nostra storia era arrivata alla conclusione.
> Non me l'aspettavo, sinceramente, avevo sottovalutato il loro coinvolgimento. Avevamo ancora il conto in comune, per dire.
> Io disponevo di qualche centinaio di euro in contanti, un bancomat di un conto cointestato con su un migliaio di euro.
> ...


Quanta sofferenza Danny, ti auguro davvero che si realizzi per te:
"più il dolore scava nel tuo essere più gioia puoi contenere" (G. Kahlil).
Anzi, che si sia realizzato visto che avete ricominciato a stare bene!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Guarda ci ho pensato parecchio anche io, *però non so perché voglia stare con me ancora*, può andare semplicemente con lui, poi la prima volta la baciata di forza e lei dice che ogni volta che voleva smettere la vedeva a lavoro e continuava a scrivere ecc, ogni tanto non si vedevano per un mese e il resto ogni due settimane, non saprei, se le piaceva così tanto perché dirmi di Si alla domanda del matrimonio e pianificare il tutto?!


O perchè tu voglia ancora stare con lei..... capiterà di nuovo. Contaci


----------



## Lostris (31 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto su questo...e la conclusione è:
> "ma quale momento speciale?!!"
> I due convivevano già da un po' quindi hanno già vissuto la fase 'magica' dell'inizio di una convivenza, per cui il progetto di un matrimonio non è più tutta quella novità e non porta più particolare entusiasmo.
> E questo penso che valga per tutti...ormai si anticipano così tanto i tempi che quando quei 'tempi' arrivano non fa più nessun effetto.


Scusa ma, per chi ci crede, il matrimonio *è* speciale.

Non è questione di novità, ma di significato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Assolutamente inutile parlare di "questo tipo di donna", le persone si categorizzano a seconda delle nostre aspettative ( soprattutto se si è giovani).........facciamo un mero ragionamento statistico: "Nella vita molto probabilmente tradirai e sarai tradito".....detto questo vai, ama e divertiti......


e magari aspetta una decina di anni prima di pensare al matrimonio.


----------



## sheldon (31 Gennaio 2018)

*Sei stato fortunato*

e non te ne rendi conto,l'hai scoperto prima.
Probabilmente lei è un mix di immaturita' e zocc@@@gine,abbastanza tipico delle relazioni adolescenziali.
Non ha vissuto una vita affettiva normale,non ha fatto le sue esperienze prima,non ne ha avuto il tempo.
Vedi,sposare questo genere di persone è un grosso rischio,perchè molte di esse,non tutte,prima o poi vogliono riappropriarsi di quello che non hanno vissuto.
Tu vuoi correre quest rischio?Perchè è vero adesso lei è dolce,premurosa come non mai,disponibile,tenera...ma dopo?
Quello che ti ha detto...tutte balle,le cose non capitano,si decidono,che lo facesse ogni 15 giorni..ma dai,dicono tutti cosi,la storia poi del bacio estorto non la si puo' sentire,una donna normale gli avrebbe mollato uno schiaffo,non ci sarebbe poi finita a letto...se non avesse voluto.
Ti ha detto tutto questo cercando di mitigare,perchè sapeva che se ti avesse detto la verita' ti avrebbe perso definitivamente,
Probabilmente se tu non l'avessi scoperta anche dopo il matrimonio avrebbe continuato a vedere l'altro,scusami non a "vedere".
Si',ok, per te è stata disponibile,ha lottato coi parenti,ha risolto anche problemi pratici vostri,peccato pero' che abbia anche al contempo scopato con un altro per 7 mesi e sono stati "solo" 7 perchè l'hai scoperta.
Questa è la cruda realta',cosa vuoi capire,tu cerchi risposte che non avrai mai perchè i vostri cervelli non usano lo stesso minimo comun denominatore,è inutile che chiedi,che cerchi di capire,che svisceri,non avrai mai la risposta che cerchi,poi cosa devi cercare,il tutto è abbastanza chiaro,ti ha tradito in uno dei momenti piu' belli che una persona dovrebbe provare,pensa a quando arriveranno i momenti di "bassa",che sono normali in tutti i rapporti.
Una relazione anche quando parte con basi solide alle volte non "tiene",ti sembrano solide le vostre?
Capisco il tuo dolore,ma ripeto hai avuto fortuna,l'hai scoperta prima,questa è la vera lei,non quella che pensavi tu fosse,perchè,permettiimi,non per essere Kassandra,ma la fine,prima o poi,del vostro rapporto è gia' scritta.
Un ultimo consiglio,non è procrastinando la data del matrimonio che risolvi il problema,lo risolvi interrompendo la relazione...altrimenti sara' solo una perdita di tempo.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Quanta* *sofferenza* Danny, ti auguro davvero che si realizzi per te:
> "più il dolore scava nel tuo essere più gioia puoi contenere" (G. Kahlil).
> Anzi, che si sia realizzato visto che avete ricominciato a stare bene!


Sì, ma è passata.
Si vive nel presente. 
L'ho raccontata solo perché chi è più giovane capisca le difficoltà che si possono avere in certi momenti della vita.
Lasciarsi da giovani è doloroso, ma può permetterti di avere più possibilità di fare scelte migliori di quante tu ne abbia dopo.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> e non te ne rendi conto,l'hai scoperto prima.
> Probabilmente lei è un mix di immaturita' e zocc@@@gine,abbastanza tipico delle relazioni adolescenziali.
> Non ha vissuto una vita affettiva normale,non ha fatto le sue esperienze prima,non ne ha avuto il tempo.
> Vedi,sposare questo genere di persone è un grosso rischio,perchè molte di esse,non tutte,prima o poi vogliono riappropriarsi di quello che non hanno vissuto.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Kaytranada (31 Gennaio 2018)

Come detto prima, ce sempre la decisione logica ma non e detto che sia sempre quella giusta


----------



## riccardo1973 (31 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A mia moglie avevo già dato una possibilità. L'avevo già scoperta. Lei mi aveva giurato che era finita. Basta.
> Quando scoprii che non l'aveva rispettata ancora per me la nostra storia era arrivata alla conclusione.
> Non me l'aspettavo, sinceramente, avevo sottovalutato il loro coinvolgimento. Avevamo ancora il conto in comune, per dire.
> Io disponevo di qualche centinaio di euro in contanti, un bancomat di un conto cointestato con su un migliaio di euro.
> ...


ciao Danny, non conoscevo la tua storia, mi ha colpito, immagino quanto è stata dura e quante palle ci vogliono in certe situazioni. Mi chiedo: se non ci fosse stata una figlia e impicci economici quale strada avrebbe preso la tua vita? te lo sei chiesto in questi anni?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao Danny, non conoscevo la tua storia, mi ha colpito, immagino quanto è stata dura e quante palle ci vogliono in certe situazioni. Mi chiedo: se non ci fosse stata una figlia e impicci economici quale strada avrebbe preso la tua vita? te lo sei chiesto in questi anni?


Me ne sarei andato.
La decisione di separarsi è legata al momento e in quella situazione era la cosa migliore da fare, per me ma anche per mia moglie.
Ora sto vivendo un'altra vita. Sto bene, la coppia si è ripresa, ho vissuto comunque situazioni che mi sono piaciute. Ma allora non potevo neppure immaginarlo. Come oggi non posso immaginare comunque come sarà tra qualche anno.


----------



## Kaytranada (1 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> e non te ne rendi conto,l'hai scoperto prima.
> Probabilmente lei è un mix di immaturita' e zocc@@@gine,abbastanza tipico delle relazioni adolescenziali.
> Non ha vissuto una vita affettiva normale,non ha fatto le sue esperienze prima,non ne ha avuto il tempo.
> Vedi,sposare questo genere di persone è un grosso rischio,perchè molte di esse,non tutte,prima o poi vogliono riappropriarsi di quello che non hanno vissuto.
> ...


L'hai detta bene, e un mix di immaturità e troiaggine, l'ha capito pure lei, per il resto hai ragione, l'ho capito anche io che non capirò mai, perché siamo su un altro livello di affettività e cervello a quanto pare, però io sono un po' così, quando non so certe cose che voglio sapere non mollo finché non capisco, però forse questa volta dovrò lasciare stare


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma, per chi ci crede, il matrimonio *è* speciale.
> 
> Non è questione di novità, ma di significato.


Sì, capisco perché ci sono passata. Anch'io ho convissuto prima di sposarmi e dopo sposata posso dire di essermi sentita 'diversa' come dimensione.
Però non c'è la stessa emozione, non può esserci, che prova chi ancora si sposa (ma ci sarà ancora qualcuno?!) non avendo mai vissuto insieme sotto lo stesso tetto.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> e non te ne rendi conto,l'hai scoperto prima.
> Probabilmente lei è un mix di immaturita' e zocc@@@gine,abbastanza tipico delle relazioni adolescenziali.
> *Non ha vissuto una vita affettiva normale,non ha fatto le sue esperienze prima,non ne ha avuto il tempo.*
> Vedi,sposare questo genere di persone è un grosso rischio,perchè molte di esse,non tutte,prima o poi vogliono riappropriarsi di quello che non hanno vissuto.
> ...


Ti quoto!
Solo una riflessione che mi suggeriscono le tue parole che ho evidenziato, sicuramente cadrò ancora nell'ingenuità.
'Non ha fatto le sue esperienze prima'. 
La ragazza ha avuto un ragazzo e ora questa relazione (quella incriminata), quindi siamo a tre uomini (con il suo fidanzato).
Ma quante se ne deve fare una tizia perché il rischio in una vita futura insieme sia basso?
Non sono abbastanza gli uomini che ha avuto?  
E se una si è data parecchio da fare allora in quale soglia di rischio la mettiamo?


----------



## insane (1 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma quante se ne deve fare una tizia perché il rischio in una vita futura insieme sia basso?
> Non sono abbastanza gli uomini che ha avuto?
> E se una si è data parecchio da fare allora in quale soglia di rischio la mettiamo?


Facciamo come per la patente dai, invece di aspettare 18 anni devi passare almeno 18 cazzi  

Comunque, scuse del piffero


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Io resto del parere che porca di quella troia, se ami una persona non la tradisci e basta, sono capitate anche me un paio di occasioni o mezze occasioni ma mi sono subito ritirato perché ero soddisfatto della mia vita sentimentale. Ma l'errore più grande che forse ho fatto, e stato fidarmi ciecamente perché ero convinto che fossimo l'uno per l'altra come dicono finché morte non ci separi


Sul sottolineato : no, non è sempre così, e non è sempre vero. 
Nella tua situazione comunque - coppia giovane e senza figli - chiuderei la storia senza indugi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti quoto!
> Solo una riflessione che mi suggeriscono le tue parole che ho evidenziato, sicuramente cadrò ancora nell'ingenuità.
> 'Non ha fatto le sue esperienze prima'.
> La ragazza ha avuto un ragazzo e ora questa relazione (quella incriminata), quindi siamo a tre uomini (con il suo fidanzato).
> ...


Concordo.
Però vale anche per gli uomini.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque non capisco i discorsi di probabilità di tradimento futuro. Non basta quello che c’è stato?


----------



## Kaytranada (1 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco i discorsi di probabilità di tradimento futuro. Non basta quello che c’è stato?


Credo proprio che basti per i prossimi 2000 anni, dico solo che non si smette di amare in una settimana e vivendo insieme ed essendo costretti a vivere insieme almeno fino a giugno mi trovo in una situazione abbastanza difficile.


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco i discorsi di probabilità di tradimento futuro. Non basta quello che c’è stato?


A volte è per prefigurare una personalità......


----------



## Kaytranada (2 Febbraio 2018)

Finalmente ho fatto uscire tutta la verità, e avevate ragione, le piaceva scopare con lui, poi sono entrate anche le emozioni in gioco e voilà. Le ho anche tirato fuori la risposta sulle domanda "me l'avresti mai detto se non l'avessi scoperto?" E la risposta e che non me l'avrebbe detto perché le piaceva, avrebbe smesso più in la però chissà quando. Spero che tutti quelli che hanno commentato leggano questo messaggio, che suona pian piano come la conclusione di tutto. Grazie a tutti quelli che cercavano di aprirmi gli occhi


----------



## Outdider (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Finalmente ho fatto uscire tutta la verità, e avevate ragione, le piaceva scopare con lui, poi sono entrate anche le emozioni in gioco e voilà. Le ho anche tirato fuori la risposta sulle domanda "me l'avresti mai detto se non l'avessi scoperto?" E la risposta e che non me l'avrebbe detto perché le piaceva, avrebbe smesso più in la però chissà quando. Spero che tutti quelli che hanno commentato leggano questo messaggio, che suona pian piano come la conclusione di tutto. Grazie a tutti quelli che cercavano di aprirmi gli occhi


Finalmente sai la verità.


----------



## Bacatr (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Finalmente ho fatto uscire tutta la verità, e avevate ragione, le piaceva scopare con lui, poi sono entrate anche le emozioni in gioco e voilà. Le ho anche tirato fuori la risposta sulle domanda "me l'avresti mai detto se non l'avessi scoperto?" E la risposta e che non me l'avrebbe detto perché le piaceva, avrebbe smesso più in la però chissà quando. Spero che tutti quelli che hanno commentato leggano questo messaggio, che suona pian piano come la conclusione di tutto. Grazie a tutti quelli che cercavano di aprirmi gli occhi


Sono felice perché probabilmente eviterai di trovarti nella stessa situazione tra qualche anno con molti più carichi sulle spalle ...


----------



## Farabrutto (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Finalmente ho fatto uscire tutta la verità, e avevate ragione, le piaceva scopare con lui, poi sono entrate anche le emozioni in gioco e voilà. Le ho anche tirato fuori la risposta sulle domanda "me l'avresti mai detto se non l'avessi scoperto?" E la risposta e che non me l'avrebbe detto perché le piaceva, avrebbe smesso più in la però chissà quando. Spero che tutti quelli che hanno commentato leggano questo messaggio, che suona pian piano come la conclusione di tutto. Grazie a tutti quelli che cercavano di aprirmi gli occhi


No non avrebbe smesso di sua volontà. Avrebbe smesso solo se costretta. E sta tranquillo che anche se ti non avessi scoperto nulla e lei avesse smesso di fare sesso con lui... Prima o poi ne avrebbe cercato un altro. Quindi... Fa la tua scelta, ma non farti illusioni. Come diceva Woody Allen: "Aspettati sempre il peggio, non rimarrai deluso"


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Finalmente ho fatto uscire tutta la verità, e avevate ragione, le piaceva scopare con lui, poi sono entrate anche le emozioni in gioco e voilà. Le ho anche tirato fuori la risposta sulle domanda "me l'avresti mai detto se non l'avessi scoperto?" E la risposta e che non me l'avrebbe detto perché le piaceva, avrebbe smesso più in la però chissà quando. Spero che tutti quelli che hanno commentato leggano questo messaggio, che suona pian piano come la conclusione di tutto. Grazie a tutti quelli che cercavano di aprirmi gli occhi


Ragazzo, sinceramente non capisco quali siano le rivelazioni.

Che le piacesse scoparci c’era da aspettarselo e pure augurarselo, ché una sana di mente non va avanti mesi a fare di nascosto una cosa che non le piace.

Che non te l’avrebbe detto pure, dato che il suo intento era restare con te e non è scema.

Che probabilmente avrebbe smesso, ma chissà quando, è onesto... perché a meno che non avesse già preso una decisione la palla di cristallo non ce l’ha nessuno, e sarebbe stata molto più paracula dirti, solo perché scoperta, che lo stava per lasciare solo per migliorare di un pelo la sua posizione ai tuoi occhi.

Ed era così chiaro che, mi pare, nel gioco d'azzardo relazionale della vita più o meno tutti ti abbiamo consigliato di non puntarci nulla su questa storia.
Cambia tavolo che hai ancora quasi tutte le fiches da giocarti.


----------



## danny (2 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ragazzo, sinceramente non capisco quali siano le rivelazioni.
> 
> Che le piacesse scoparci c’era da aspettarselo e pure augurarselo, ché una sana di mente non va avanti mesi a fare di nascosto una cosa che non le piace.
> 
> ...


Secondo me quando ti fidi di una persona e la vedi in un certo modo, fai fatica ad accettare che possa averti mentito.
E anche a comprendere gli avvertimenti di chi da fuori vede la situazione per come molto più probabilmente è.
Lei ora ha ammesso e questo ha convalidato senza ombra di dubbio quelli che prima potevano essere solo angosciosi sospetti.
D'accordissimo, come credo tutti qui, sulla chiosa.
Sarà un bene per entrambi, comunque.


----------



## insane (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Credo proprio che basti per i prossimi 2000 anni, dico solo che non si smette di amare in una settimana e vivendo insieme ed essendo costretti a vivere insieme almeno fino a giugno mi trovo in una situazione abbastanza difficile.


Che cominci a dormire sul divano o su una brandina in soggiorno


----------



## francoff (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Finalmente ho fatto uscire tutta la verità, e avevate ragione, le piaceva scopare con lui, poi sono entrate anche le emozioni in gioco e voilà. Le ho anche tirato fuori la risposta sulle domanda "me l'avresti mai detto se non l'avessi scoperto?" E la risposta e che non me l'avrebbe detto perché le piaceva, avrebbe smesso più in la però chissà quando. Spero che tutti quelli che hanno commentato leggano questo messaggio, che suona pian piano come la conclusione di tutto. Grazie a tutti quelli che cercavano di aprirmi gli occhi



Francamente non mi pare chissà quale scoperta. Una fa per sette mesi una cosa che non le piace? E tutto il resto? Ti ha solo detto la verità nuda e cruda. Decidi di lasciarla per queste rivelazioni ? Lasciala se non la vedi altuo fianco, lasciala se lo stare con lei è peggio di stare con lei, lasciala se tifa schifo toccarla...... quello che ti ha detto è banale e scontato.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Francamente non mi pare chissà quale scoperta. Una fa per sette mesi una cosa che non le piace? E tutto il resto? Ti ha solo detto la verità nuda e cruda. Decidi di lasciarla per queste rivelazioni ? Lasciala se non la vedi altuo fianco, lasciala se lo stare con lei è peggio di stare con lei, lasciala se tifa schifo toccarla...... quello che ti ha detto è banale e scontato.


Quoto
Rispetto a prima almeno è stata onesta
Poi puoi prendere qualunque decisione ma io sarei stato più incazzato prima che ora


----------



## Kaytranada (2 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ragazzo, sinceramente non capisco quali siano le rivelazioni.
> 
> Che le piacesse scoparci c’era da aspettarselo e pure augurarselo, ché una sana di mente non va avanti mesi a fare di nascosto una cosa che non le piace.
> 
> ...


Si si, ma un conto erano le teorie, una cosa e sentirselo dire, io volevo sentirmelo dire perché un giorno magari più in la sulle teorie ci avrei pensato su e magari avrei rimpianto di non averle dato una seconda chance perché non ero sicuro al 100% di quanto successo. Così almeno con la sicurezza delle risposte posso andare avanti. Non so se ho chiarito bene il concetto


----------



## Kaytranada (2 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Francamente non mi pare chissà quale scoperta. Una fa per sette mesi una cosa che non le piace? E tutto il resto? Ti ha solo detto la verità nuda e cruda. Decidi di lasciarla per queste rivelazioni ? Lasciala se non la vedi altuo fianco, lasciala se lo stare con lei è peggio di stare con lei, lasciala se tifa schifo toccarla...... quello che ti ha detto è banale e scontato.


Si si, la lascio per il semplice motivo che non mi ha amato abbastanza, e che questo per me non basta, mi merito di meglio. Se non e capace di amarmi quanto richiedo e mi spetta amen. Mi merito di più.


----------



## spleen (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Finalmente ho fatto uscire tutta la verità, e avevate ragione, le piaceva scopare con lui, poi sono entrate anche le emozioni in gioco e voilà. Le ho anche tirato fuori la risposta sulle domanda "me l'avresti mai detto se non l'avessi scoperto?" E la risposta e che non me l'avrebbe detto perché le piaceva, avrebbe smesso più in la però chissà quando. Spero che tutti quelli che hanno commentato leggano questo messaggio, che suona pian piano come la conclusione di tutto. Grazie a tutti quelli che cercavano di aprirmi gli occhi


Ok, chiaro. La cosa che mi è meno chiara è come faccia lei a pensare ancora di ricostruire con te (o mi sbaglio?) Come faccia a raccontare a se stessa, perchè di questo in fondo si tratta, che ci sia possibilità di considerare tutto ciò come un incidente di percorso.


----------



## Kaytranada (2 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Rispetto a prima almeno è stata onesta
> Poi puoi prendere qualunque decisione ma io sarei stato più incazzato prima che ora


Si si mi ci e voluto 10 giorni di interrogatorio, domande che facevo solo per stare meglio ed andare avanti. Se non avessi avuto prove così schiaccianti non avrebbe mai ammesso, come negli ultimi 10 giorni, altro che onesta, una bugiarda nata, solo che era troppo alle strette prima o poi doveva crollare


----------



## Kaytranada (2 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, chiaro. La cosa che mi è meno chiara è come faccia lei a pensare ancora di ricostruire con te (o mi sbaglio?) Come faccia a raccontare a se stessa, perchè di questo in fondo si tratta, che ci sia possibilità di considerare tutto ciò come un incidente di percorso.


E quello che mi chiedo io, lei o è ossessionata da me, o e convinta sul serio che mi ama, o continua ad autoconvincersi, non saprei darti una risposta


----------



## spleen (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> E quello che mi chiedo io, lei o è ossessionata da me, o e convinta sul serio che mi ama, o continua ad autoconvincersi, non saprei darti una risposta


Ok, ma al di là di minimizzare si è resa conto o no del problema? Perchè se davvero non vuole vedere in faccia la realtà mica è solo il tradimento per lei il problema.


----------



## danny (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> E quello che mi chiedo io, lei o è ossessionata da me, o e convinta sul serio che mi ama, o continua ad autoconvincersi, non saprei darti una risposta


Ha paura di perderti e di buttare via tutto il progetto di vita che aveva elaborato.
Comprensibile.
Non sta rinunciando solo a te.
Il collega magari scopa bene ma non ha le caratteristiche o le intenzioni di portare avanti con lei un qualcosa che sia più del sesso ogni due settimane in una relazione clandestina.


----------



## Outdider (2 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha paura di perderti e di buttare via tutto il progetto di vita che aveva elaborato.
> Comprensibile.
> Non sta rinunciando solo a te.
> Il collega magari scopa bene ma non ha le caratteristiche o le intenzioni di portare avanti con lei un qualcosa che sia più del sesso ogni due settimane in una relazione clandestina.


Per me, ha paura di dover spiegare alla famiglia perchè il matrimonio sia saltato per aria.


----------



## danny (2 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Per me, ha paura di dover spiegare alla famiglia perchè il matrimonio sia saltato per aria.


Anche.


----------



## Kaytranada (2 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha paura di perderti e di buttare via tutto il progetto di vita che aveva elaborato.
> Comprensibile.
> Non sta rinunciando solo a te.
> Il collega magari scopa bene ma non ha le caratteristiche o le intenzioni di portare avanti con lei un qualcosa che sia più del sesso ogni due settimane in una relazione clandestina.


Beh da quanto so io, lui le ha chiesto più volte di andare a vivere da lui, anche qualche giorno fa quando ha scoperto che io ho scoperto tutto, quindi penso lui voglia e lei non so. Non molla continua a venire dietro a dire le stesse cose, cerca di dormire con me boh


----------



## Kaytranada (2 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, ma al di là di minimizzare si è resa conto o no del problema? Perchè se davvero non vuole vedere in faccia la realtà mica è solo il tradimento per lei il problema.


Non ti saprei proprio dire, penso si sia resa conto, però come ho detto nel commento prima, continua a ribadire che mi ama che vuole una vita con me, o con me o con nessuno, ieri ha quasi dormito tutta la notte seduta sul bordo del letto finché continuavo a dirle di lasciarmi stare


----------



## Kaytranada (2 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Per me, ha paura di dover spiegare alla famiglia perchè il matrimonio sia saltato per aria.


Beh ha solo la mamma, il fratello e la sorella, poi non ha una scelta perché il matrimonio non avverra comunque in ogni caso. Non so può essere anche questo vedremo quanto dura questa sua testardaggine sulle scelta di stare ancora con me, se dura ancora per tanto non penso sia solo perché dovrà spiegare a sua mamma la faccenda


----------



## disincantata (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che non capisco e se le piaceva così tanto poteva scoparselo molto di piu, visto che io lavoravo ogni giorno, che senso aveva solo scoparselo una volta ogni 2 settimane e ogni tanto niente per un mese?



Magari era lui a non volerla vedere piu' spesso. 

Normalmente sono le donne piju' pressanti.


----------



## Kaytranada (2 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari era lui a non volerla vedere piu' spesso.
> 
> Normalmente sono le donne piju' pressanti.


Da quanto ne so, lei fa il corso di tedesco alla sera in un altra città, lunedì martedì mercoledì e andava a casa sua il mercoledì ogni due settimane perché il fratello di lui lavora i turni e ogni due settimane ha il pomeriggio, poi mi fa che poteva andare tutti e tre i giorni ogni due settimane ma non voleva poi boh, solo dio e loro due sanno quante volte realmente si sono visti


----------



## Outdider (2 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Da quanto ne so, lei fa il corso di tedesco alla sera in un altra città, lunedì martedì mercoledì e andava a casa sua il mercoledì ogni due settimane perché il fratello di lui lavora i turni e ogni due settimane ha il pomeriggio, poi mi fa che poteva andare tutti e tre i giorni ogni due settimane ma non voleva poi boh, solo dio e loro due sanno quante volte realmente si sono visti


State ancora insieme anche dopo la scoperta della verità?


----------



## Kaytranada (3 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> State ancora insieme anche dopo la scoperta della verità?


No no, siamo in una situazione piuttosto strana, lei non si da per vinta e io cerco di andare avanti col pensiero che mi merito di meglio


----------



## Outdider (3 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> No no, siamo in una situazione piuttosto strana, lei non si da per vinta e io cerco di andare avanti col pensiero che mi merito di meglio


E' così presuntuosa da pensare che possa riconquistarti quando vuole? Bel tipino.....


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> E' così presuntuosa da pensare che possa riconquistarti quando vuole? Bel tipino.....


Non è presunzione, secondo me è un mix di disperazione e di alienazione dalla realtà.


----------



## Outdider (3 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è presunzione, secondo me è un mix di disperazione e di alienazione dalla realtà.


disperata perchè...alienazione forse...ma comunque è sempre una ragazzina.


----------



## Kaytranada (5 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> disperata perchè...alienazione forse...ma comunque è sempre una ragazzina.


Avete tutti e due ragioni, che sia una ragazzina sicuro, alienata sicuro perché non aveva proprio capito che poteva perdere tutto, disperata perché alla fine ha perso tutto. Probabilmente anche presuntuosa pensando che possa avere quello che vuole quando vuole


----------



## francoff (5 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Avete tutti e due ragioni, che sia una ragazzina sicuro, alienata sicuro perché non aveva proprio capito che poteva perdere tutto, disperata perché alla fine ha perso tutto. Probabilmente anche presuntuosa pensando che possa avere quello che vuole quando vuole


scusa ma il tuo atteggiamento non mi piace......sembra che stai facendo un duello e che ti stai accorgendo di essere in vantaggio.....purtroppo state perdendo entrambi...


----------



## Hellseven (5 Febbraio 2018)

La cosa triste dei traditori che ritengono di avere una morale e’ che davvero si sentono in colpa per quello che fanno. E per un periodo piu’ o meno lungo sono davvero pentiti e si astengono dal replicare il misfatto. Ma poi, siccome al 99 per cento non hanno rimosso le cause scatenanti del tradimento, passato un tempo piu’ o meno lungo, l’istinto narcisistico e la voglia di trasgressione riappaiono. Hai voglia di tentare di respingere con forza. Non puoi impedire ad una parte di te di respirare e ripendere vita ....Tutto questo giro di parole per dire: un traditore e’ per sempre


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Elseven ha detto:


> La cosa triste dei traditori che ritengono di avere una morale e’ che davvero si sentono in colpa per quello che fanno. E per un periodo piu’ o meno lungo sono davvero pentiti e si astengono dal replicare il misfatto. Ma poi, siccome al 99 per cento non hanno rimosso le cause scatenanti del tradimento, passato un tempo piu’ o meno lungo, l’istinto narcisistico e la voglia di trasgressione riappaiono. Hai voglia di tentare di respingere con forza. Non puoi impedire ad una parte di te di respirare e ripendere vita ....Tutto questo giro di parole per dire: un traditore e’ per sempre


 In che senso ?


----------



## Hellseven (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso ?


Nel senso che alla redenzione definitiva del traditore credo poco.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Elseven ha detto:


> Nel senso che alla redenzione definitiva del traditore credo poco.


----------



## Kaytranada (8 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La cosa triste dei traditori che ritengono di avere una morale e’ che davvero si sentono in colpa per quello che fanno. E per un periodo piu’ o meno lungo sono davvero pentiti e si astengono dal replicare il misfatto. Ma poi, siccome al 99 per cento non hanno rimosso le cause scatenanti del tradimento, passato un tempo piu’ o meno lungo, l’istinto narcisistico e la voglia di trasgressione riappaiono. Hai voglia di tentare di respingere con forza. Non puoi impedire ad una parte di te di respirare e ripendere vita ....Tutto questo giro di parole per dire: un traditore e’ per sempre


Bel commento, hai proprio ragione, ce una canzone molto famosa che dice "se una ragazza diventa una puttana, rimarrà puttana a vita"


----------



## Kaytranada (8 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> scusa ma il tuo atteggiamento non mi piace......sembra che stai facendo un duello e che ti stai accorgendo di essere in vantaggio.....purtroppo state perdendo entrambi...


Dall'ultima volta ho scoperto un altro paio di cose, qua non stiamo perdendo io e la mia ex, stiamo perdendo sia io che il suo amante visto che lui si e innamorato e vuole che lei vada a vivere con lui, ma lei non vuole, vuole stare con me. Non ha vinto nessuno, però alla fine sono io quello che ha perso di più


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La cosa triste dei traditori che ritengono di avere una morale e’ che davvero si sentono in colpa per quello che fanno. E per un periodo piu’ o meno lungo sono davvero pentiti e si astengono dal replicare il misfatto. Ma poi, siccome al 99 per cento non hanno rimosso le cause scatenanti del tradimento, passato un tempo piu’ o meno lungo, l’istinto narcisistico e la voglia di trasgressione riappaiono. Hai voglia di tentare di respingere con forza. Non puoi impedire ad una parte di te di respirare e ripendere vita ....Tutto questo giro di parole per dire: un traditore e’ per sempre


Non so se è così. 
@_Brunetta_ altrove portava esempi di persone che l'hanno fatto una volta e basta.
Certo, se l'hai fatto una volta e NON sei stato scoperto è molto più facile 'replicare'.
Se viceversa sei stato scoperto magari ti fai il doppio degli scrupoli che ti sei fatto la prima volta, anche perchè rischi davvero il cartellino rosso (con tutte le conseguenze del caso) per cui magari sei portato a desistere.
Alla fine quello che viene in rilievo è il rispetto e il sentimento che hai per il tuo compagno contrapposto alla ventata di egoistica novità.
E se non lo fai magari non è perchè non ti va ma semplicemente perchè ti fai due conti e decidi che non ne vale la pena.
Oppure lo fai e affini ulteriormente le tecniche di elusione.


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *La cosa triste dei traditori che ritengono di avere una morale e’ che davvero si sentono in colpa per quello che fanno.* E per un periodo piu’ o meno lungo sono davvero pentiti e si astengono dal replicare il misfatto. Ma poi, siccome al 99 per cento non hanno rimosso le cause scatenanti del tradimento, passato un tempo piu’ o meno lungo, l’istinto narcisistico e la voglia di trasgressione riappaiono. Hai voglia di tentare di respingere con forza. Non puoi impedire ad una parte di te di respirare e ripendere vita ....Tutto questo giro di parole per dire: un traditore e’ per sempre


Triste per chi? In generale?

Da quello che scrivi si deduce che per te tutti i traditori non hanno morale. 

Parli di fantomatiche cause scatenanti da risolvere, ma poi sottointendi che la reiterazione del tradimento sia imputabile all’istinto narcisistico e/o voglia di trasgressione.

Poi ne fai quasi una questione di sopravvivenza egoistica.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Bel commento, hai proprio ragione, ce una canzone molto famosa che dice "se una ragazza diventa una puttana, rimarrà puttana a vita"


Che cazzata.
Ma quanti anni hai ?
15 ?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Bel commento, hai proprio ragione, ce una canzone molto famosa che dice "se una ragazza diventa una puttana, rimarrà puttana a vita"


Ma anche allo stadio .. per dire, si intona il coro:
"Merde siete e merde resterete"..

E un fondo di verità ci deve essere anche li


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Triste per chi? In generale?
> 
> Da quello che scrivi si deduce che per te tutti i traditori non hanno morale.
> 
> ...


Premesso che io ho tradito e che neppure posso mettere le mani sul fuoco che non possa un giorno rifarlo, e premesso quindi che parlo contro me stesso: pensi davvero che possano esistere traditori con una morale?  A me sembra una contraddizione in termini. Sulle cause scatenanti, possono essere le più varie alcune più esecrabili, altre meno, ma portano sempre al compimento di un gesto che possiamo edulcorare come vogliamo, ma resta un gesto amorale. Cioè, per quanto vogliamo essere relativisti, credo che la distinzione tra bene e male nel recidere, all'insaputa di chi si affida a noi, un vincolo di fiducia sia banalmente lampante.
Quindi io reputo morali - con un evidente utilizzo improprio e sarcastico del termine - quei traditori che hanno delle "attenuanti" che vanno oltre il puro piacere di provare qualcosa a se stessi o di uscire ogni tanto dal seminato, ma che vivono un malessere di coppia che volenti o nolenti non sanno o non possono o più spesso non vogliono affrontare. O che hanno affrontato ma che resta lì e si ripresenta periodico come l'allergia primaverile.
Tutto qui. Poi mica sono un redattore di Repubblica o del Corsera: ben posso aver scritto una cagata e ben puoi tu farmelo notare. Amici come prima


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Premesso che io ho tradito e che neppure posso mettere le mani sul fuoco che non possa un giorno rifarlo, e premesso quindi che parlo contro me stesso: pensi davvero che possano esistere traditori con una morale?  A me sembra una contraddizione in termini. Sulle cause scatenanti, possono essere le più varie alcune più esecrabili, altre meno, ma portano sempre al compimento di un gesto che possiamo edulcorare come vogliamo, ma resta un gesto amorale. Cioè, per quanto vogliamo essere relativisti, credo che la distinzione tra bene e male nel recidere, all'insaputa di chi si affida a noi, un vincolo di fiducia sia banalmente lampante.
> Quindi io reputo morali - con un evidente utilizzo improprio e sarcastico del termine - quei traditori che hanno delle "attenuanti" che vanno oltre il puro piacere di provare qualcosa a se stessi o di uscire ogni tanto dal seminato, ma che vivono un malessere di coppia che volenti o nolenti non sanno o non possono o più spesso non vogliono affrontare. O che hanno affrontato ma che resta lì e si ripresenta periodico come l'allergia primaverile.
> Tutto qui. Poi mica sono un redattore di Repubblica o del Corsera: ben posso aver scritto una cagata e ben puoi tu farmelo notare. Amici come prima


Ma non è questione di cagata, è che non avevo capito il tuo post.

Visto che hai tradito ti consideri quindi una persona amorale?

Io no. 
La morale è cosa complessa secondo me. Compiere un gesto amorale (credo non sia in discussione il fatto che il tradimento sia sbagliato ecc) ti qualifica in toto? 

Questo mi colpisce.

E non le attenuanti/discriminanti tra colpa e dolo che stanno dietro al tradire.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Bel commento, hai proprio ragione, ce una canzone molto famosa che dice "se una ragazza diventa una puttana, rimarrà puttana a vita"


Ma che canzoni conosci  ?


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che canzoni conosci  ?


:rotfl:


----------



## The guardian (9 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Premesso che io ho tradito e che neppure posso mettere le mani sul fuoco che non possa un giorno rifarlo, e premesso quindi che parlo contro me stesso: pensi davvero che possano esistere traditori con una morale?  A me sembra una contraddizione in termini. Sulle cause scatenanti, possono essere le più varie alcune più esecrabili, altre meno, ma portano sempre al compimento di un gesto che possiamo edulcorare come vogliamo, ma resta un gesto amorale. Cioè, per quanto vogliamo essere relativisti, credo che la distinzione tra bene e male nel recidere, all'insaputa di chi si affida a noi, un vincolo di fiducia sia banalmente lampante.
> Quindi io reputo morali - con un evidente utilizzo improprio e sarcastico del termine - quei traditori che hanno delle "attenuanti" che vanno oltre il puro piacere di provare qualcosa a se stessi o di uscire ogni tanto dal seminato, ma che vivono un malessere di coppia che volenti o nolenti non sanno o non possono o più spesso non vogliono affrontare. O che hanno affrontato ma che resta lì e si ripresenta periodico come l'allergia primaverile.
> Tutto qui. Poi mica sono un redattore di Repubblica o del Corsera: ben posso aver scritto una cagata e ben puoi tu farmelo notare. Amici come prima


QUOTO
il mio problema è stato proprio di non affrontare i miei piccoli problemi di coppia . Per me è stato più facile cercarmi "gioie" in giro


----------



## Hellseven (9 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di cagata, è che non avevo capito il tuo post.
> 
> Visto che hai tradito ti consideri quindi una persona amorale?
> 
> ...


Ciao.
Mi colpisce che ti colpisca. Nel senso che : si, una cosa grave come tradire mia moglie - con tutte le bugie, omissioni, distorsioni e balle varie conseguenti e strumentali al non essere scoperto - mi ha fatto capire che a) non ero quella personcina perbene che pensavo di essere e che mi sforzo di apparire b) che sono un debole c) che sono uno capacissimo di mentire laddove ho sempre pensato che la sincerità sia un valore assoluto d) che nonostante sia assolutamente certo del dolore che il tradimento arreca alla persona con cui si vive, sulla bilancia tra il mio egositico bisogno emozionale e la sua sofferenza, vince il mio egoismo. E io non mi piaccio granchè perché questo mette in gioco tutto il mio modo di vedere e sentire il mondo. Sono un ipocrita che ha predicato bene e razzolato male; proprio il genere di umanità che lancerei volentirei dalla rupe tarpea ...


----------



## Lostris (9 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Mi colpisce che ti colpisca. Nel senso che : si, una cosa grave come tradire mia moglie - con tutte le bugie, omissioni, distorsioni e balle varie conseguenti e strumentali al non essere scoperto - mi ha fatto capire che a) non ero quella personcina perbene che pensavo di essere e che mi sforzo di apparire b) che sono un debole c) che sono uno capacissimo di mentire laddove ho sempre pensato che la sincerità sia un valore assoluto d) che nonostante sia assolutamente certo del dolore che il tradimento arreca alla persona con cui si vive, sulla bilancia tra il mio egositico bisogno emozionale e la sua sofferenza, vince il mio egoismo. E io non mi piaccio granchè perché questo mette in gioco tutto il mio modo di vedere e sentire il mondo. Sono un ipocrita che ha predicato bene e razzolato male; proprio il genere di umanità che lancerei volentirei dalla rupe tarpea ...


Perfetto (si fa per dire.. )
Nel senso che, fatto salva la sincerità come valore assoluto che non sposo, quello che hai scritto è come anch’io più o meno mi vedo.

Eppure non ritengo di essere una persona amorale. Non mi identifico in un’azione. Non sono solo quello... 
non che sia una parte indifferente né trascurabile eh, sia chiaro..


----------



## Hellseven (9 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perfetto (si fa per dire.. )
> Nel senso che, fatto salva la sincerità come valore assoluto che non sposo, quello che hai scritto è come anch’io più o meno mi vedo.
> 
> Eppure non ritengo di essere una persona amorale. Non mi identifico in un’azione. *Non sono solo quello...
> non che sia una parte indifferente né trascurabile eh, sia chiaro..*


Siamo meno lontani di quanto i post iniziali avrebbero indotto a ritenere


----------



## patroclo (9 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Mi colpisce che ti colpisca. Nel senso che : si, una cosa grave come tradire mia moglie - con tutte le bugie, omissioni, distorsioni e balle varie conseguenti e strumentali al non essere scoperto - mi ha fatto capire che a) non ero quella personcina perbene che pensavo di essere e che mi sforzo di apparire b) che sono un debole c) che sono uno capacissimo di mentire laddove ho sempre pensato che la sincerità sia un valore assoluto d) che nonostante sia assolutamente certo del dolore che il tradimento arreca alla persona con cui si vive, sulla bilancia tra il mio egositico bisogno emozionale e la sua sofferenza, vince il mio egoismo. E io non mi piaccio granchè perché questo mette in gioco tutto il mio modo di vedere e sentire il mondo. Sono un ipocrita che ha predicato bene e razzolato male; proprio il genere di umanità che lancerei volentirei dalla rupe tarpea ...


Da traditore non mi sento amorale e in un impeto di entusiasmo ( giustamente spento) avrei addirittura sostenuto l'esistenza e necessità di una certa etica del tradimento. 
Che sia sbagliato e che abbia fatto cose di cui mi pento ( singole azioni ma non il risultato finale) non ho dubbi.
Ma io non vorrei che i tuo discorso partisse dall'assunto della "perfezione e idealizzazione dei comportamenti" . rendiamoci conto che siamo umani e fallaci, da una parte con questo non possiamo giustificare tutto ma neache costringerci al cilicio per espiare.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Da traditore non mi sento amorale e in un impeto di entusiasmo ( giustamente spento) avrei addirittura sostenuto l'esistenza e necessità di una certa etica del tradimento.
> Che sia sbagliato e che abbia fatto cose di cui mi pento ( singole azioni ma non il risultato finale) non ho dubbi.
> Ma io non vorrei che i tuo discorso partisse dall'assunto della "perfezione e idealizzazione dei comportamenti" . *rendiamoci conto che siamo umani e fallaci, da una parte con questo non possiamo giustificare tutto ma neache costringerci al cilicio per espiare*.


C'ho messo tempo e sono giunto a questa conclusione anche io.
Ciò nondimeno io reputo una persona che si comporta come me, quando sono buono, un simpatico farabutto, quando sono obiettivo, un grande uomo di merda. E mi si perdoni il termine scurrile.


----------



## patroclo (9 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> C'ho messo tempo e sono giunto a questa conclusione anche io.
> Ciò nondimeno io reputo una persona che si comporta come me, quando sono buono, un simpatico farabutto, quando sono obiettivo, un grande uomo di merda. E mi si perdoni il termine scurrile.


Non conosco la tua storia e non so quanto uomo di merda tu possa essere stato. Ma diciamo che le esperienze che ho avuto e quello che ho letto ( anche sul forum) mi hanno aiutato ad essere meno categorico e più portato ad approfondire prima di esprimere giudizi. La schiera dei traditori per me continua ad andare dai "santi martiri" alle "merde che più merde non si può" in mezzo molte sfumature


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Premesso che io ho tradito e che neppure posso mettere le mani sul fuoco che non possa un giorno rifarlo, e premesso quindi che parlo contro me stesso: pensi davvero che possano esistere traditori con una morale?  A me sembra una contraddizione in termini. Sulle cause scatenanti, possono essere le più varie alcune più esecrabili, altre meno, ma portano sempre al compimento di un gesto che possiamo edulcorare come vogliamo, ma resta un gesto amorale. Cioè, per quanto vogliamo essere relativisti, credo che la distinzione tra bene e male nel recidere, all'insaputa di chi si affida a noi, un vincolo di fiducia sia banalmente lampante.
> Quindi io reputo morali - con un evidente utilizzo improprio e sarcastico del termine - quei traditori che hanno delle "attenuanti" che vanno oltre il puro piacere di provare qualcosa a se stessi o di uscire ogni tanto dal seminato, ma che vivono un malessere di coppia che volenti o nolenti non sanno o non possono o più spesso non vogliono affrontare. O che hanno affrontato ma che resta lì e si ripresenta periodico come l'allergia primaverile.
> Tutto qui. Poi mica sono un redattore di Repubblica o del Corsera: ben posso aver scritto una cagata e ben puoi tu farmelo notare. Amici come prima


Non trovi che sarebbe sempre il caso di sospendere il giudizio sulle persone per quanto le nostre o le altrui gesta possano rivelarsi sbagliate?
Non trovi che si dovrebbe separare il "peccato dal peccatore" , non per guardare con indulgenza, beninteso, ma per mettere a fuoco realisticamente le varie situazioni che si vengono a creare?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non trovi che sarebbe sempre il caso di sospendere il giudizio sulle persone per quanto le nostre o le altrui gesta possano rivelarsi sbagliate?
> Non trovi che si dovrebbe separare il "peccato dal peccatore" , non per guardare con indulgenza, beninteso, ma per mettere a fuoco realisticamente le varie situazioni che si vengono a creare?


Sinceramente? No, non trovo. Se cosi fosse, il concetto stesso di responsabilita’ individuale non avrebbe senso. Possiamo essere comprensivi, tolleranti, empatici, solidali, belli, bravi e buoni e pronti al perdono, ma cio’ nonostante la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato resta come dato oggettivo. Poi ci sara’ chi potra’ pensare che Hannibal Lecter sia un filantropo e non un serial killer, ma questo non cambia la realta’ delle cose.


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sinceramente? No, non trovo. Se cosi fosse, il concetto stesso di responsabilita’ individuale non avrebbe senso. Possiamo essere comprensivi, tolleranti, empatici, solidali, belli, bravi e buoni e pronti al perdono, ma cio’ nonostante la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato resta come dato oggettivo. Poi ci sara’ chi potra’ pensare che Hannibal Lecter sia un filantropo e non un serial killer, ma questo non cambia la realta’ delle cose.


Mmmmm, la responsabilità viene stabilita sempre rispetto quello che si fa, non rispetto a ciò che si è. Se il giudizio personale dovesse vertere sui comportamenti l' umanità intera non varrebbe un soldo bucato. (E magari è proprio così !) 
L'equivalenza: fai un errore = sei una m.... non lo trovo sempre valido.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mmmmm, la responsabilità viene stabilita sempre rispetto quello che si fa, non rispetto a ciò che si è. Se il giudizio personale dovesse vertere sui comportamenti l' umanità intera non varrebbe un soldo bucato. (E magari è proprio così !)
> L'equivalenza: fai un errore = sei una m.... non lo trovo sempre valido.


Spleen per me (e riprendo un vecchio detto che faccio mio) siamo quello che facciamo ....


----------



## Kaytranada (11 Febbraio 2018)

Secondo me alla fin dei conti, tutti siamo capaci di tradire, poi dipende dalla persona se ha voglia di perdere tutto quello che ha con la persona amata o no. E si divide anche Nel "ho sbagliato un paio di volte ma mi sono reso conto dello sbaglio" e " continuo a farlo perché e divertente o quant'altro senza guardare niente e nessuno, chissene di quello che amò e mi ama in quei 2 3 ore di tradimento come se non esistesse"


----------



## Hellseven (11 Febbraio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Secondo me alla fin dei conti, tutti siamo capaci di tradire, poi dipende dalla persona se ha voglia di perdere tutto quello che ha con la persona amata o no. E si divide anche Nel "ho sbagliato un paio di volte ma mi sono reso conto dello sbaglio" e " continuo a farlo perché e divertente o quant'altro senza guardare niente e nessuno, chissene di quello che amò e mi ama in quei 2 3 ore di tradimento come se non esistesse"


Concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mmmmm, la responsabilità viene stabilita sempre rispetto quello che si fa, non rispetto a ciò che si è. Se il giudizio personale dovesse vertere sui comportamenti l' umanità intera non varrebbe un soldo bucato. (E magari è proprio così !)
> L'equivalenza: fai un errore = sei una m.... non lo trovo sempre valido.


Ma H7 parlava di sé.
Visto che non è indulgente e se stesso lo conosce lui, consideriamo corretto il suo giudizio.

 [MENTION=7441]Hellseven[/MENTION]


----------



## Hellseven (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma H7 parlava di sé.
> Visto che non è indulgente e se stesso lo conosce lui, consideriamo corretto il suo giudizio.
> 
> @_Hellseven_


Grazie.
Vedo che mi conosci almeno un pò. 
Il che mi fa piacere.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Vorrei che sapeste che da queste dita che digitano partiranno sempre critiche - o meglio auto critiche - anche severe verso colui che si cela dietro il nick di Helleseven (= Hell or Heaven? Questo è il problema, diceva Amleto ) mai e poi mai critiche verso altri utenti, non avendo io i titoli per giudicare nessuno, e non appartenendomi per nulla lo sputare sentenze su casi concreti che non posso non consocere se non per sentito dire.


Così averne,  in questo mondo di indulgenti autoriferiti. :up:


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te la nostra condizione era la stessa?
> Più vincoli hai - economici, derivanti dai figli e dall'età avanzata - minori possibilità hai di prendere una decisione che non impatti troppo profondamente sulla tua vita residua.+
> A 26 anni hai una libertà che ti sogni a 50.


Poco ma sicuro.
Sono abbastanza certo da poter affermare che un buon 60/70 % di chi rimane insieme a chi lo ha tradito lo fa anche perchè 'costretto' da motivi che ben conosciamo...


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Forse così è più chiaro, Kaytranada.
> Sveglia!
> Se tu ora _accetti_ che ti abbia tradito, convalidi l'idea che lei lo possa ancora fare in un futuro senza avere conseguenze.
> In pratica le dai la licenza di tradirti a vita.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo.
Capisco che tu voglia invitare il nostro giovane amico a nuova vita (e sono d'accordissimo con te), ma quello che ho sottolineato non può valere come principio per tutti...


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Capisco che tu voglia invitare il nostro giovane amico a nuova vita (e sono d'accordissimo con te), ma quello che ho sottolineato non può valere come principio per tutti...


Saresti disposto a scommetterci sopra?
;-)


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro.
> Sono abbastanza certo da poter affermare che un buon 60/70 % di chi rimane insieme a chi lo ha tradito lo fa anche perchè 'costretto' da motivi che ben conosciamo...


Non solo per questi, comunque.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma H7 parlava di sé.
> Visto che non è indulgente e se stesso lo conosce lui, consideriamo corretto il suo giudizio.
> 
> @_Hellseven_


L'unico peccato imperdonabile è quello contro lo spirito santo di Dio e la sfiducia nella sua misericordia.
Amen


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> L'unico peccato imperdonabile è quello contro lo spirito santo di Dio e la sfiducia nella sua misericordia.
> Amen


:rotfl:
apa:


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Saresti disposto a scommetterci sopra?
> ;-)


Nel suo caso o più in generale ?
Sinceramente non credo che l'essere rimasti con chi ci ha tradito implichi 'accettazione' e quindi, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, che si possa 'convalidare' l'idea di essere nuovamente traditi senza conseguenze, anzi.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo per questi, comunque.


Sicuramente il motivo per cui si rimane insieme è un altro, ma...senza figli e/o mutuo e/o altre cose che vincolano la coppia la PRIMA conseguenza di un tradimento è che uno fa fagotto e se ne va.
Non è un caso che qui sul forum quasi tutti quelli che non avevano certi 'vincoli' lo hanno fatto, e semplicemente perchè è la prima cosa che viene in mente di fare.
Poi, può pure capitare di tornare insieme, anche se generalmente accade assai di rado...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Febbraio 2018)

*..peraltro..*

...senza i vincoli di cui sopra spesso è proprio il traditore che, senza neanche bisogno di essere scoperto, prende e va via...


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nel suo caso o più in generale ?
> Sinceramente non credo che l'essere rimasti con chi ci ha tradito implichi 'accettazione' e quindi, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, che si possa 'convalidare' l'idea di essere nuovamente traditi senza conseguenze, anzi.


Diciamo che cogli certe debolezze nell'altro e ti è più facile comprendere come agire una volta successiva.
Che ci sarà, ne sono certo, prima o poi.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che cogli certe debolezze nell'altro e ti è più facile comprendere come agire una volta successiva.
> Che ci sarà, ne sono certo, prima o poi.


Mmmmh...non so.
Non sono mai stato tra quelli che dicono "a me non succederà mai" (sia di farlo che di subirlo) perchè siamo tutti umani e fallaci e del doman non v'è certezza.
Poi, tu sei certo che ri-capiterà a te ?


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mmmmh...non so.
> Non sono mai stato tra quelli che dicono "a me non succederà mai" (sia di farlo che di subirlo) perchè siamo tutti umani e fallaci e del doman non v'è certezza.
> Poi, tu sei certo che ri-capiterà a te ?


Noi ci siamo già traditi anni prima del matrimonio.
E lasciati.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Noi ci siamo già traditi anni prima del matrimonio.
> E lasciati.


Già ma tu parlavi del futuro non del passato...


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già ma tu parlavi del futuro non del passato...


Il futuro è... adesso.
E il tradimento recente ha portato per entrambi tanti di quei problemi che spero siano bastati per evitare tale esperienza negli anni che verranno. Spero.
Quelli di prima ci hanno invece lasciati indenni.


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il futuro è... adesso.
> E il tradimento recente ha portato per entrambi tanti di quei problemi che spero siano bastati per evitare tale esperienza negli anni che verranno. Spero.
> Quelli di prima ci hanno invece lasciati indenni.


Insomma avete messo in atto una sorta di vaccinazione dal tradimento... che però non ha avuto copertura l'ultima volta.  E' evidente che nonostante tutto credete fortemente nel vostro rapporto, nella vostra futura affidabilità o nell'inerzia che col tempo diventa inevitabile...


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E il tradimento recente ha portato per entrambi tanti di quei problemi che spero siano bastati per evitare tale esperienza negli anni che verranno. Spero.


Con tutta probabilità è lo stesso anche per noi.
Triste però dedurre che se NON dovesse accadere di nuovo non sarà tanto per la volontà di non farlo quanto semplicemente per evitare tutta una serie di 'problemi'...


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma avete messo in atto una sorta di vaccinazione dal tradimento... che però non ha avuto copertura l'ultima volta.  E' evidente che nonostante tutto credete fortemente nel vostro rapporto, nella vostra futura affidabilità o nell'inerzia che col tempo diventa inevitabile...


Più che altro, ho sempre avuto verso di lei una stima che altre donne tra quelle che ho conosciuto non hanno saputo eguagliare. Sai quando incontri una persona che comunque ti riesce difficile pensare di perdere?
Credo la cosa sia reciproca.


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nel suo caso o più in generale ?
> Sinceramente non credo che l'essere rimasti con chi ci ha tradito implichi 'accettazione' e quindi, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, che si possa 'convalidare' l'idea di essere nuovamente traditi senza conseguenze, anzi.


Se ti fermano in città ai 200 all’ora ,ti fanno la multa a 5 zeri e ti ritirano la patente per un anno,non è che se ti risuccede saranno più indulgenti o che con lo scotto della prima volta hai guadagnato l’immunita dal rispettare le regole ,anzi.É più probabile che la patente non la rivedrai più.


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, ho sempre avuto verso di lei una stima che altre donne tra quelle che ho conosciuto non hanno saputo eguagliare. Sai *quando incontri una persona che comunque ti riesce difficile pensare di* *perdere*?
> Credo la cosa sia reciproca.


Che bella cosa che hai detto.

Le motivazioni sottese a questo attaccamento fanno la differenza... ma tant’è


----------



## alberto15 (30 Luglio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma gli ho chiesto un milione di volte se scopasse meglio di me, se era quello il problema, e continua a dire di no, non sono qua per vantarmi ma nel reparto sesso non ci mancava niente. Dice pure che un paio di volte non c'è la fatta proprio ad andare con lui e andava via. Le ho chiesto pure se scopa bene se ha il cazzone piu grande e continua a dire che non e così.


riesumo il post e rivedo nelle risposte di lei quelle di mia moglie. Mi stai facendo preoccupare.....


----------



## oriente70 (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> riesumo il post e rivedo nelle risposte di lei quelle di mia moglie. Mi stai facendo preoccupare.....


Un copione univoco ... Ma se ci trombano per mesi volete pure che non siano contente [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22].


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> riesumo il post e rivedo nelle risposte di lei quelle di mia moglie. Mi stai facendo preoccupare.....


Non è questione di chi è più bravo o chi meno, di chi è più bello e di chi meno bello: cose che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Il problema è una passione ormai passata, raffreddata dal tempo ed una viva, attuale, calda.
Che si spegnerà anche lei con il tempo, ovviamente.


----------



## Foglia (30 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non è questione di chi è più bravo o chi meno, di chi è più bello e di chi meno bello: cose che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Il problema è una passione ormai passata, raffreddata dal tempo ed una viva, attuale, calda.
> Che si spegnerà anche lei con il tempo, ovviamente.


E bon. Basta. Quella e' la tua natura. Condivisibile, non condivisibili. Quel che l'è.
Senza bisogno di farci sopra  "apologie"


----------



## alberto15 (30 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non è questione di chi è più bravo o chi meno, di chi è più bello e di chi meno bello: cose che lasciano il tempo che trovano.Il problema è una passione ormai passata, raffreddata dal tempo ed una viva, attuale, calda.Che si spegnerà anche lei con il tempo, ovviamente.


ti raffredda sapere che mia moglie con l'amante non provava l'orgasmo?


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ti raffredda sapere che mia moglie con l'amante non provava l'orgasmo?


Ma anche l’altra diceva così, e sinceramente le credevo perché a letto tra noi due andava benissimo. Se fosse stata questione di sesso non ci andava una volta ogni due settimane ma ogni volta che ne aveva là possibilità, e più una cosa secondo me del fatto delladrenalina, il proibito che attira.


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non è questione di chi è più bravo o chi meno, di chi è più bello e di chi meno bello: cose che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Il problema è una passione ormai passata, raffreddata dal tempo ed una viva, attuale, calda.
> Che si spegnerà anche lei con il tempo, ovviamente.


E si... purtroppo. La passione si spegne, soverchiata dalle problematiche familiari ; oppure , proprio perché non è destinata a durare.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ti raffredda sapere che mia moglie con l'amante non provava l'orgasmo?


Cioè spiegami. tua moglie ti tradiva con uno con cui non raggiungeva l'orgasmo?
Mi sono persa sicuramente parte della storia ma mi spieghi il senso?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma anche l’altra diceva così, e sinceramente le credevo perché a letto tra noi due andava benissimo. Se fosse stata questione di sesso non ci andava una volta ogni due settimane ma ogni volta che ne aveva là possibilità, e più una cosa secondo me del fatto delladrenalina, il proibito che attira.


Ma l'adrenalina deve avere poi un seguito, altrimenti alla seconda terza volta che vengo a letto con te e non raggiungo l'orgasmo perde senso anche l'adrenalina. 
E una volta ogni due settimane non mi sembra poco


----------



## Lostris (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cioè spiegami. tua moglie ti tradiva con uno con cui non raggiungeva l'orgasmo?
> Mi sono persa sicuramente parte della storia ma mi spieghi il senso?


L’orgasmo non è tutto.

Non in tutti i tipi di tradimenti il sesso è fondamentale...

Senza contare poi che lei puo averlo detto perchè sa che è un aspetto che il marito considera in un certo modo e quindi per rendere il tradimento meno grave ai suoi occhi.. anche se lo capisco poco.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ti raffredda sapere che mia moglie con l'amante non provava l'orgasmo?


Hai constatato di persona? 
E comunque, ponendo sia vero, che ne sai se ti tradiva perché con lui c'erano "altre cose". Magari perversioni inconfessabili.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Luglio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma infatti lui mi sembra portato al perdono...altrimenti perchè cercare di giustificarla...perchè cercane nelle nostre parole un qualcosa a cui attaccarsi per potergli dare una seconda possibilità? O solo io vedo lui così?!


Si, magari vivendo all ‘estero lei ha subito il fascino del maschio parlante un’altra lingua... non è facile resistere .


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2018)

Ma come si fa a fissarsi sul sesso? Prima di fare sesso non si è provato e quindi è evidente che è il modo di essere e che fa sentire in un certo modo inaspettato che coinvolge. Poi è ovvio che se il sesso non funziona la relazione è destinata a esaurirsi. Ma la partenza viene da altro.


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai constatato di persona?
> E comunque, ponendo sia vero, che ne sai se ti tradiva perché con lui c'erano "altre cose". Magari perversioni inconfessabili.


Facevano la sfida a chi sputava più lontano....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> *L’orgasmo non è tutto.*
> 
> Non in tutti i tipi di tradimenti il sesso è fondamentale...
> 
> *Senza contare poi che lei puo averlo detto perchè sa che è un aspetto che il marito considera in un certo modo e quindi per rendere il tradimento meno grave ai suoi occhi*.. anche se lo capisco poco.


Sicuramente
Ma se non c'è mai io credo che non abbia senso fare sesso
Si può avere un rapporto di un altro tipo
Ma non metto a rischio matrimonio per un rapporto che non mi soddisfa pienamente
Poi si può tradire anche per cercare cose diverse dal sesso. Però in quel caso non capisco perchè restare dove si sta.
Il secondo grassetto mi sembra la cosa più probabile, o almeno lo spero


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma l'adrenalina deve avere poi un seguito, altrimenti alla seconda terza volta che vengo a letto con te e non raggiungo l'orgasmo perde senso anche l'adrenalina.
> E una volta ogni due settimane non mi sembra poco


Non è poco infatti, però contando che lavoravo ogni giorno, poteva farselo 10 volte ogni due settimane. E invece ha preferito farselo una ogni due.


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, magari vivendo all ‘estero lei ha subito il fascino del maschio parlante un’altra lingua... non è facile resistere .


E invece ha trovato proprio uno dei pochi che parlava la sua lingua, più probabile che non conoscendo nessuno non avendo amiche e non parlando nessuno la nostra lingua apparte con me, sia stato proprio questo che li ha avvicinati.


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente
> Ma se non c'è mai io credo che non abbia senso fare sesso
> Si può avere un rapporto di un altro tipo
> Ma non metto a rischio matrimonio per un rapporto che non mi soddisfa pienamente
> ...


E quello che non capisco io, perché restare a questo punto. Infatti le ho dato la scelta più di una volta e ha continuato a insistere di restare. Per poi a distanza di 6 mesi scappare come una fuggitiva.


----------



## Lostris (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente
> *Ma se non c'è mai* io credo che non abbia senso fare sesso
> Si può avere un rapporto di un altro tipo
> Ma *non metto a rischio matrimonio per un rapporto che non mi soddisfa pienamente*
> ...


Mai.... tutto è relativo.. puó essere una ricerca che in alcuni casi richiede tempo 

Il secondo grassetto invece sei tu. Perchè il sesso per te è componente imprescindibile per avere una soddisfazione completa nell’ambito di un rapporto clandestino (e non), proprio perché lì tu non cerchi tendenzialmente altro. Ma non per tutti è così.

Se pensiamo ad una sorta di compensazione, per alcuni potrebbe essere prioritaria la componente affettiva o altro.. e quindi anche se non si raggiunge l’orgasmo, ma ci sono attenzioni quotidiane può più che bastare.


----------



## ologramma (30 Luglio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mai.... tutto è relativo.. puó essere una ricerca che in alcuni casi richiede tempo
> 
> Il secondo grassetto invece sei tu. Perchè il sesso per te è componente imprescindibile per avere una soddisfazione completa nell’ambito di un rapporto clandestino (e non), proprio perché lì tu non cerchi tendenzialmente altro. Ma non per tutti è così.
> 
> *Se pensiamo ad una sorta di compensazione, per alcuni potrebbe essere prioritaria la componente affettiva o altro.. e quindi anche se non si raggiunge l’orgasmo, ma ci sono attenzioni quotidiane può più che bastare.*




:up: già fatto ma mi piace ripetermi


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mai.... tutto è relativo.. puó essere una ricerca che in alcuni casi richiede tempo
> 
> Il secondo grassetto invece sei tu. *Perchè il sesso per te è componente imprescindibile per avere una soddisfazione completa nell’ambito di un rapporto clandestino (e non), proprio perché lì tu non cerchi tendenzialmente altro. Ma non per tutti è così.*
> 
> Se pensiamo ad una sorta di compensazione, per alcuni potrebbe essere prioritaria la componente affettiva o altro.. e quindi anche se non si raggiunge l’orgasmo, ma ci sono attenzioni quotidiane può più che bastare.


Se non c'è sesso in un rapporto clandestino è un'amicizia. Di cosa stiamo parlando. Se faccio sesso che sia sesso soddisfacente e per me se la mancanza di orgasmo è l'abitudine non si può definire il sesso soddisfacente. Poi può capitare che non lo si raggiunga e tutto può essere piacevole comunque ma per me non può essere l'abitudine. 
Sarei anche profondamente in imbarazzo con la persona che sta con me, esattamente come non potrei andare a letto con qualcuno che non raggiunge mai l'orgasmo con me. Sarebbe frustrante e comunque significherebbe una qualche incompatibilità. 
Poi tutto il contorno è importante. Ma se mancasse nel mio rapporto ufficiale il trovarlo fuori mi procurerebbe più frustrazione che piacere.


----------



## Lostris (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non c'è sesso in un rapporto clandestino è un'amicizia. Di cosa stiamo parlando. Se faccio sesso che sia sesso soddisfacente e per me se la mancanza di orgasmo è l'abitudine non si può definire il sesso soddisfacente. Poi può capitare che non lo si raggiunga e tutto può essere piacevole comunque ma per me non può essere l'abitudine.
> Sarei anche profondamente in imbarazzo con la persona che sta con me, esattamente come non potrei andare a letto con qualcuno che non raggiunge mai l'orgasmo con me. Sarebbe frustrante e comunque significherebbe una qualche incompatibilità.
> Poi tutto il contorno è importante. Ma se mancasse nel mio rapporto ufficiale il trovarlo fuori mi procurerebbe più frustrazione che piacere.


Lo so che *per te* è così.


----------



## Foglia (30 Luglio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> L’orgasmo non è tutto.
> 
> Non in tutti i tipi di tradimenti il sesso è fondamentale...
> 
> Senza contare poi che lei puo averlo detto perchè sa che è un aspetto che il marito considera in un certo modo e quindi per rendere il tradimento meno grave ai suoi occhi.. anche se lo capisco poco.



:up:


----------



## ologramma (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non c'è sesso in un rapporto clandestino è un'amicizia. Di cosa stiamo parlando. Se faccio sesso che sia sesso soddisfacente e per me se *la mancanza di orgasmo è l'abitudine non si può definire il sesso soddisfacente*. Poi può capitare che non lo si raggiunga e tutto può essere piacevole comunque ma per me non può essere l'abitudine.
> Sarei anche profondamente in imbarazzo con la persona che sta con me, esattamente come non potrei andare a letto con qualcuno che non raggiunge mai l'orgasmo con me. Sarebbe frustrante e comunque significherebbe una qualche incompatibilità.
> Poi tutto il contorno è importante. Ma se mancasse nel mio rapporto ufficiale il trovarlo fuori mi procurerebbe più frustrazione che piacere.


intendevo quello che ho evidenziato , cioè non era la regola ma se capitava a me o lei non era un male


----------



## Foglia (30 Luglio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo so che *per te* è così.


E bis :up:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> intendevo quello che ho evidenziato , cioè non era la regola ma se capitava a me o lei non era un male


Certo se capita e ci mancherebbe
Bello anche soddisfare l'altro e stop
Ma appunto se capita
Non riesco a capire il tradire senza arrivare mai all'orgasmo. Allora mi tengo una bella amicizia fatto di chiacchere e attenzioni. Fatico anche a capire quello che sta dall'altra parte. un po di frustrazione per non riuscire in nessun modo a soddisfare l'altro io l'avrei. Poi ci sarà anche quello che se ne frega e a posto lui a posto tutti


----------



## ologramma (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo se capita e ci mancherebbe
> Bello anche soddisfare l'altro e stop
> Ma appunto se capita
> Non riesco a capire il tradire senza arrivare mai all'orgasmo. Allora mi tengo una bella amicizia fatto di chiacchere e attenzioni. Fatico anche a capire quello che sta dall'altra parte. un po di frustrazione per non riuscire in nessun modo a soddisfare l'altro io l'avrei. Poi ci sarà anche quello che se ne frega e a posto lui a posto tutti


:up: forse nel quotare e sottolineare lostris mi sono spiegato male


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo se capita e ci mancherebbe
> Bello anche soddisfare l'altro e stop
> Ma appunto se capita
> Non riesco a capire il tradire senza arrivare mai all'orgasmo. Allora mi tengo una bella amicizia fatto di chiacchere e attenzioni. Fatico anche a capire quello che sta dall'altra parte. un po di frustrazione per non riuscire in nessun modo a soddisfare l'altro io l'avrei. Poi ci sarà anche quello che se ne frega e a posto lui a posto tutti


Apparentemente O.T.
Ti è mai capitato di incrociare al supermercato, al ristorante o all’ikea o in spiaggia coppie in cui uno dei due tratta l’altro da deficiente?
Non è necessario che insulti, basta che risulti platealmente che ha scarsa considerazione.
Beh se non si separano evidentemente è perché non ci sono le condizioni.
Per questi una persona che apprezza, ammira e dà attenzione sarebbe più importante di un sesso strepitoso.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apparentemente O.T.
> Ti è mai capitato di incrociare al supermercato, al ristorante o all’ikea o in spiaggia coppie in cui uno dei due tratta l’altro da deficiente?
> Non è necessario che insulti, basta che risulti platealmente che ha scarsa considerazione.
> Beh se non si separano evidentemente è perché non ci sono le condizioni.
> Per questi una persona che apprezza, ammira e dà attenzione sarebbe più importante di un sesso strepitoso.


Non ho parlato di sesso strepitoso


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di sesso strepitoso


Anche sufficiente :mexican:...se il resto è molto gratificante


----------



## alberto15 (30 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai constatato di persona? E comunque, ponendo sia vero, che ne sai se ti tradiva perché con lui c'erano "altre cose". Magari perversioni inconfessabili.


tipo ?non credop.s. penso che ora sia sincera


----------



## alberto15 (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cioè spiegami. tua moglie ti tradiva con uno con cui non raggiungeva l'orgasmo?Mi sono persa sicuramente parte della storia ma mi spieghi il senso?


forse ci andava perche' il senso non era quello di ciulare ma per altri motivi che non stento a comprendere (una volta spiegati)


----------



## alberto15 (30 Luglio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> L’orgasmo non è tutto.
> Non in tutti i tipi di tradimenti il sesso è fondamentale...
> Senza contare poi che lei puo averlo detto perchè sa che è un aspetto che il marito considera in un certo modo e quindi per rendere il tradimento meno grave ai suoi occhi.. anche se lo capisco poco.


La prima che hai detto ci hai azzeccato. La seconda (anche se a volte stento a crederlo anche io) non credo cambi molto. Per me che abbia preso il pisello e abbia goduto o abbia preso il pisello e non abbia goduto non cambia molto. Secondo te allora perche' mi ha detto che ha fatto sesso anale e bevuto lo sperma e non ha avuto l'orgasmo? Forse perche' pensava che mi scandalizzasse di piu' che lei avesse goduto mentre bere lo sperma e' una cosa "normale" accettabilissima? Per me intendo


----------



## alberto15 (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non c'è sesso in un rapporto clandestino è un'amicizia. Di cosa stiamo parlando. Se faccio sesso che sia sesso soddisfacente e per me se la mancanza di orgasmo è l'abitudine non si può definire il sesso soddisfacente. Poi può capitare che non lo si raggiunga e tutto può essere piacevole comunque ma per me non può essere l'abitudine.
> Sarei anche profondamente in imbarazzo con la persona che sta con me, esattamente come non potrei andare a letto con qualcuno che non raggiunge mai l'orgasmo con me. Sarebbe frustrante e comunque significherebbe una qualche incompatibilità.
> Poi tutto il contorno è importante. Ma se mancasse nel mio rapporto ufficiale il trovarlo fuori mi procurerebbe più frustrazione che piacere.


non puo' essere che una donna faccia sesso (senza orgasmo ma solo fingendolo) con l'amante per essere gratificata per altre cose tipo : considerazione, bellezza, attrazione sessuale da parte di lui, considerazione professionale, esibizionismo da parte di lei, voglia di esprimere le proprie fantasie erotiche all'amante non avendo il coraggio di esprimerle al marito?

Lei fingeva, ha finto anche con me, glielo ho chiesto, e' completamente diverso da quello che ha davvero. Paradossalmente e' piu' erotico quello finto.


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto ci hai azzeccato. La seconda (anche se a volte stento a crederlo anche io) non credo cambi molto. Per me che abbia preso il pisello e abbia goduto o abbia preso il pisello e non abbia goduto non cambia molto. Secondo te allora perche' mi ha detto che ha fatto sesso anale e bevuto lo sperma e non ha avuto l'orgasmo? Forse perche' pensava che mi scandalizzasse di piu' che lei avesse goduto mentre bere lo sperma e' una cosa "normale" accettabilissima? Per me intendo


Mah... Simili dettagli li accetterei solo come reazione ad una mia carica altrettanto volgare ed inquisitoria e, se pensassi che non sia vero,ma un modo per reagire e ferirmi; che altrimenti,mi basterebbero per cancellarla anche dall'agenda dello smartphone....Non chiedo e non necessito di simili conferme ; con la fantasia arrivo anche oltre!


----------



## alberto15 (30 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mah... Simili dettagli li accetterei solo come reazione ad una mia carica altrettanto volgare ed inquisitoria e, se pensassi che non sia vero,ma un modo per reagire e ferirmi; che altrimenti,mi basterebbero per cancellarla anche dall'agenda dello smartphone....Non chiedo e non necessito di simili conferme ; con la fantasia arrivo anche oltre!


cancellare chi ? mia moglie? Lo ha detto perche' glielo ho chiesto io. Lei non voleva dirmi niente , per non ferirmi oltre.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mah... Simili dettagli li accetterei solo come reazione ad una mia carica altrettanto volgare ed inquisitoria e, se pensassi che non sia vero,ma un modo per reagire e ferirmi; che altrimenti,mi basterebbero per cancellarla anche dall'agenda dello smartphone....Non chiedo e non necessito di simili conferme ; con la fantasia arrivo anche oltre!


e poi non so cosa capite voi. La "carica volgare e inquisitoria" e' stata una discussione estremamente civile e "serena" per quanto lo puo' essere una discussione di quel tipo.


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e poi non so cosa capite voi. La "carica volgare e inquisitoria" e' stata una discussione estremamente civile e "serena" per quanto lo puo' essere una discussione di quel tipo.


Infatti parlavo per me...Mica siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> cancellare chi ? mia moglie? Lo ha detto perche' glielo ho chiesto io. Lei non voleva dirmi niente , per non ferirmi oltre.


Ah...invece così... 
Io mai accetterei di parlarne "seriamente" ; ripeto: non voglio farmi ulteriormente male  e posso immaginare .
Un bel tacer non fù mai scritto (detto)!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ah...invece così...
> Io mai accetterei di parlarne "seriamente" ; ripeto: non voglio farmi ulteriormente male  e posso immaginare .
> Un bel tacer non fù mai scritto (detto)!


Ma davvero!
Come si fa?
Hai raccontato balle per tradire e poi entri nei particolari?
Qui c’è la volontà di fare del male.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero!
> Come si fa?
> Hai raccontato balle per tradire e poi entri nei particolari?
> Qui c’è la volontà di fare del male.



Lei e' entrata nei particolari perche' glielo ho chiesto io. Lei inizialmente non voleva nemmeno dirmi che aveva preso il pisello li'.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ah...invece così...
> Io mai accetterei di parlarne "seriamente" ; ripeto: non voglio farmi ulteriormente male  e posso immaginare .
> Un bel tacer non fù mai scritto (detto)!


fammi indovinare , sei del sud


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero!
> Come si fa?
> Hai raccontato balle per tradire e poi entri nei particolari?
> Qui c’è la volontà di fare del male.


Si.  Ma lui l'ha obbligata...
Ad un certo punto credo si tratti solo di buon gusto...Ma vedo anche una morbosità latente (mica tanto), legittima ma, per nulla ortodossa o "normale". Posto che ciascuno sia libero di vedere le cose e viverle come meglio voglia.


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> fammi indovinare , sei del sud


Assolutamente no....da sette generazioni.


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Lei e' entrata nei particolari perche' glielo ho chiesto io. Lei inizialmente non voleva nemmeno dirmi che aveva preso il pisello li'.


Ma sono tutte cazzate che non te lo voleva dire per non farti del male, semplicemente proteggeva se stessa, perché lei è quella che sbagliava. Sono semplicemente delle egoiste, non lo fossero state si sarebbero sedute e detto cosa bisogna aggiustare nel nostro rapporto


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche sufficiente :mexican:...se il resto è molto gratificante


Ma perché? 
Allora ti tieni un amico e corri rischi 
E poi ripeto dall’altra parte o c’e Un’egoista che se ne frega della tua soddisfazione o c’e un nascondergli una verità, 
Sfido chiunque a volere una relazione con una donna che non raggiunge il piacere. 
Tu non ti sentiresti frustata se l’uomo con cui torci tuo marito è tanto carino ma non gode a letto con te?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non puo' essere che una donna faccia sesso (senza orgasmo ma solo fingendolo) con l'amante per essere gratificata per altre cose tipo : considerazione, bellezza, attrazione sessuale da parte di lui, considerazione professionale, esibizionismo da parte di lei, voglia di esprimere le proprie fantasie erotiche all'amante non avendo il coraggio di esprimerle al marito?
> 
> Lei fingeva, ha finto anche con me, glielo ho chiesto, e' completamente diverso da quello che ha davvero. Paradossalmente e' piu' erotico quello finto.


Ma perché? 
Guarda per me già fingere con l’ufficiale è una cazzata di prooorzioni bibliche. Figurati cosa è  mettere  a rischio un matrimonio per andare a fingere con l’amante?
Ma ha senso? Ma perché? Cosa guadagno? 
Se non raggiungo l’orgasmo una volta non muore nessuno ma a te che sei nel letto conme lo dico.


----------



## Kaytranada (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> Allora ti tieni un amico e corri rischi
> E poi ripeto dall’altra parte o c’e Un’egoista che se ne frega della tua soddisfazione o c’e un nascondergli una verità,
> Sfido chiunque a volere una relazione con una donna che non raggiunge il piacere.
> Tu non ti sentiresti frustata se l’uomo con cui torci tuo marito è tanto carino ma non gode a letto con te?


Si sarebbe pesante anche secondo me, poi è una cosa voluta non forzata, e se voluta così tanto da tutti e due non si soddisfano le cose principali e difficile rimanere con quella persona.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> Allora ti tieni un amico e corri rischi
> E poi ripeto dall’altra parte o c’e Un’egoista che se ne frega della tua soddisfazione o c’e un nascondergli una verità,
> Sfido chiunque a volere una relazione con una donna che non raggiunge il piacere.
> Tu non ti sentiresti frustata se l’uomo con cui torci tuo marito è tanto carino ma non gode a letto con te?


Ma la gente si arrabatta con quello che trova.
Magari un amico che mostra di apprezzarla non ce l’ha. 
Succedono tante cose che io non farei o che non mi darebbero soddisfazione.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la gente si arrabatta con quello che trova.
> Magari un amico che mostra di apprezzarla non ce l’ha.
> Succedono tante cose che io non farei o che non mi darebbero soddisfazione.


Questo mi è chiaro non dico mica il contrario
Per quel che mi riguarda mi arrabatto nella vita di tutti i giorni e spesso devo accettare cose per andare avanti. Arrabattarmi anche con l’amante anche no grazie


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma sono tutte cazzate che non te lo voleva dire per non farti del male, semplicemente proteggeva se stessa, perché lei è quella che sbagliava. Sono semplicemente delle egoiste, non lo fossero state si sarebbero sedute e detto cosa bisogna aggiustare nel nostro rapporto


Però glielo ha detto, infatti....poteva omettere.


----------



## francoff (31 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> Allora ti tieni un amico e corri rischi
> E poi ripeto dall’altra parte o c’e Un’egoista che se ne frega della tua soddisfazione o c’e un nascondergli una verità,
> Sfido chiunque a volere una relazione con una donna che non raggiunge il piacere.
> Tu non ti sentiresti frustata se l’uomo con cui torci tuo marito è tanto carino ma non gode a letto con te?



quoto al 100%


----------



## patroclo (31 Luglio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mai.... tutto è relativo.. puó essere una ricerca che in alcuni casi richiede tempo
> 
> Il secondo grassetto invece sei tu. Perchè il sesso per te è componente imprescindibile per avere una soddisfazione completa nell’ambito di un rapporto clandestino (e non), proprio perché lì tu non cerchi tendenzialmente altro. Ma non per tutti è così.
> 
> Se pensiamo ad una sorta di compensazione, per alcuni potrebbe essere prioritaria la componente affettiva o altro.. e quindi anche se non si raggiunge l’orgasmo, ma ci sono attenzioni quotidiane può più che bastare.


...discutiamone......


----------



## Lostris (31 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto ci hai azzeccato. La seconda (anche se a volte stento a crederlo anche io) non credo cambi molto. Per me che abbia preso il pisello e abbia goduto o abbia preso il pisello e non abbia goduto non cambia molto. Secondo te allora perche' mi ha detto che ha fatto sesso anale e bevuto lo sperma e non ha avuto l'orgasmo? Forse perche' pensava che mi scandalizzasse di piu' che lei avesse goduto mentre bere lo sperma e' una cosa "normale" accettabilissima? Per me intendo


Sinceramente spero che non te l’abbia detto di sua spontanea volontà ma su sollecitazione tua e incalzata da tue domande...

Io non credo darei mai certi dettagli... ma non mi sono mai trovata in quella situazione.

Puó essere che lei pensi che tu ritenga più gravi certe cose di altre.. e sul perché di questo, se non è vero, ci rifletterei. Magari invece è lei che le ritiene più accettabili.

Stai parlando di cose - l’assaggiarsi, il sesso anale e l’orgasmo - che rientrano generalmente in un range di pratiche sessuali oserei dire “normali”, dove credo che uno si potrebbe risentire solo se gli venisse negato qualcosa senza ragione.


----------



## Lostris (31 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...discutiamone......


Con te... No....
 :bleble:


----------



## patroclo (31 Luglio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Con te... No....
> :bleble:


....uff :incazzato:


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non puo' essere che una donna faccia sesso (senza orgasmo ma solo fingendolo) con l'amante per essere gratificata per altre cose tipo : considerazione, bellezza, attrazione sessuale da parte di lui, considerazione professionale, esibizionismo da parte di lei, voglia di esprimere le proprie fantasie erotiche all'amante non avendo il coraggio di esprimerle al marito?
> 
> Lei fingeva, ha finto anche con me, glielo ho chiesto, e' completamente diverso da quello che ha davvero. Paradossalmente e' piu' erotico quello finto.


E' possibilissimo continuare a desiderare un amante anche se non ti fa raggiungere l'orgasmo.
Tanto possibile che è successo anche alla mia ex - il tradimento che ho subito e che mi ha fatto approdare qui ormai più di quattro anni fa.
E io lo so per certo.
Come diceva qualcuno, dipende da cosa le manca.
Stavamo insieme da tanti anni e tutto era ben rodato, sapevo perfettamente come farla venire e questo, paradossalmente, era uno dei problemi: negli utlimi tempi non tentavo più alcuna variazione, andavo a colpo sicuro con una certa posizione, un certo ritmo, nel giro di 10 minuti venivamo contemporaneamente.
Era tutto molto bello, ma anche troppo prevedibile.
Lui invece rappresentava la continua variazione, era per lei eccitante, e le andava benissimo, tanto l'orgasmo lo raggiungeva con me oppure, in mia assenza, col suo amato vibratore.

PS: come fa un orgasmo finto ad essere più erotico di quello vero? A me qualunque tipo di finta mi fa perdere l'eccitazione beh esagero ). Mentre quello vero è semplicemente sublime. Senti i muscoli del suo corpo che si contraggono, il bacino che si tende, il suo corpo che chiede di andare più a fondo, il tutto senza bisogno di urlare o di ansimare chissà quanto, solo il respiro che si fa più concitato...non c'è nulla di più erotico!


----------



## alberto15 (31 Luglio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sinceramente spero che non te l’abbia detto di sua spontanea volontà ma su sollecitazione tua e incalzata da tue domande...Io non credo darei mai certi dettagli... ma non mi sono mai trovata in quella situazione.Puó essere che lei pensi che tu ritenga più gravi certe cose di altre.. e sul perché di questo, se non è vero, ci rifletterei. Magari invece è lei che le ritiene più accettabili.Stai parlando di cose - l’assaggiarsi, il sesso anale e l’orgasmo - che rientrano generalmente in un range di pratiche sessuali oserei dire “normali”, dove credo che uno si potrebbe risentire solo se gli venisse negato qualcosa senza ragione.


non e' che l'ho "incalzata". E' stata, anzi , sono state discussioni di analisi della situazione molto pacate e, per quanto possibile, "serene" , non erano domande  furiose tipo "eccooo!!!! dimmi cosa hai fatto troiaaaa!!!!! Altrimenti e' finitaaaa tra noiiii!!! Piuttosto sono discussioni nelle quali ho cercato di capire cosa lei cercava anche se non e' che lei cercasse proprio ma diciamo era piu' debole di quel che pensassi anche per causa mia, per episodi pregressi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (31 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto ci hai azzeccato. La seconda (anche se a volte stento a crederlo anche io) non credo cambi molto. Per me che abbia preso il pisello e abbia goduto o abbia preso il pisello e non abbia goduto non cambia molto. Secondo te allora perche' mi ha detto che ha fatto sesso anale e bevuto lo sperma e non ha avuto l'orgasmo? Forse perche' pensava che mi scandalizzasse di piu' che lei avesse goduto mentre bere lo sperma e' una cosa "normale" accettabilissima? Per me intendo


Se ha accettato di entrare così nei dettagli allora può essere vero.
Anche se, a ben pensarci, una furbata potrebbe essere questa: se una beve sperma con piacere, lo fa con tutti; se lei lo fa, a te sarebbe suonato falso il "no, a lui non l'ho bevuto"; ma l'orgasmo non è controllabile, l'orgasmo non si può concedere, l'orgasmo lo provi o non lo provi. Quindi diventa "si amore, con lui ho fatto tutto ciò che sai ma solo tu sai farmi godere".
Deve sapere tu se tua moglie è tipa da questi atteggiamenti o meno.


----------



## alberto15 (31 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Deve sapere tu se tua moglie è tipa da questi atteggiamenti o meno.


no , non e' una sa smancerie. Non credo nemmeno con lui. Ma solo io trovo coerente (nell'assurdita' del tradimento) quello che mi ha detto?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> no , non e' una sa smancerie. Non credo nemmeno con lui. Ma solo io trovo coerente (nell'assurdita' del tradimento) quello che mi ha detto?


Io trovo assurdo chiedere particolari e rispondere.


----------



## stany (31 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo assurdo chiedere particolari e rispondere.


Ma tanto...un minimo di pudore...(mi verrebbe da dire "buon senso')


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma tanto...un minimo di pudore...(mi verrebbe da dire "buon senso')


Appunto.


----------



## stany (31 Luglio 2018)

Boh...ora, svogliatamente , devo andare al burgher king...
Buona serata agli ospiti.


----------



## danny (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apparentemente O.T.
> Ti è mai capitato di incrociare al supermercato, al ristorante o all’ikea o in spiaggia coppie in cui uno dei due tratta l’altro da deficiente?
> Non è necessario che insulti, basta che risulti platealmente che ha scarsa considerazione.
> Beh se non si separano evidentemente è perché non ci sono le condizioni.
> Per questi una persona che apprezza, ammira e dà attenzione sarebbe più importante di un sesso strepitoso.


Vero.


----------



## danny (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la gente si arrabatta con quello che trova.
> Magari un amico che mostra di apprezzarla non ce l’ha.
> Succedono tante cose che io non farei o che non mi darebbero soddisfazione.


Vero anche questo.


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo assurdo chiedere particolari e rispondere.


tu , per fortuna non sono come te.


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma tanto...un minimo di pudore...(mi verrebbe da dire "buon senso')


non ci arrivi proprio vero?


----------



## stany (2 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non ci arrivi proprio vero?


Contenti voi..


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo assurdo chiedere particolari e rispondere.


Non è assurdo purtroppo. Anzi, credo sia abbastanza tipico. Molti traditi reagiscono preferendo andare oltre e non sviscerare, spesso invece si innesca un meccanismo perverso per cui si vuole sapere tutto.

Si chiede tutto.

E piú fa male, più non ne hai abbastanza.

Perché? Non lo so. Non l'ho mai capito. Forse si spera di sprofondare in fretta, raggiungere subito il fondo. Per poi risalire?

O forse si preferisce avere ben chiaro ogni dettaglio per non lasciare spazio a fantasie peggiori della realtà?


----------



## Lorella (2 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Non è assurdo purtroppo. Anzi, credo sia abbastanza tipico. Molti traditi reagiscono preferendo andare oltre e non sviscerare, spesso invece si innesca un meccanismo perverso per cui si vuole sapere tutto.
> 
> Si chiede tutto.
> 
> ...


Si entra in una spirale di curiosità morbosa e maledettamente dannosa, che ti porta a voler sapere a tutti i costi. Ovviamente non è un comportamento razionale. Ma in quei frangenti, la razionalità è alquanto compromessa


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Agosto 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Si entra in una spirale di curiosità morbosa e maledettamente dannosa, che ti porta a voler sapere a tutti i costi. Ovviamente non è un comportamento razionale. Ma in quei frangenti, la razionalità è alquanto compromessa


A me è capitato di essere talmente traumatizzata dalla scoperta, che nei mesi successivi sembravo ossessionata dalla ricerca di nuove scoperte, nuovi dettagli, come se volessi rivivere quel trauma molte volte, pur avendone paura.

Sí, la razionalità va a farsi benedire. Ma sicuramente ci saranno persone più forti, forse, che reagiscono in modo più equilibrato e funzionale.

Io non ero tra quelle.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Agosto 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Si entra in una spirale di curiosità morbosa e maledettamente dannosa, che ti porta a voler sapere a tutti i costi. Ovviamente non è un comportamento razionale. Ma in quei frangenti, la razionalità è alquanto compromessa


Si vuol sapere tutto perché si spera che dal ''confronto'' se ne  può uscire comunque vincitori...ci si vuol sentire comunque speciali, unici,.migliori dell altro. L ideale sarebbe chiedere come era a letto, cosa facevate, cosa ti piaceva e sentirsi dire che non è mai stato come con te. Per fare questo confronto (che è tutto tuo, interno) vuoi avere tutte le informazioni possibili. Peccato che spesso è un esercizio inutile, impossibile, doloroso e soprattutto chiedi a chi difficilmente sarà chiaro ed esplicito.


----------



## Cuore2018 (2 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si vuol sapere tutto perché si spera che dal ''confronto'' se ne  può uscire comunque vincitori...ci si vuol sentire comunque speciali, unici,.migliori dell altro.


In parte sí.
Ma non è tutto qui. Io in me, mentre chiedevo ogni dettaglio, sentivo tanta disperazione, come se volessi farmi del male di proposito.

Alcuni dettagli hanno proprio condizionato il rapporto con me stessa e la mia femminilità.
Sapere che aveva cercato donne con seni grandi, ad esempio, ha creato all'epoca un calo drastico dell'autostima.
Era come una conferma del fatto che una parte del mio corpo non lo soddisfaceva. 
Per mesi e mesi, ogni volta che passava accanto a noi una donna formosa, mi sentivo una nullità.

E non me ne fregava niente se mi diceva che il sesso con loro non era bello come il sesso con me, e che lo eccitava solo il momento della ricerca e dei preliminari... Io focalizzavo solo quello che mi faceva stare peggio.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Agosto 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Si entra in una spirale di curiosità morbosa e maledettamente dannosa, che ti porta a voler sapere a tutti i costi. Ovviamente non è un comportamento razionale. Ma in quei frangenti, la razionalità è alquanto compromessa


Si, la razionalità è precaria. Io ho telefonato alla sua ( una delle sue). 
E’ stata una telefonata in cui sono stata molto gentile con lei: le ho detto subito che non ero arrabbiata con lei e che la colpa era di mio marito. Ho chiamato perché volevo sapere cosa era successo fra lei e mio marito. Lui non mi voleva dire niente. Mi diceva che non ha fatto niente con lei. Lei era una prostituta, l’ha pagata, ma non ha fatto niente. Ripetutamente. Immaginavo e speravo che un cliente così strano lei se lo ricordasse... invece mi ha solo detto che non si ricorda niente perché lei ha tanti clienti. Tra me e lei c’è stata quindi una telefonata molto calma e rispettuosa. Per me nonostante lo shock era chiaro che la colpa era solo di mio marito.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Non è assurdo purtroppo. Anzi, credo sia abbastanza tipico. Molti traditi reagiscono preferendo andare oltre e non sviscerare, spesso invece si innesca un meccanismo perverso per cui si vuole sapere tutto.
> 
> Si chiede tutto.
> 
> ...


l'ultima che hai detto. Voglio sapere tutti i dettagli perche' la risposta "meglio che non sai "certe cose" e' terrificante, almeno per me. Poi magari sapendoli, certi dettagli non sono cosi' poi terribili. Io immaginavo le peggiori cose poi invece si sono rivelate cose "normali".


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> In parte sí.
> Ma non è tutto qui. Io in me, mentre chiedevo ogni dettaglio, sentivo tanta disperazione, come se volessi farmi del male di proposito.
> Alcuni dettagli hanno proprio condizionato il rapporto con me stessa e la mia femminilità.
> Sapere che aveva cercato donne con seni grandi, ad esempio, ha creato all'epoca un calo drastico dell'autostima.
> ...


La cosa piu' dolorosa e' sapere che tu non puoi farci niente. Puoi solo sperare.


p.s. so che non c'entra ma ti sembrera' strano ma ci sono uomini che apprezzano molto di piu' donne col seno piccolo rispetto a quelle col seno grande. Io sono uno di quelli.


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Non è assurdo purtroppo. Anzi, credo sia abbastanza tipico. Molti traditi reagiscono preferendo andare oltre e non sviscerare, spesso invece si innesca un meccanismo perverso per cui si vuole sapere tutto.
> 
> Si chiede tutto.
> 
> ...





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si vuol sapere tutto perché si spera che dal ''confronto'' se ne  può uscire comunque vincitori...ci si vuol sentire comunque speciali, unici,.migliori dell altro. L ideale sarebbe chiedere come era a letto, cosa facevate, cosa ti piaceva e sentirsi dire che non è mai stato come con te. Per fare questo confronto (che è tutto tuo, interno) vuoi avere tutte le informazioni possibili. Peccato che spesso è un esercizio inutile, impossibile, doloroso e soprattutto chiedi a chi difficilmente sarà chiaro ed esplicito.


Con la mia ex, ormai 4 anni fa, quello che spinse me a voler conoscere ogni dettaglio, fino ad accettare di assistere a un loro incontro, fu il desiderio irreferenabile di riprendere possesso della nostra intimità. Come se la conoscenza, o addirittura la visione, del tradimento mi permettesse di controllare la situazione. E come se questo controllo mi permettesse di possederla di nuovo in modo esclusivo.
In un certo senso era un pensiero anche razionale: integrando la loro intimità nella nostra coppia, io ristabilivo un ordine nel quale il centro era la coppia e non il rapporto fedifrago.


----------



## Cuore2018 (6 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Con la mia ex, ormai 4 anni fa, quello che spinse me a voler conoscere ogni dettaglio, fino ad accettare di assistere a un loro incontro, fu il desiderio irreferenabile di riprendere possesso della nostra intimità. Come se la conoscenza, o addirittura la visione, del tradimento mi permettesse di controllare la situazione. E come se questo controllo mi permettesse di possederla di nuovo in modo esclusivo.
> In un certo senso era un pensiero anche razionale: integrando la loro intimità nella nostra coppia, io ristabilivo un ordine nel quale il centro era la coppia e non il rapporto fedifrago.


Interessante visione.
Ma tu hai assistito a un loro incontro nel senso di incontro sessuale? :sorpreso:


----------



## Cuore2018 (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ci sono uomini che apprezzano molto di piu' donne col seno piccolo rispetto a quelle col seno grande. Io sono uno di quelli.


Lo so, meno male che esistete! 
Comunque a prescindere dal desiderio maschile, ho sempre ammirato e apprezzato i seni grandi, ti dirò che pur essendo assolutamente etero, il seno grande ha sempre avuto qualcosa di erotico per me 

Poi oggi, a 44 anni, ringrazio il cielo di avere il seno che ho, senza smagliature e ancora giovane, oggi è una delle parti di me che apprezzo di più e la mia terza non la cambierei con nessun'altra misura


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Interessante visione.
> Ma tu hai assistito a un loro incontro nel senso di incontro sessuale? :sorpreso:


...non osavo chiedere......



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Lo so, meno male che esistete!
> Comunque a prescindere dal desiderio maschile, ho sempre ammirato e apprezzato i seni grandi, ti dirò che pur essendo assolutamente etero, il seno grande ha sempre avuto qualcosa di erotico per me
> 
> Poi oggi, a 44 anni, ringrazio il cielo di avere il seno che ho, senza smagliature e ancora giovane, oggi è una delle parti di me che apprezzo di più e la mia terza non la cambierei con nessun'altra misura


Ho sempre collegato "le tettone" più ad un immaginario erotico poco evoluto, al bisogno immediato di vedere e toccare, e ammetto che anche la mia pubertà ne è stata segnata.

Poi si matura e i gusti cambiano.....


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Lo so, meno male che esistete! Comunque a prescindere dal desiderio maschile, ho sempre ammirato e apprezzato i seni grandi, ti dirò che pur essendo assolutamente etero, il seno grande ha sempre avuto qualcosa di erotico per me Poi oggi, a 44 anni, ringrazio il cielo di avere il seno che ho, senza smagliature e ancora giovane, oggi è una delle parti di me che apprezzo di più e la mia terza non la cambierei con nessun'altra misura


 e terza e' un seno piccolo per te?   direi che e' normale. Io parlavo di una prima o di una seconda.... ! ah ah ah beh anche una terza dai!


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Interessante visione.
> Ma tu hai assistito a un loro incontro nel senso di incontro sessuale? :sorpreso:


non credo sarebbero stati "naturali"


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Interessante visione.
> Ma tu hai assistito a un loro incontro nel senso di incontro sessuale? :sorpreso:


Sì, ma la cosa scatenò già abbastanza scalpore qui quando venni a raccontarlo, non mi va di ripetere l'esperienza e in ogni caso la sento come una cosa tanto lontana da me, oggi, che quasi mi sembra irreale.
Quello che mi interessava ricordare è il meccanismo: conoscere dà l'illusione di possedere, e possedere dà l'illusione di condividere. Anche se rimarrà sempre qualcosa di inafferrabile.
Assistere al loro incontro non fece che alzare la posta e rimandare la rottura. Pero' accelero' il mio distacco emotivo: nonostante la mia partecipazione, lei non torno' mai più ad essere la stessa. 
Inizio solo ora a capire di averlo fatto per conoscere, possedere e infine rigettare. 
Come a dire: dopo il tradimento sapevo che lei era un'altra, ma volevo vederlo con i miei occhi per toccarla quest'altra e infine, riconosciutala come estranea, rigettarla.


----------



## Cuore2018 (6 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, ma la cosa scatenò già abbastanza scalpore qui quando venni a raccontarlo, non mi va di ripetere l'esperienza e in ogni caso la sento come una cosa tanto lontana da me, oggi, che quasi mi sembra irreale.
> Quello che mi interessava ricordare è il meccanismo: conoscere dà l'illusione di possedere, e possedere dà l'illusione di condividere. Anche se rimarrà sempre qualcosa di inafferrabile.
> Assistere al loro incontro non fece che alzare la posta e rimandare la rottura. Pero' accelero' il mio distacco emotivo: nonostante la mia partecipazione, lei non torno' mai più ad essere la stessa.
> Inizio solo ora a capire di averlo fatto per conoscere, possedere e infine rigettare.
> Come a dire: dopo il tradimento sapevo che lei era un'altra, ma volevo vederlo con i miei occhi per toccarla quest'altra e infine, riconosciutala come estranea, rigettarla.


Figurati, non voglio farti raccontare... Era solo per capire. Non avevo mai sentito una cosa così.

Peró comprendo la dinamica.

Insolita, coraggiosa, ma evidentemente efficace.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Assistere al loro incontro non fece che alzare la posta e rimandare la rottura. Pero' accelero' il mio distacco emotivo: nonostante la mia partecipazione, lei non torno' mai più ad essere la stessa.
> Inizio solo ora a capire di averlo fatto per conoscere, possedere e infine rigettare.
> Come a dire: dopo il tradimento sapevo che lei era un'altra, ma volevo vederlo con i miei occhi per toccarla quest'altra e infine, riconosciutala come estranea, rigettarla.


Interessante punto di vista. La stessa cosa che ho detto a mia moglie , spero peraltro di non arrivarci mai, per non avere lo stesso epilogo, piu' che  altro.....


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Figurati, non voglio farti raccontare... Era solo per capire. Non avevo mai sentito una cosa così.
> Peró comprendo la dinamica.
> Insolita, coraggiosa, ma evidentemente efficace.


Beh io sono arrivato all'intenzione. Per fortuna (o sfortuna non lo so ancora) non siamo arrivati fino a li'.


----------



## Cuore2018 (6 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e terza e' un seno piccolo per te?   direi che e' normale. Io parlavo di una prima o di una seconda.... ! ah ah ah beh anche una terza dai!


Il mio sogno era una bella quarta piena.
Il mio ex si era buttato direttamente sulle quinte


----------



## alberto15 (6 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Il mio sogno era una bella quarta piena.Il mio ex si era buttato direttamente sulle quinte


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Figurati, non voglio farti raccontare... Era solo per capire. Non avevo mai sentito una cosa così.
> 
> Peró comprendo la dinamica.
> 
> Insolita, coraggiosa, ma evidentemente efficace.





alberto15 ha detto:


> Interessante punto di vista. La stessa cosa che ho detto a mia moglie , spero peraltro di non arrivarci mai, per non avere lo stesso epilogo, piu' che  altro.....


Nelle intenzioni, l'epilogo non doveva essere quello, anzi, l'obiettivo cosciente era di recuperare il rapporto accettando, per un periodo che doveva essere limitato, che lei vedesse anche l'amante - lei mi addosso' tutte le colpe del suo tradimento e io riconobbi che almeno in parte aveva ragione.
All'inizio sembro' andare meglio: una volta saputo, e persino visto, quello che faceva, non avevo più volontà di controllo - gelosia si, ma senza dubbi e tormenti, che sono la principale fonte di sofferenza, più che la gelosia in sé.
Poi pero' il fatto che lei si facesse i cazzi suoi - in tutti i sensi - mi porto' ad nutrire una sorta di disgusto per lei, più che altro per la debolozza che mostrava nel continuare a vedere l'amante.
E quindi cominciai anch'io ad avere altre storie....eravamo diventati una coppia libera.
E beh, un po' lei mi aveva deluso, un po' i problemi che c'erano prima un po' alla volta si ripresentavano...il terreno era pronto per far si che uno dei due incontrasse qualcuno che fosse più di un semplice amante. Ed è stato questo che ha segnato la fine definitva


----------



## Lara3 (7 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Lo so, meno male che esistete!
> Comunque a prescindere dal desiderio maschile, ho sempre ammirato e apprezzato i seni grandi, ti dirò che pur essendo assolutamente etero, il seno grande ha sempre avuto qualcosa di erotico per me
> 
> Poi oggi, a 44 anni, ringrazio il cielo di avere il seno che ho, senza smagliature e ancora giovane, oggi è una delle parti di me che apprezzo di più e la mia terza non la cambierei con nessun'altra misura


Ma una terza per me non significa seno piccolo !
Io direi : ideale !
P.S. come me !


----------



## Lara3 (7 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Il mio sogno era una bella quarta piena.
> Il mio ex si era buttato direttamente sulle quinte


Pessimi gusti il tuo ex


----------



## Lara3 (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Nelle intenzioni, l'epilogo non doveva essere quello, anzi, l'obiettivo cosciente era di recuperare il rapporto accettando, per un periodo che doveva essere limitato, che lei vedesse anche l'amante - lei mi addosso' tutte le colpe del suo tradimento e io riconobbi che almeno in parte aveva ragione.
> All'inizio sembro' andare meglio: una volta saputo, e persino visto, quello che faceva, non avevo più volontà di controllo - gelosia si, ma senza dubbi e tormenti, che sono la principale fonte di sofferenza, più che la gelosia in sé.
> Poi pero' il fatto che lei si facesse i cazzi suoi - in tutti i sensi - mi porto' ad nutrire una sorta di disgusto per lei, più che altro per la debolozza che mostrava nel continuare a vedere l'amante.
> E quindi cominciai anch'io ad avere altre storie....eravamo diventati una coppia libera.
> E beh, un po' lei mi aveva deluso, un po' i problemi che c'erano prima un po' alla volta si ripresentavano...il terreno era pronto per far si che uno dei due incontrasse qualcuno che fosse più di un semplice amante. Ed è stato questo che ha segnato la fine definitva


Conoscere dettagli è il chiodo fisso per i traditi. Giusto per riuscire a vedere la persona che hanno davanti e che non riconoscono più. Forse si spera che è meno peggio di quello che si pensa e si immagina. 
Anche io volevo sapere ai tempi cosa era successo: giusto per capire che tipo di persona era mio marito e per motivi di igiene. E anche per sapere fino a che punto fosse  incosciente. Non ho mai avuto risposte da lui. Nessun tipo di risposta.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Conoscere dettagli è il chiodo fisso per i traditi. Giusto per riuscire a vedere la persona che hanno davanti e che non riconoscono più. Forse si spera che è meno peggio di quello che si pensa e si immagina. Anche io volevo sapere ai tempi cosa era successo: giusto per capire che tipo di persona era mio marito e per motivi di igiene. E anche per sapere fino a che punto fosse  incosciente. Non ho mai avuto risposte da lui. Nessun tipo di risposta.


Vero hai perfettamente ragione sui dettagli. Se tuo marito non ti ha dato nessuna risposta significa che non vuole ricucire....Ma mi pare di avere capito che vivete ancora insieme.... Non capisco....Perche'?


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Conoscere dettagli è il chiodo fisso per i traditi. Giusto per riuscire a vedere la persona che hanno davanti e che non riconoscono più. Forse si spera che è meno peggio di quello che si pensa e si immagina.
> Anche io volevo sapere ai tempi cosa era successo: giusto per capire che tipo di persona era mio marito e per motivi di igiene. E anche per sapere fino a che punto fosse  incosciente. Non ho mai avuto risposte da lui. Nessun tipo di risposta.





alberto15 ha detto:


> Vero hai perfettamente ragione sui dettagli. Se tuo marito non ti ha dato nessuna risposta significa che non vuole ricucire....Ma mi pare di avere capito che vivete ancora insieme.... Non capisco....Perche'?


Non è detto che non dare dettagli significhi non voler ricucire. Anzi. Puo' essere anche segno della volontà di proteggere il rapporto. Dare dettagli, si sa, puo' essere molto pericoloso - paragoni, insicurezze, paranoie, ecc.


----------



## Kaytranada (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è detto che non dare dettagli significhi non voler ricucire. Anzi. Puo' essere anche segno della volontà di proteggere il rapporto. Dare dettagli, si sa, puo' essere molto pericoloso - paragoni, insicurezze, paranoie, ecc.


Anche io quando l’ho saputo ho voluto sapere ogni dettaglio, primo perché sono curioso di natura, secondo come dice un altro commento era per vedere fino a che punto è arrivata con l’incoscienza, terzo per capire chi avevo davanti, e quarto per malattie varie. 
Però non mi ha suscitato nessuna insicurezza anzi.. dopo tutto quello che ho scoperto, sono fiero di come ho reagito al tutto e sono fiero dell’uomo che sto diventando. Non penso che lei possa dire lo stesso.


----------



## stany (7 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è detto che non dare dettagli significhi non voler ricucire. Anzi. Puo' essere anche segno della volontà di proteggere il rapporto. Dare dettagli, si sa, puo' essere molto pericoloso - paragoni, insicurezze, paranoie, ecc.


Concordo. Questione di punti di vista.
E, soprattutto di voler controllare il presente attraverso il pregresso ....


----------



## alberto15 (8 Agosto 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Anche io quando l’ho saputo ho voluto sapere ogni dettaglio, primo perché sono curioso di natura, secondo come dice un altro commento era per vedere fino a che punto è arrivata con l’incoscienza, terzo per capire chi avevo davanti, e quarto per malattie varie.
> Però non mi ha suscitato nessuna insicurezza anzi.. dopo tutto quello che ho scoperto, sono fiero di come ho reagito al tutto e sono fiero dell’uomo che sto diventando. Non penso che lei possa dire lo stesso.


idem come sopra


----------



## oriente70 (8 Agosto 2018)

Sinceramente dei dettagli non mi interesserebbe nulla.
Patto sciolto [emoji485][emoji485].
Si cambia contratto ... O si molla il socio.[emoji41]


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sinceramente dei dettagli non mi interesserebbe nulla.
> Patto sciolto [emoji485][emoji485].
> Si cambia contratto ... O si molla il socio.[emoji41]


Infatti a me non interessava nulla.
Credo che nella richiesta di particolari ci siano molte cose che aiutano a capire il tradito e la relazione.
Posso ipotizzare una idea del sesso non solo come esclusività (abbastanza normale) ma in una idea parcellizzata del sesso come conquista o concessione di spazi e territori, insomma una idea di possesso. È un bisogno ansioso di controllo. 
Spesso mi sembra anche una idea anche un po’ morbosa relativamente a certi aspetti.
Io se avessi tradito e mi fossero stati chiesti i particolari che sono stati descritti qui, avrei lasciato il tradito per questo e non per l’amante.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti a me non interessava nulla.
> Credo che nella richiesta di particolari ci siano molte cose che aiutano a capire il tradito e la relazione.
> Posso ipotizzare una idea del sesso non solo come esclusività (abbastanza normale) ma in una idea parcellizzata del sesso come conquista o concessione di spazi e territori, insomma una idea di possesso. È un bisogno ansioso di controllo.
> Spesso mi sembra anche una idea anche un po’ morbosa relativamente a certi aspetti.
> Io se avessi tradito e mi fossero stati chiesti i particolari che sono stati descritti qui, avrei lasciato il tradito per questo e non per l’amante.


Non è detto che chi scende in dettagli dica la verità [emoji41].
Di solito si minimizza [emoji19].
E non c'è nulla da capire c'è solo da prendere atto che il contratto fra le parti è nullo.
Poi quello che avviene dopo la scoperta dipende dalla situazione familiare.
E ammiro chi riesce a convivere con il traditore a casa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è detto che chi scende in dettagli dica la verità [emoji41].
> Di solito si minimizza [emoji19].
> E non c'è nulla da capire c'è solo da prendere atto che il contratto fra le parti è nullo.
> Poi quello che avviene dopo la scoperta dipende dalla situazione familiare.
> E ammiro chi riesce a convivere con il traditore a casa.


Io cercavo di capire le motivazioni di chi chiede. 
È come se ci fosse una graduatoria di gravità in base alle pratiche.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cercavo di capire le motivazioni di chi chiede.
> È come se ci fosse una graduatoria di gravità in base alle pratiche.


E ti vai a fidare di ciò che dice chi ti ha mentito per tradire [emoji41].
Scendere in dettagli è inutile e di poco gusto [emoji377][emoji377]


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E ti vai a fidare di ciò che dice chi ti ha mentito per tradire [emoji41].
> Scendere in dettagli è inutile e di poco gusto [emoji377][emoji377]


A parte l’insensatezza, forse potrebbe essere un modo per riacquistare un ruolo privilegiato. 
Domando a chi l’ha fatto.


----------



## stany (8 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E ti vai a fidare di ciò che dice chi ti ha mentito per tradire [emoji41].
> Scendere in dettagli è inutile e di poco gusto [emoji377][emoji377]


Esatto!!


----------



## stany (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti a me non interessava nulla.
> Credo che nella richiesta di particolari ci siano molte cose che aiutano a capire il tradito e la relazione.
> Posso ipotizzare una idea del sesso non solo come esclusività (abbastanza normale) ma in una idea parcellizzata del sesso come conquista o concessione di spazi e territori, insomma una idea di possesso. È un bisogno ansioso di controllo.
> Spesso mi sembra anche una idea anche un po’ morbosa relativamente a certi aspetti.
> Io se avessi tradito e mi fossero stati chiesti i particolari che sono stati descritti qui, avrei lasciato il tradito per questo e non per l’amante.


Concordo.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E ti vai a fidare di ciò che dice chi ti ha mentito per tradire [emoji41].
> Scendere in dettagli è inutile e di poco gusto [emoji377][emoji377]


Non sarei così categorico . Gli esperti dicono che chi ha subito un tradimento si trova a dover affrontare uno dei peggiori dolori ... chi non supera il lutto si trova involontariamente a dover riprodurre più e più volte l’evento...richiedendo continui dettagli... l’intento è quello di esorcizzarlo ...ma il risultato peggiora le cose ...

In sintesi, sarei comprensivo e proverei “pena” per chi lo fa...senza doverlo accusare di cattivo gusto.

Io non ho chiesto perché l’atto sessuale in se non mi ha ferito più di tutto l’insieme...e le cose che volevo sapere di lei le ho scoperte da sola ...
Il sentirle dire da lui mi avrebbe ferito troppo .....
Poi considerate che in una volta sola ho scoperto il duplice tradimento del mio coniuge: uno con l’amante molto più giovane di cui si era invaghito (per non dire innamorato perso) e l'altra una con cui ha solo fatto sesso  .... dicendomi una delle cose peggiori che si possano dire “non è stato nulla di importante quello...lascia perdere ...” 
Facendomi capire così che :
1) la seconda invece era importante 
2) mi ha tradito anche per una cosa per lui di poco conto ...quindi valevo proprio zero ...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non sarei così categorico . Gli esperti dicono che chi ha subito un tradimento si trova a dover affrontare uno dei peggiori dolori ... chi non supera il lutto si trova involontariamente a dover riprodurre più e più volte l’evento...richiedendo continui dettagli... l’intento è quello di esorcizzarlo ...ma il risultato peggiora le cose ...
> 
> In sintesi, sarei comprensivo e proverei “pena” per chi lo fa...senza doverlo accusare di cattivo gusto.
> 
> ...


Non è che se muore qualcuno filmi il trapasso e continui a guardarlo per esorcizzare. Basta una volta è un funerale.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non sarei così categorico . Gli esperti dicono che chi ha subito un tradimento si trova a dover affrontare uno dei peggiori dolori ... chi non supera il lutto si trova involontariamente a dover riprodurre più e più volte l’evento...richiedendo continui dettagli... l’intento è quello di esorcizzarlo ...ma il risultato peggiora le cose ...
> 
> In sintesi, sarei comprensivo e proverei “pena” per chi lo fa...senza doverlo accusare di cattivo gusto.
> 
> ...


Concordo già dal momento che uno tradisce del coniuge proprio non gli interessa nulla.
E chiedere i dettagli ripeto è inutile perché in quel momento penso all'imbarazzo del traditore che cercherà di minimizzare su dettagli che potrebbero allontanare del tutto il tradito.


----------



## Kaytranada (8 Agosto 2018)

Alla fin fine è solamente un atto puramente egoistico, non ci sono scuse o problemi di coppia che tengano per farti fare un gesto così. Semplicemente te ne freghi del partner e via per voglia tua, e invece che lasciare il tradito si continua a restare per comodità e quant’altro, da qualsiasi parte la vedi, e sempre puro egoismo.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che se muore qualcuno filmi il trapasso e continui a guardarlo per esorcizzare. Basta una volta è un funerale.


Sai bene che non è così semplice 
Sarebbe bello sentirsi perfetti e pensare quando si scopre di essere traditi che siccome l’altro ha sbagliato se ne deve andare perché ha violato le regole ...e via a rimboccarti le maniche per rifarti una vita ...
..ma si è diversi e si hanno storie diverse alle spalle , che fanno reagire in modo diverso a una violenza...perché per quanto se ne dica qui ...e per quanto si cerchino mille motivazioni ...si tratta di un atto che indiscutibilmente provoca molto dolore ..e al dolore si reagisce a volte come si può .... e non come si dovrebbe


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sai bene che non è così semplice
> Sarebbe bello sentirsi perfetti e pensare quando si scopre di essere traditi che siccome l’altro ha sbagliato se ne deve andare perché ha violato le regole ...e via a rimboccarti le maniche per rifarti una vita ...
> ..ma si è diversi e si hanno storie diverse alle spalle , che fanno reagire in modo diverso a una violenza...perché per quanto se ne dica qui ...e per quanto si cerchino mille motivazioni ...si tratta di un atto che indiscutibilmente provoca molto dolore ..e al dolore si reagisce a volte come si può .... e non come si dovrebbe


Non contestavo il dolore, anche da perdite più definitive ci si riprende a fatica e la mancanza si sente per decenni.
Contestavo l’ossessione di chiedere e richiedere e rievocare ogni particolare. Questo lo trovo deleterio per tutti.
Se non si sopporta il traditore, se si decide di tenerselo queste continue rievocazioni hanno solo la funzione di creare un ologramma di un elefante anche quando è diventato un topolino fuggito in campagna. Solo che eheee non crederà il perfido traditore di passarla liscia, bisogna fargliela pagare! E via con un continuo tormento.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

Sarà che io amo la vita e non capisco perché si debba rovinarla.
Si sceglie. Poi si deve essere coerenti alla scelta.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non contestavo il dolore, anche da perdite più definitive ci si riprende a fatica e la mancanza si sente per decenni.
> Contestavo l’ossessione di chiedere e richiedere e rievocare ogni particolare. Questo lo trovo deleterio per tutti.
> Se non si sopporta il traditore, se si decide di tenerselo queste continue rievocazioni hanno solo la funzione di creare un ologramma di un elefante anche quando è diventato un topolino fuggito in campagna. Solo che eheee non crederà il perfido traditore di passarla liscia, bisogna fargliela pagare! E via con un continuo tormento.


Che non sia ne’ giusto ne’ tanto meno proficuo ne sono convinta anch’io...ma tu stai ragionando con lucidità sulla base del tuo modo d’essere. 
A volte non è tutto o bianco o nero ...non è facile dire “siccome hai scelto ...allora sopportane le conseguenze ...” . In quei momenti non si capisce più niente...se poi hai investito molto nella relazione ...fatichi a buttare via tutto e a decidere in un attimo cosa è meglio fare .... 
C’e Chi piange mentre fa la spesa ..chi vuole rimuovere ...chi perde il sonno e non riesce più a mangiare ...chi non riesce a lavorare e a badare ai figli in maniera adeguata ...e tra questi c’e Chi vuole capire nei dettagli ..ha bisogno di vedersi raccontata la scena con l’illusione forse che questo possa evitargli di ricostruirla da solo in maniera errata ...con l’illusione che alcuni dettagli lo rincuorino perché meno peggio di come se li era immaginati ... 
io ho immaginato il peggio (anche se non a livello sessuale )..ho immaginato lui che va da lei più contento di quanto fosse mentre tornava a casa ... con lei che cucina e si fa trovare carina ...niente figli per casa  che richiedono attenzione ...
magari chiedendoglielo avrebbe potuto mentirmi e dirmi che era lei a costringerlo a passare spesso (sto facendo un esempio ) e che si sentiva in colpa e non così sereno ...
Forse mi sarei illusa così di trovare sollievo ..
La stessa cosa per gli uomini che trovano devastante pensare alla moglie che gode più con l’amante ..e sentirsi dire che lui non era così bravo gli da una parvenza di sollievo.... anche se è quasi certa la menzogna ....
Sono modi, credo, per ricercare delle rassicurazioni ...sperando che la verità sia meno devastante di quanto possa immaginare la nostra mente


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Che non sia ne’ giusto ne’ tanto meno proficuo ne sono convinta anch’io...ma tu stai ragionando con lucidità sulla base del tuo modo d’essere.
> A volte non è tutto o bianco o nero ...non è facile dire “siccome hai scelto ...allora sopportane le conseguenze ...” . In quei momenti non si capisce più niente...se poi hai investito molto nella relazione ...fatichi a buttare via tutto e a decidere in un attimo cosa è meglio fare ....
> C’e Chi piange mentre fa la spesa ..chi vuole rimuovere ...chi perde il sonno e non riesce più a mangiare ...chi non riesce a lavorare e a badare ai figli in maniera adeguata ...e tra questi c’e Chi vuole capire nei dettagli ..ha bisogno di vedersi raccontata la scena con l’illusione forse che questo possa evitargli di ricostruirla da solo in maniera errata ...con l’illusione che alcuni dettagli lo rincuorino perché meno peggio di come se li era immaginati ...
> io ho immaginato il peggio (anche se non a livello sessuale )..ho immaginato lui che va da lei più contento di quanto fosse mentre tornava a casa ... con lei che cucina e si fa trovare carina ...niente figli per casa  che richiedono attenzione ...
> ...


È proprio così..e in fin dei conti secondo me non sempre l'amante è meglio... altrimenti non si sarebbe scelto di restare con partner principale..nessuno immola la propria vita. Però chi vuol sapere cerca rassicurazioni per vincere una ''competizione'' con il terzo..purtroppo è cosi..


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Che non sia ne’ giusto ne’ tanto meno proficuo ne sono convinta anch’io...ma tu stai ragionando con lucidità sulla base del tuo modo d’essere.
> A volte non è tutto o bianco o nero ...non è facile dire “siccome hai scelto ...allora sopportane le conseguenze ...” . In quei momenti non si capisce più niente...se poi hai investito molto nella relazione ...fatichi a buttare via tutto e a decidere in un attimo cosa è meglio fare ....
> C’e Chi piange mentre fa la spesa ..chi vuole rimuovere ...chi perde il sonno e non riesce più a mangiare ...chi non riesce a lavorare e a badare ai figli in maniera adeguata ...e tra questi c’e Chi vuole capire nei dettagli ..ha bisogno di vedersi raccontata la scena con l’illusione forse che questo possa evitargli di ricostruirla da solo in maniera errata ...con l’illusione che alcuni dettagli lo rincuorino perché meno peggio di come se li era immaginati ...
> io ho immaginato il peggio (anche se non a livello sessuale )..ho immaginato lui che va da lei più contento di quanto fosse mentre tornava a casa ... con lei che cucina e si fa trovare carina ...niente figli per casa  che richiedono attenzione ...
> ...


Io non sto dicendo che si debba decidere in tre giorni, sto dicendo che una volta deciso si debba essere coerenti alla decisione. Se no è come se io dopo aver deciso di chiudere mi fossi preoccupata della sua salute o avessi chiesto che se ne preoccupasse lui.
Non esistono le emozioni fuori da uno schema e da un controllo cognitivo.
Se non si è in grado di uscirne da soli ci si fa aiutare, ma non ci si immerge ogni giorno nella stessa acqua sporca, rendendola sempre più sporca!

Una persona ha tradito? Significa che con l’amante ha provato piacere. Se era solo piacere fisico o anche gratificazione narcisistica o emozioni o sentimenti non cambia. 
Ti sembra possibile che uno vada dall’amante senza coinvolgimento ed euforia? Dovrebbe essere scemo. E sì preferiva andare dall’amante invece di venire a casa a preoccuparsi di mille cose. È da stronzi? Sì. Amen.
Ha tradito. 
Questo è quello che deve interessare. Si considera che nonostante il tradimento vale la pena? Allora si cura la ossessione. 
Ma ti pare che possa cambiare qualcosa come hanno fatto sesso e quanti messaggi si mandavano?
Ha tradito.
Denigrare l’amante chiedere reiteramente di smentire che abbia trovato coinvolgimento, mi ripeto, è solo ossessione. E l’ossessione è male.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sto dicendo che si debba decidere in tre giorni, sto dicendo che una volta deciso si debba essere coerenti alla decisione. Se no è come se io dopo aver deciso di chiudere mi fossi preoccupata della sua salute o avessi chiesto che se ne preoccupasse lui.
> Non esistono le emozioni fuori da uno schema e da un controllo cognitivo.
> Se non si è in grado di uscirne da soli ci si fa aiutare, ma non ci si immerge ogni giorno nella stessa acqua sporca, rendendola sempre più sporca!
> 
> ...


L ossessione trae origine dal non sentirsi più unici, gli eletti, il prescelto...nel rapporto di coppia VUOI essere il partner unico e non un parallelo o peggio un ripiego frutto di calcolo... chiedi dettagli sperando di trovare piccoli appigli che possano farti sentire di nuovo unico/speciale. Può essere una risposta tipo che non era un granche a letto o che viveva male la situazione pur non sapendo rinunciarci. Sarà stupido ma è cosi. È tosta pensare..''cara lui ti frullava le ovaie come non mai..ah scusa stasera che c'è a cena?''.. avete mai pensato che alla fine ha fatto le stesse identiche cose che ha fatto con un ex ..solo che ora ti rode. Perché? Perché oltre alla presa in giro c è la sensazione che abbia preferito qualcuno a te...al bivio tra te e l altro ha scelto. E questo fa veramente male. E ti senti perdente...e per galleggiare cerchi un salvagente..che può essere il sapere un dettaglio che ti elevi a rango superiore (es si ma non è stato come con te!). Anche in amicizia è cosi..mi sento miglior amico di qualcuno se questi riserva a me un atteggiamento speciale (condivide solo con me un segreto, un momento)...se non è cosi..mi sento un amico come tanti. In amore è peggio purtroppo e alla fine finisci comunque per provare un certo distacco e risentimento, pure se ricostruisci perché sei ancora innamorato.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> L ossessione trae origine dal non sentirsi più unici, gli eletti, il prescelto...nel rapporto di coppia VUOI essere il partner unico e non un parallelo o peggio un ripiego frutto di calcolo... chiedi dettagli sperando di trovare piccoli appigli che possano farti sentire di nuovo unico/speciale. Può essere una risposta tipo che non era un granche a letto o che viveva male la situazione pur non sapendo rinunciarci. Sarà stupido ma è cosi. È tosta pensare..''cara lui ti frullava le ovaie come non mai..ah scusa stasera che c'è a cena?''.. avete mai pensato che alla fine ha fatto le stesse identiche cose che ha fatto con un ex ..solo che ora ti rode. Perché? Perché oltre alla presa in giro c è la sensazione che abbia preferito qualcuno a te...al bivio tra te e l altro ha scelto. E questo fa veramente male. E ti senti perdente...e per galleggiare cerchi un salvagente..che può essere il sapere un dettaglio che ti elevi a rango superiore (es si ma non è stato come con te!). Anche in amicizia è cosi..mi sento miglior amico di qualcuno se questi riserva a me un atteggiamento speciale (condivide solo con me un segreto, un momento)...se non è cosi..mi sento un amico come tanti. In amore è peggio purtroppo e alla fine finisci comunque per provare un certo distacco e risentimento, pure se ricostruisci perché sei ancora innamorato.


Ma da che cosa ti vuoi salvare una volta preso atto del tradimento?
Se si preferisce l'amante è chiaro e limpido che il coniuge scala dopo il cane e forse se non rompe gli do il contentino [emoji57].
Un colpo di testa può durare una settimana , un mese . ma se va avanti da anni è inutile cercare spiegazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> L ossessione trae origine dal non sentirsi più unici, gli eletti, il prescelto...nel rapporto di coppia VUOI essere il partner unico e non un parallelo o peggio un ripiego frutto di calcolo... chiedi dettagli sperando di trovare piccoli appigli che possano farti sentire di nuovo unico/speciale. Può essere una risposta tipo che non era un granche a letto o che viveva male la situazione pur non sapendo rinunciarci. Sarà stupido ma è cosi. È tosta pensare..''cara lui ti frullava le ovaie come non mai..ah scusa stasera che c'è a cena?''.. avete mai pensato che alla fine ha fatto le stesse identiche cose che ha fatto con un ex ..solo che ora ti rode. Perché? Perché oltre alla presa in giro c è la sensazione che abbia preferito qualcuno a te...al bivio tra te e l altro ha scelto. E questo fa veramente male. E ti senti perdente...e per galleggiare cerchi un salvagente..che può essere il sapere un dettaglio che ti elevi a rango superiore (es si ma non è stato come con te!). Anche in amicizia è cosi..mi sento miglior amico di qualcuno se questi riserva a me un atteggiamento speciale (condivide solo con me un segreto, un momento)...se non è cosi..mi sento un amico come tanti. In amore è peggio purtroppo e alla fine finisci comunque per provare un certo distacco e risentimento, pure se ricostruisci perché sei ancora innamorato.


L’ho capito. Sono stata tradita anch’io.
Ma le cose che dici le trovo infantili e lo confermi richiedendole anche nella amicizia.
La specialità di un rapporto consiste nel rapporto, nelle risposte che si hanno/danno a situazioni e confidenze uguali.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sto dicendo che si debba decidere in tre giorni, sto dicendo che una volta deciso si debba essere coerenti alla decisione. Se no è come se io dopo aver deciso di chiudere mi fossi preoccupata della sua salute o avessi chiesto che se ne preoccupasse lui.
> Non esistono le emozioni fuori da uno schema e da un controllo cognitivo.
> Se non si è in grado di uscirne da soli ci si fa aiutare, ma non ci si immerge ogni giorno nella stessa acqua sporca, rendendola sempre più sporca!
> 
> ...


Capisco il tuo discorso, ma se è così frequente ci sarà un motivo ...e non credo sia quello di volersi crogiolare per forza nella sofferenza  o nel volerci mettere in fedifrago....
Sto cercando di capire . 
Razionalmente è come dici tu ..ma non tutti sono così bravi ...


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso, ma se è così frequente ci sarà un motivo ...e non credo sia quello di volersi crogiolare per forza nella sofferenza  o nel volerci mettere in fedifrago....
> Sto cercando di capire .
> Razionalmente è come dici tu ..ma non tutti sono così bravi ...


Infatti la maggior parte si separa o continua a vivere ma con profonde ferite. Il discorso del tanto è inutile crogiolarsi è una cagata detta da chi poi spesso reagisce facendosi a sua volta i cavoli suoi. Non si sceglie di soffrire. Un cazzotto è un cazzotto ..fa male. E se assestato bene lascia il segno. Per mesi, anni e chissà quanto. È un incidente causato da un altro e per il quale TU resti menomato a vita (io ad es non mi fidero mai piu..l ho perdonata e ho ritrovato fiducia in lei..ma ho perso la fiducia completa nelle persone) . Secondo me (cit)


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho capito. Sono stata tradita anch’io.
> Ma le cose che dici le trovo infantili e lo confermi richiedendole anche nella amicizia.
> La specialità di un rapporto consiste nel rapporto, nelle risposte che si hanno/danno a situazioni e confidenze uguali.


Sei stata tradita e hai tradito e tradisci? Non è infantile a mio avviso..se no facciamo un bel poliamore conclamato, un bel harem e chiudiamo il forum.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso, ma se è così frequente ci sarà un motivo ...e non credo sia quello di volersi crogiolare per forza nella sofferenza  o nel volerci mettere in fedifrago....
> Sto cercando di capire .
> Razionalmente è come dici tu ..ma non tutti sono così bravi ...


Credo che il motivo (e non sai con quanta fatica lo dico) stia in una relazione non equilibrata ben prima del tradimento.
È un po’ come quando scoppia una guerra, certamente ci sono popolino governanti aggressivi, ma le guerre hanno ragioni complesse e antiche ed è anche difficile risolvere quelle questioni a guerra finita.

Per quanto riguarda le relazioni ne discutiamo qui alcuni, come me, da anni proprio perché è affascinante capire come si costruiscono.
Quando si cercano realizzazioni di sé diverse e non conciliabili, spesso non consapevoli, non solo prima o poi scoppierà una crisi, ma non si risolverà con la buona volontà.

Spesso vengo considerata una che patologizza gli altri, ma se non si riesce a uscire da certi labirinti, bisogna accettare di farsi aiutare a costruire una mappa.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sei stata tradita e hai tradito e tradisci? Non è infantile a mio avviso..se no facciamo un bel poliamore conclamato, un bel harem e chiudiamo il forum.


Sono stata tradita, ho chiuso e non posso tradire nessuno.


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non sarei così categorico . Gli esperti dicono che chi ha subito un tradimento si trova a dover affrontare uno dei peggiori dolori ... chi non supera il lutto si trova involontariamente a dover riprodurre più e più volte l’evento...richiedendo continui dettagli... l’intento è quello di esorcizzarlo ...ma il risultato peggiora le cose ...
> 
> In sintesi, sarei comprensivo e proverei “pena” per chi lo fa...senza doverlo accusare di cattivo gusto...


Infatti sono dinamiche assolutamente normali e transitorie. Ne parlai in terapia anche con la mia psicologa che, saggiamente, mi tranquillizzó, esortandomi a non censurare le sensazioni che provavo e a concedermi la libertà di vivere tutto.

E infatti la curiosità morbosa e il desiderio di rivivere il "trauma" sparirono dopo 5-6 mesi.


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita, ho chiuso e non posso tradire nessuno.


Posso o voglio?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Posso o voglio?


Non posso perché non ho una relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Infatti sono dinamiche assolutamente normali e transitorie. Ne parlai in terapia anche con la mia psicologa che, saggiamente, mi tranquillizzó, esortandomi a non censurare le sensazioni che provavo e a concedermi la libertà di vivere tutto.
> 
> E infatti la curiosità morbosa e il desiderio di rivivere il "trauma" sparirono dopo 5-6 mesi.


Qui ci sono utenti che vanno avanti da anni.


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non posso perché non ho una relazione.


Ma se la avessi penseresti di tradire? Per quello domandavo. E quel "posso" mi stonava a prescindere.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma se la avessi penseresti di tradire? Per quello domandavo. E quel "posso" mi stonava a prescindere.


Ci mancherebbe!
Ma è proprio nella mia natura di ...bocca larga. Faccio fatica a non dire a estranei le cose che devo giustamente tenere riservate. 
Figuriamoci se riesco a tacere in una relazione.


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe!
> Ma è proprio nella mia natura di ...bocca larga. Faccio fatica a non dire a estranei le cose che devo giustamente tenere riservate.
> Figuriamoci se riesco a tacere in una relazione.


E allora forse è il caso di rivedere quel "posso" alla luce di quelle che sono tue ben altre  "riserve" nel rimetterti in gioco 

Io lo capisco, per altre ragioni, ma lo capisco. O almeno credo  

Io ad esempio provo oramai una sorta di frustrazione, nel non avere un certo tipo di relazione. E mi riferisco segnatamente alla sfera sessuale, in senso  "largo" però.
Non è che in giro manchino le persone  "interessanti" 
Però....
Ho 40 anni suonati. Parliamoci chiaro  
L'età del fidanzato che ti viene a prendere anche solo per la compagnia l'ho passata da mo' 
A 40 (e rotti  ) trovi gli sposati, qualcuno  "di ritorno", e gli scapoli impenitenti.
Ora... Io purtroppo ho un problema con il sesso. Dovuto al mio trauma, che direi e' stato abbastanza fortino. E per natura sono pure io totalitaria. Lo sposato e lo scapolo li evito. Perché per me non sarebbe abbastanza. Se una persona mi piace, la desidero, la "divido" per tanto altro.... Ma non per quello  .
Il separato/divorziato di ritorno spesso o vuole ricostruire (roba che allo stato io manco morta), oppure vuole farsi un po' come me.... i cazzi suoi MA restando fedele  
E quanti ne trovo? Capisci perché alla fine ti passa l'incentivo di risolvere il problema che sta alla radice. Ma che ci posso fare? E' la mia natura.


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E allora forse è il caso di rivedere quel "posso" alla luce di quelle che sono tue ben altre  "riserve" nel rimetterti in gioco
> 
> Io lo capisco, per altre ragioni, ma lo capisco. O almeno credo
> 
> ...



Ah. Dalla categoria dimenticavo i vedovi ottantenni, vale a dire praticamente il campione più significativo per me :mexican:

A proposito: il famoso in spiaggia quest'anno l'ho zittito subito:
-E' venuta da sola?
- Si. Felicemente!!!

E' fuggito :rotfl:


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui ci sono utenti che vanno avanti da anni.


Ebbè, allora non è sano, no. Esistono dei bravi psicologi, andare in terapia può essere una valida soluzione.


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe!
> Ma è proprio nella mia natura di ...bocca larga. Faccio fatica a non dire a estranei le cose che devo giustamente tenere riservate.
> Figuriamoci se riesco a tacere in una relazione.


Anch'io sono così. Alla fine la mia sincerità non la considero nemmeno una virtù, è solo una mia necessità.

L'unico periodo della mia vita in cui mentivo, ero fuori di testa.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui ci sono utenti che vanno avanti da anni.


Non credo con le curiosità morbose....
Forse con le recriminazioni ..ma questa è altra cosa


----------



## stany (9 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Infatti la maggior parte si separa o continua a vivere ma con profonde ferite. Il discorso del tanto è inutile crogiolarsi è una cagata detta da chi poi spesso reagisce facendosi a sua volta i cavoli suoi. Non si sceglie di soffrire. Un cazzotto è un cazzotto ..fa male. E se assestato bene lascia il segno. Per mesi, anni e chissà quanto. È un incidente causato da un altro e per il quale TU resti menomato a vita (io ad es non mi fidero mai piu..l ho perdonata e ho ritrovato fiducia in lei..ma ho perso la fiducia completa nelle persone) . Secondo me (cit)


Però ti contraddici: hai recuperato la fiducia in lei ma l'hai persa di nei confronti degli estranei (persone)....Forse lei l'accetti per come è, perché non puoi farne a meno; gli altri devi sondarli perché l'esperienza con lei ti ha segnato.


----------



## stany (9 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E allora forse è il caso di rivedere quel "posso" alla luce di quelle che sono tue ben altre  "riserve" nel rimetterti in gioco
> 
> Io lo capisco, per altre ragioni, ma lo capisco. O almeno credo
> 
> ...


Ti rimane solo più la categoria dei conviventi...


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ti rimane solo più la categoria dei conviventi...


Ma perché, i conviventi convivono da soli? 

Comunque, scherzi a parte, preferirei centomila volte essere più  "sportiva" 
Allo stato attuale, pure percependo la frustrazione, mi sono resa conto che non mi piacerebbe ne' ricorrere a sotterfugi con uno sposato, ne' rincorrere uno che ne rincorre centomila. In poche parole, pur non desiderando l'impegno (non ne ho neppure il tempo) vorrei essere libera di incontrare il piacere altrui anche solo per andare a bere qualcosa, alla luce del sole. Chiedo molto, ma allo stato non mi interessa ne' la scopata ne' l'impegno, ne' la priorità in senso lato. Ma quella che considero la serietà, purtroppo  (purtroppo) si. Altrimenti mi relaziono in altro modo, non so come dire.... Purtroppo temo di avere un problema che non è superabile ne' con una  "sturata", ne' in un modo differente rispetto a quello che credo possa farmi accordare una nuova fiducia.
Aspetterò, non è detto che non si possa trovare fedeltà che pone il proprio progetto nella fedeltà. E io non riesco a vivere il momento senza almeno pensare a un domani. Oramai ne ho fatto quasi un mantra, in realtà è un mio grosso limite  
Oh... A non rispettarlo, però, non sarei mica tanto contenta.


----------



## stany (9 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma perché, i conviventi convivono da soli?
> 
> Comunque, scherzi a parte, preferirei centomila volte essere più  "sportiva"
> Allo stato attuale, pure percependo la frustrazione, mi sono resa conto che non mi piacerebbe ne' ricorrere a sotterfugi con uno sposato, ne' rincorrere uno che ne rincorre centomila. In poche parole, pur non desiderando l'impegno (non ne ho neppure il tempo) vorrei essere libera di incontrare il piacere altrui anche solo per andare a bere qualcosa, alla luce del sole. Chiedo molto, ma allo stato non mi interessa ne' la scopata ne' l'impegno, ne' la priorità in senso lato. Ma quella che considero la serietà, purtroppo  (purtroppo) si. Altrimenti mi relaziono in altro modo, non so come dire.... Purtroppo temo di avere un problema che non è superabile ne' con una  "sturata", ne' in un modo differente rispetto a quello che credo possa farmi accordare una nuova fiducia.
> ...


Sarai iscritta a qualche sito di incontri, credo; prova con lovepedia: anche solo per avere conoscenze epistolari che poi, magari si possono trasformare in qualcosa di buono.
Capisco il non buttarsi per non svalutarsi, ma se incontri qualcuno che "patti chiari...", ti paia affidabile potrai anche buttarti senza magari ricercare una profondità ed un impegno relazionale che vada oltre al mero svago momentaneo, in attesa che arrivi la persona giusta; così,giusto per non perdere l'allenamento.
Attenta allammore , però! Come direbbe Blaise (a proposito ,che fine ha fatto?).


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Però ti contraddici: hai recuperato la fiducia in lei ma l'hai persa di nei confronti degli estranei (persone)....Forse lei l'accetti per come è, perché non puoi farne a meno; gli altri devi sondarli perché l'esperienza con lei ti ha segnato.


L ho recuperata nel senso che mi fido che non lo rifaccia...ci siamo fatti molto male..anche lei ha sofferto ...e non controllo mai piu cellulare, spostamenti, amicizie ecc. Però ho capito che non si può mettere le mani sul fuoco per nessuno...da lei non me lo sarei mai aspettato (manco lei da se stessa, sempre stata rigidissima su questi argomenti)...idem io..ho tradito e mai avrei pensato di farlo.


----------



## Lostris (10 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E allora forse è il caso di rivedere quel "posso" alla luce di quelle che sono tue ben altre  "riserve" nel rimetterti in gioco
> 
> Io lo capisco, per altre ragioni, ma lo capisco. O almeno credo
> 
> ...





Cielo ha detto:


> Ma perché, i conviventi convivono da soli?
> 
> Comunque, scherzi a parte, preferirei centomila volte essere più  "sportiva"
> Allo stato attuale, pure percependo la frustrazione, mi sono resa conto che non mi piacerebbe ne' ricorrere a sotterfugi con uno sposato, ne' rincorrere uno che ne rincorre centomila. In poche parole, pur non desiderando l'impegno (non ne ho neppure il tempo) vorrei essere libera di incontrare il piacere altrui anche solo per andare a bere qualcosa, alla luce del sole. Chiedo molto, ma allo stato non mi interessa ne' la scopata ne' l'impegno, ne' la priorità in senso lato. Ma quella che considero la serietà, purtroppo  (purtroppo) si. Altrimenti mi relaziono in altro modo, non so come dire.... Purtroppo temo di avere un problema che non è superabile ne' con una  "sturata", ne' in un modo differente rispetto a quello che credo possa farmi accordare una nuova fiducia.
> ...


Sotto molti aspetti mi sento affine.... 

Ti auguro davvero di cuore una botta di culo, per dirla elegantemente.


----------



## ologramma (10 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah. Dalla categoria dimenticavo i vedovi ottantenni, vale a dire praticamente il campione più significativo per me :mexican:
> 
> A proposito: il famoso in spiaggia quest'anno l'ho zittito subito:
> -E' venuta da sola?
> ...


:up: la classe è classe


----------



## Foglia (10 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sarai iscritta a qualche sito di incontri, credo; prova con lovepedia: anche solo per avere conoscenze epistolari che poi, magari si possono trasformare in qualcosa di buono.
> Capisco il non buttarsi per non svalutarsi, ma se incontri qualcuno che "patti chiari...", ti paia affidabile potrai anche buttarti senza magari ricercare una profondità ed un impegno relazionale che vada oltre al mero svago momentaneo, in attesa che arrivi la persona giusta; così,giusto per non perdere l'allenamento.
> Attenta allammore , però! Come direbbe Blaise (a proposito ,che fine ha fatto?).


Ma per me non è questione di"non buttarmi per non svalutarmi". Non vedo alcuna svalutazione, anzi ripeto che vorrei tanto essere diversa, in questo. Più semplice, che avrei solo da guadagnare 
MA (ed è un  MA grande)
Resta il fatto che non lo sono 
Sai cosa?
Io mi considero un po' la regina delle traditrici.
Ma ho tradito me stessa, e di casino ne ho fatto eh  
Perciò ho avuto modo di riflettere su cosa mi va, e cosa non mi va. Tutto qui. E sono single, e mi piace vivere alla luce del sole con chi può vivere alla luce del sole. E mi piace avere i miei piccoli obbiettivi, da vivere senza dovermi giustificare sul perché sono fedele ad una persona fedele a cui non chiedo e da cui non mi e' richiesto altro.
Come dice [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] sarà un grande rischio, ed eventualmente una gran botta di culo 

No. Non frequento siti di incontri.
Perché non sto cercando. Non mi e' prioritario, nel mezzo di tutti i miei casini 
Ma... Come dire... Non è un cassetto proprio del tutto chiuso. Se dovesse capitare, ben venga.
Grazie comunque per l'indicazione del sito, caso mai un domani più tranquillo ne potrò fare una fonte di ricerca.

Blaise non so che fine abbia fatto.... Starà al mare a rincorrere la stessa signora dell'anno scorso


----------



## Foglia (10 Agosto 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> :up: la classe è classe


Sei un tesoro.


----------



## Foglia (10 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sotto molti aspetti mi sento affine....
> 
> Ti auguro davvero di cuore una botta di culo, per dirla elegantemente.


.... E grazie. Non credo sia ancora il momento per me, troppi casini in testa, ma se dovesse capitare non lascio passare


----------



## Tradito? (11 Agosto 2018)

chi ama non tradisce, il fatto che abbia perseverato per 7 mesi, significa una sola cosa, non ti ama

Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (12 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma per me non è questione di"non buttarmi per non svalutarmi". Non vedo alcuna svalutazione, anzi ripeto che vorrei tanto essere diversa, in questo. Più semplice, che avrei solo da guadagnare
> MA (ed è un  MA grande)
> Resta il fatto che non lo sono
> Sai cosa?
> ...


Ad un certo punto mi pareva di leggere Ipazia... 
Certo che l'obiettivo è "alla luce del sole" : mica hai un marito o un fidanzato....
Ho la sensazione che tu applichi un filtro molto esclusivo nella ricerca,e fai bene; ma il tempo che manca ed il lavoro  mi paiono scuse.Capisco anche la visione romantica "dell'imbattersi" nella persona giusta; ma, chi cerca trova!
Ah..ah...ah.... Blaise starà cercando di far capitolare l'amica di famiglia sotto l'ombrellone.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma gli ho chiesto un milione di volte se scopasse meglio di me, se era quello il problema, e continua a dire di no, non sono qua per vantarmi ma nel reparto sesso non ci mancava niente. Dice pure che un paio di volte non c'è la fatta proprio ad andare con lui e andava via. Le ho chiesto pure se scopa bene se ha il cazzone piu grande e continua a dire che non e così.


E secondo te se scopa meglio di te, lei te lo avrebbe detto?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io più che pensare al fatto che lei voglia stare ancora con te, mi chiederei se tu davvero vuoi restare con una che ti ha tradito in un momento in cui non sarebbe dovuto nemmeno passarle per l’anticamera del cervello...


Certo, come no. Infatti quando ti stai per sposare_ è esattamente_ il momento in cui non ti passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di guardarti intorno :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Non so ragazzi, magari e semplicemente una ninfomane, anche perché finché andava con lui non mancava il sesso almeno una volta al giorno o una ogni due giorni. Non saprei. Grazie a tutti delle risposte sincere


Ok. Sei un genio


----------



## Lostris (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo, come no. Infatti quando ti stai per sposare_ è esattamente_ il momento in cui non ti passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di guardarti intorno :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ok... messa così... :singleeye:

Ho sempre pensato che il matrimonio (per amore ovviamente) fosse per sancire un legame che in quel momento si sente estremamente forte e pieno di progettualità in comune.

Con un sentire del genere gli altri - per me - non dovrebbero proprio esistere.

Immagino che sia la differenza tra l’essere proiettato verso ciò che celebri o l’essere teso rispetto a ció a cui (in teoria) rinunci.

Ma tanto parlo a vanvera, io non sono sposata


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto mi pareva di leggere Ipazia...
> Certo che l'obiettivo è "alla luce del sole" : mica hai un marito o un fidanzato....
> Ho la sensazione che tu applichi un filtro molto esclusivo nella ricerca,e fai bene; ma il tempo che manca ed il lavoro  mi paiono scuse.Capisco anche la visione romantica "dell'imbattersi" nella persona giusta; ma, chi cerca trova!
> Ah..ah...ah.... Blaise starà cercando di far capitolare l'amica di famiglia sotto l'ombrellone.


Mah... 

Il tempo tra un lavoro (sia pure part time) ed un figlio di tre anni e mezzo da andare a prendere all'asilo (e mettici pure in mezzo una casa da fare andare avanti) non è certo tanto  
Ed è un dato di fatto. Poi se mi chiedi se ho voglia di fare i salti mortali per avere tempo per cercare una persona.... La mia risposta è no. Ed è un altro dato di fatto  
Se mi chiedi se a volte vorrei qualcuno con cui condividere dei bei momenti, la risposta è si. MA per me, alla luce del sole, significa entrambi alla luce del sole.
Io non ho problemi in tal senso, ma altrettanto voglio poter fare una telefonata alla persona che frequento senza temere che lo possa beccare la moglie. Voglio uscire senza dovermi preoccupare di dove andiamo. Non mi voglio nascondere, insomma. E non è vero che l'amante single non si deve nascondere. Ebbene: io non lo voglio fare. Così come non ho nessuna intenzione di trasformarmi in una detective che insegue un farfallone.

Se poi mi chiedi: tutto questo per una frequentazione senza troppo impegno? La mia risposta è che mi rendo conto di volere molto. Ho ancora la speranza che ci sia qualcuno che voglia altrettanto


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Immagino che sia la differenza tra l’essere proiettato verso ciò che celebri o l’essere teso rispetto a ció a cui (in teoria) rinunci.


No, è semplicemente la differenza la tra la teoria e la pratica.


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, è semplicemente la differenza la tra la teoria e la pratica.


Si, però a quel punto mi chiedo se ne valga la pena...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si, però a quel punto mi chiedo se ne valga la pena...


Se l'esclusiva sia una parte fondamentale della felicità è una domanda chiave per ognuno di noi. Indipendentemente dal momento temporale in cui si presenta.


----------



## Kaytranada (13 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo, come no. Infatti quando ti stai per sposare_ è esattamente_ il momento in cui non ti passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di guardarti intorno :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ma infatti lo faceva già da prima hahaha. Troia.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Ma infatti lo faceva già da prima hahaha. Troia.


se sei arrivato al _troia_ mi sa che hai deciso


----------



## Kaytranada (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se sei arrivato al _troia_ mi sa che hai deciso


Vai a leggerti il post aggiornamento, così vedi bene la situazione. Troia e il minimo e il massimo, visto che è il nulla.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Vai a leggerti il post aggiornamento, così vedi bene la situazione. Troia e il minimo e il massimo, visto che è il nulla.


Linka. C'hoddafà.


----------



## Kaytranada (15 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Linka. C'hoddafà.


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/25722-aggiornamento


----------

